# Egg Share Cyclers of 2011 - part 2



## Tillypops

Happy chatting!

 


Tilly
xxxxx


----------



## sammy75

Bluegirl, congrats on your eggs and good luck for et.


----------



## nichub

good luck bluegirl, 

Nic


----------



## lmb15

stacey - congrats on all those eggs! Hope your embies are growing nicely in the lab. When are the clinic ringing you to let you know how they're doing?


Kedmo - that is yukky!!! I'm glad i'm on gonal f!   


Tor - fingers crossed af arrives soon


minkey - hope your embies are dividing nicely. They'll be much more comfortable in you rather than in a dish in the lab   


nic - hope your recipient is down regged at her scan tomorrow so you can start stimming really soon




Katena - sorry it's not going quite to plan. It's good they're sorting it out for you though and not just cancelling you. Really hope you get back on track asap.


Lisa - i just take folic acid


Sorry if i've missed anyone.




afm - well, had a scan yesterday (then went to a wedding down south, so only got home today). Follicles growing well. Had trigger shot last night and am in for egg collection tomorrow at 10am   . I'm both excited and nervous. Will post an update tomorrow afternoon. Aagghh!!!!!


Laura x


----------



## bluegirl1980

Thank you ladies.

The lab have called me everyday since Friday, but they will be calling me this morning to let me know if they are going to blast or not, have been up sine 6am, all this waiting drives u crazy ha ha.

Stacey x


----------



## katena

Hey!

Stacey - 21 eggs is amazing.... sounds like they have kept in good contact with you so im sure you'l hear from the labs soon. Let us know!

Laura - I guess you will read this after EC so i hope everything went well with lots and lots of eggs! Now... rest up!

Nic - will you be hearing about your recip today? Hope shes d/r'd too! What dose of stimms will you be on?

AFM - just back in work and now changing my A/L that i had booked. No point in taking it next week when i thought i needed it... just hope they let me take 5 days over to the next financial year! (i work for the NHS and moving Trust... so we dont know yet if we can!)

karen


----------



## minkey114

Thanks for all your support ladies - clinic rang this morning the last 2 embies left have not grown any more since yesterday   

Stacey congrats on your eggs, fingers crossed for your phonecall x


----------



## bluegirl1980

We are going tgo Blast!!!

I'm sooo excited and nevous at the same time!

They called this morning to say 2 are at 8 cells and starting to compact and 1 is at 8 cells and compacting already, the 4th one has lagged behind a bit tho and is still at 6 cells.



Stacey x


----------



## nichub

hi everyone, laura hope all has gone well.

Bluegirl well done, i'm really pleased for you, 

Katena i'll hear about recipient later today, i.ll be on 150 iu of menepur to begin with, how you doing?

Hope everyone else is ok

Nic
Xx


----------



## toria77

Yay found you all!!!!

Well AF arrived this morning so booked in on Wed for scan and hopefully start stimming then. Hope everyone else is doing ok. x


----------



## sammy75

minkey,   that the ones you are carrying are the strongest ones   .

bluegirl, congrats on your embies they sound perfect and good luck for et.

nichub, bet you can't wait to start stimming so good luck.

katena, hope you get to carry over your hols and hope the delay in ec hasn't upset you too much.

lmb, good luck for ec and   you get lots of eggs.

hi to everyone else and hope you all doing ok.


----------



## nichub

hey girls just a quick one, just had a call from the clinic and i can start stimming tonight woo hoo

Nic
Xx


----------



## toria77

Nic


----------



## bluegirl1980

Great news nic, good luck x


----------



## nichub

thanks girls, toria your not that far behind me now!!!

nic
xx


----------



## kedmo1

Good luck Laura, hope lots of eggs are found. 
Great news nic on stimms. Tor sounds like you are not far behind nic, how exciting.
Bluegirl-great news on blasts.
Minkey-fingers crossed for you.

Got my DR scan tomorrow, so hoping all is good to go for me. Have been on health kick getting ready for this part and can now run 5k without having to stop and lost 9lb,so bmi is a eggtastic 24.5


----------



## lmb15

Hi everyone,
I got 9 eggs, so 5 for me and 4 for the recipient.  To be honest, we expected almost double that, which is what the consultant also said. There were 17 big follicles, so about 15+ was what we were all expecting. Just hoping they're 5 mature ones and 4+ fertilise so we can have 2 put back on wednesday. We're dreading the phonecall tomorrow in case fertilisation is low or non existent.Fingers crossed, eh?!




































Back off to bed now. Will post personals later/tomorrow.
Laura x


----------



## minkey114

Laura - don't worry about the amount of eggs I really believe it is quality not quantity.  I had 29 collected and out of my 15 only 9 were mature enough for Icsi would much rather have had fewer better quality eggs anyday x


----------



## katena

Hey,

Laura - remember it only takes 1!!!!

Nic - how was your 1st night on stimms? 

Kerry - hope your d/r scan goes well and you can start stimms! Well done on being able to run 5k... thats very healthy! I doubt i could run 5 metres!!  

sammy - any news on your progress?

tor  -hope your scan goes well 2mor... let us know!

Im just plodding on with the pills to bring on a bleed. Im paranoid that i may forget 1 as 3 a day is a lot for me to remember. Im pretty useless at remembering things like that!


----------



## nichub

hey katena, just take one with each meal, your still on the buseralin aren't you?? menepur inj went fine, my buseralin always itches after ive done it but the menepur didnt!

apparently you are supposed to bleed 3 days after taking the pills, which i did

hope all you other girls are ok

nic
xx


----------



## lmb15

Hey everyone 
We got the dreaded phone call this morning and it was ok. All 5 were mature and 3 have fertilised. We're having a day 3 transfer, which is Thursday. Still nervous that Thursday will come and the embies won't be very good. Don't think i'll relax till i've had transfer!!
How are you all getting on?

Laura x


----------



## kedmo1

Well I had my DR scan and mock ET today, both went well. I am fully DR and ready to go, my recipient has her scan tomorrow, so I'll hopefully be able to start stimms once she is confirmed as DR.  Had to have blood tests again for HIV etc, took 3 different nurses 4 goes at getting a vein in arm, feel like a pin cushion now and arms looks like a heroin addicts! 
Laura, pleased you had some mature eggs. Can understand the worry til Thursday but I'm sure you'll be fine. fingers crossed.
Nic-glad the first stimm jab went well.
Karen-stick a reminders on phone for tablets, I have to do it for jabs as keep missing the time

Hope everyone else is doing well.

Kerry x


----------



## sammy75

hi all glad to hear things are going as planned for some of you,

katena, the nurse rang last week to say everything going as it should be regarding recipients trial run and i am just waiting on the call for further instructions as she said, so hopefully sometime in the next week or two.


----------



## lmb15

Katena, I just about remembered (with a little gentle nudging from DP!) to do my injections once in a day so glad I didn't have to remember 3 different times in a day! I like the ideas to just have 1 with each meal or to set a reminder on your phone. 

Sammy. glad things should start for you in the next few weeks. Bet you just want to get started now!

Kerry, glad you are DR now, will keep fingers crossed that your recipient is also so you can get going with stimming. Why do they do a mock et? I feel 
your pain with feeling like a pin cushion with different nurses trying and failing to take blood - wait until you are stimming and they do a blood test each visit!! It usually added at least 30mins on to my appointment time each time as I was passed around nurse to nurse while they all had a couple of tries to get blood! Hope the same doesn't happen with you!

Nic, I found the buserelin stung each time too and that the stimming injection was much easier - the needle was thinner too which helped. When are you booked in for your first scan to see how your follicles are growing?

Minkey, thanks for your words of reasurance over quality over quantity. Hope that is right in my case and that the 3 I have remaining keep dividing nicely until Thursday so have at least 1 to put back.

Stacey, hope your blasts are still growing nicely. Do you know when having one/two put back? Would it be tomorrow? 

Tor, good luck for your scan tomorrow. Hope you can start stims soon.

Laura x


----------



## bluegirl1980

Hi all,

Well tomorow is the day, am sooooo excited and nervous too!!!

lmb15- We have decided we would like 2 put back in.

Hope you all well.


Stacey x


----------



## nichub

hope all goes well for you bluegirl, ill have my fingers crossed for you

laura- i have my first scan on monday, so im hoping all my follies are growing nicely by then

nic
xx


----------



## toria77

hey nic i'm just a day behind you. Had scan today, all ok and can start stimming tonight! Been booked in on tues for a scan and EC on 23rd if all goes to plan. x


----------



## sammy75

hi to everyone today, 
hope et went well blue girl,
and great news that you can also start stimming toria,
going to be a busy month on here.    to you all.


----------



## nichub

i glad your stimming with me toria, good to see everyone moving forward with their treatment, i've had an awful headache again today, they stopped for a while but have started again now i've started stimming, did anyone else get this?

Nic
Xx


----------



## bluegirl1980

I'm PUPO!!!! Have 2 lovely blasts on board, just praying they stick now  .

Nic- I had a head ache all through my stims, wasn't always really painfull, but always there.

Stacey x


----------



## toria77

Stacey, I've got everything crossed for you and sending lots and lots of  . Make sure you stay horizontal for a while and take it easy for the next 2 weeks. 

Nic, I'm really excited and scared. Done first jab already and didn't feel a thing. Had to ask DP if he'd actually done it  . I'm sure the lack of pain won't last.

Tor x


----------



## kedmo1

Great news stacey, am sending good sticky luck for your bubba blasts. 
Laura hope transfer goes well tomorrow.
Nic and tor- hope stimms go well and not too many headaches.
Karen, hope you're remembering the pills and get to start again soon. 

AFM- got the go ahead today from clinic to start stimms on the 14th, so not long to go now. Yippee


----------



## nichub

well done stacey, hope your 2ww doesn't drag, take it easy,
Toria i don't feel them either! I've got a stinker of a headache still though, which is bordering on a migraine! I hope this doesn't carry on all the way through the stimms like you said stacey! Am i ok to take pain killers girls? 

Nic
Xx


----------



## katena

Stacey -congrats on being PUPO - lets hope theyre sticky blasts!!

Stimms injections didn't hurt me either... my buserlin still itches like crazy tho afterwards!

Im just about remembering to take my tablets... what with 3 northisterone... 1 injection of buserlin and 1 sanatogen i feel like im pumping myself full of drugs!!!

k


----------



## nichub

ha ha i was the same katena but i'm on metformin too! Ha ha how many days have you got left on them?

Nic
Xx


----------



## toria77

morning everyone. Well DP is out tonight and so is my back up person (my dad) so i'm gonna have to do my injection myself! I'm really nervous as in all the times i've done this i've never injected myself . Oh well, gotta do what ya gotta do! x


----------



## nichub

you will be fine toria i'm sure, i've not let my hubby do any, not that i'm a control freak or anything! Ha ha 
Nic
Xx


----------



## kedmo1

Hey tor,
I've done all mine myself, like nic didn't like the thought of someone else jabbing me. You'll be fine just get it ready and jab, no looking at needle for ages!! You have more control over speed of injection,so it will hurt less. None of mine have stung going in. good luck.


----------



## toria77

thanks nic and kedmo. If it goes ok DP might be out of a job! Lol Hope you 2 are doing ok. x


----------



## katena

Hey,

Tor - you'l be fine!!! We have both done my injections but i think my DP actually liked doing them. I think she felt it was her little contribution towards me getting pregnant. bless!!! But... i see her point as its all happening to me.... so i let her stab gently inject  me and she does a great job!

Nic - metformin as well...crikey!! I couldnt take that as it affected my liver  I'm taking my last pill on sat pm... hoping to have af around tuesday... they said ill have a scan a couple of days later (great cos i will be bleeding  ) then hopefully re-start stimms... again!!!!!

Sounds like we have a few near EC - and 1 pupo too... veryyyyyyyyy exciting!!!

k


----------



## lmb15

Hey everyone 
ET went well today and I have 2 grade 1 embies on board. Now the dreaded 2ww begins. Aagghh!!
There'll be more on the 2ww very soon, hopefully.
Laura x


----------



## broody23

Congrats Laura

Broody xxx


----------



## angel_83

Hey everyone

Booked in for my couselling on the 22nd March so will hopefully be joining you all on here soon! OH had SA results back and it had declined again so def going for egg share now! Was accepted last year for egg share done all the tests etc so will just be a case of them matching me with someone

Sending lots of   to those on their 2ww and also lots of hugs for eveyone else x


----------



## nichub

congrats laura, 

katena, luckily when i had my scan 3 days into bleed the heaviest past was over, hope all goes ok and you can get stimming again very soon

im not sure if i can take painkillers as normal whilst stimming does anyone know  these headaches are driving me mad

nic
xx


----------



## bluegirl1980

Hi,

The nurses at my clinic said it was ok to take pain killer, but all clinics are different, so u should check with yours.

Stacey x


----------



## sammy75

hi angel, welcome and good luck for your future treatment.


----------



## nichub

thanks stacey

nic
xx


----------



## Carley

Hello ladies can i join in i use to b a part of this then had to have a few months break back i am back now and raring to go   
Altho slightly nervous and scared to put everything into this again!!   


I am with CRM London and am just waiting to b matched so hopefully not long now...... How is everyone?!


I have a had a brief read thru the thread so pls bare with me   


Carley XxX


----------



## nichub

hi carley, welcome back, when are you starting again??

nic
xx


----------



## Carley

Hey Nic im in the process of being matched so just gotta wait for an email from the clinic they say it shouldn't b no more than 4 wks, so fingers crossed   


Carley XxX


----------



## toria77

Welcome Carley and good luck. x


----------



## kedmo1

Nic, my nurse said parecetamol were fine but no ibprofen or any cold and flu stuff.
Hope headaches go. I had to go to a darkened room to get mine to go on d/r.

Hi to all new ladies who have joined thread.

Glad to hear embies on board Laura


----------



## Carley

Hey Kedmo1


What clinic are you at?! I noticed u were matched really quickly?!   


Carley XxX


----------



## Carley

Hey Toria77


Thanku


XxX


----------



## nichub

well i hope things go really quickly for you carley, kedmo, thanks for that, i haven't actually taken anything for them yet, but they are bloody awful! I feel really tired too! 

Nic
Xx


----------



## toria77

I'm sooo glad I didn't have to DR this time, I hate headaches!!!!!

Well I did my injection and it wasn't that bad really!!! I def will let DP carry on doing them though I found it really hard to get the needle in!!! 

Tor x


----------



## Carley

Wow Kedmo1 thats amazing so pleased for u   


Hopefully my clinic won't take too long to match me, im in touch with another girl and heard from a few others who have all been matched within 4 wks so hopefully the same will happen for me   


Carley XxX


----------



## bluegirl1980

Hi Carly,

I have jut egg shared with CRM, when I went for my nurse planning appt I had been matched already, have u had your yet?

Stacey x


----------



## Carley

Hi Stacey we were accepted last nov then there was a bit of an issue with matching as i was waiting 2 months and then nothing then i got an email asking me to lose a bit more weight then my husband and i had a break for a few months due to other circumstances so now im back ive lost the weight and im waiting to b matched.
Already had nurse planning and counselling so im really just waiting to b matched!!!
How did u find it all?!?! I c u have 2 embies on board u must b so excited and nervous fingers crossed for u.
Would u mind if i sent u a pm?!
Carley x


----------



## bluegirl1980

Hi Carly,

No I don't mind at all if u pm me.

I found them great at CRM.

Stacey x


----------



## katena

hey!

Hows everyone doing? 

Ive finally took the last norithisterone last night... praying for my af to arrive asap so we can start stims (again!)

  to all!

k


----------



## nichub

hey katena, hope it shows up for you very soon

hope everyone else is ok its gone a bit quiet on here

i have my scan tomorrow to see how my follies are growing, have been getting a few pinches in my ovaries and like a slight af pain but i thought i was supposed to have loads of ewcm (sorry!!) but havent!! hope they are growing despite this

hope everyone had a good weekend

nic
xx


----------



## kedmo1

hope scan goes well tomorrow nic
I'm sure you will start again soon Karen, a few more days and you'll be back stimming i'm sure

carley- hope you get matched soon - just start making a pain of yourself !!  Myself or DP were calling and leaving messages and calling again if we got no returned call within a few hours ! They must have so many women calling all the time, so start chasing them - its a service after all and you are the customer (paying or not it shouldnt matter) 

AFM - i've had a lovely break in Chester, was meant to be for a wedding reception but booked a lush hotel and spent the time shopping and floating in spa or in thermal rooms ! So relaxing but am super tired as the hot flushes have kicked in over the last 5 days and i am waking up about 5 times a night absolutely boiling hot. Managed to do both nights injections whilst sitting in loos in restaurants or bars (so feel proper skanky now -shooting up in toilets. LOL)  Start my stimming injections tomorrow on 150 of menapour but am away with work till Wed, so will have to mix up and shoot up alone on my 1st one (boo hoo).

Hope everyone else is well. 

Kerry


----------



## sammy75

katena, hope af arrives soon for you so you can get stimming again,

nic, good luck for scan tommorow,

hope everyone elses cycles or waiting to start is going ok.


----------



## toria77

hi nic hope your scan goes ok today. I've gov mine tomorrow so we can compare notes! Lol x


----------



## nichub

yeah toria let me know when you have been, been for scan this am and up to now i have 3 follies at 9mm and 1 at 13mm and loads of little ones, my womb lining is at 10 so thats good, just a bit slow which apparently is typical in pcos then the grow lots right at the end and very quickly apparently! They are going to ring me later to tell me whether to up my dose or not, 

Hope everyone is ok

Nic
Xx


----------



## katena

Hiya Nic,

Thats sounds good! Hope things keep progressing and those littl-uns get growing!

Tor - hope yours goes well too



k


----------



## sammy75

nic, good news on your scan    that the little ones grow nice and big by next scan.

toria, good luck for your scan tommorow.

hi to everyone else hope everything going ok for you all.

as for me the nurse rang today to say the recipient ready to start so asked what day of my cycle i am to start the pill and luck has it that it actually arrived today so i started the pill today to sync with recipient so i am a very happy woman and so glad that things are finally moving hooray lol.


  to all of us and lets hope we have lots of bfp's.


----------



## Carley

Nic thats great news about ur scan today   


Toria gd luck for tomo hope it goes well for u   


Trying to keep up with everyone is quite tricky   


Sammy do u mind me asking what cinic ur at?! also did u already have a recipient and she has just become ready to start or were u matched today?! So happy for u u must b so excited it all fitting into place for u   


Carley XxX


----------



## toria77

Hi Nic, good news on scan. x

Sammy, well done on the match. It must be fate. x

I've been on a high dose of Gonal F so am expecting great things tomorrow!!!! Just hope they don't reduce it tomorrow as it tend to make my body stop!!! Feeling really bloated so hopefully that a good sign. Will let you know what happens.

Tor x


----------



## sammy75

Carley, I was matched with my recipient july last year and was meant to start oct last year but recipient needed an op to remove her ovaries so we were delayed due to her recovery which is why I been waiting so long.


----------



## nichub

carley, i hoped your matched soon, it only took me about a week so hopefully it wont be long now  

sammy im glad things are moving on for you, exciting stuff!!! 

katena has the witch shown up yet

toria, i have my fingers crossed for you for tomorrow let us know how you get on

well the nurse from care didnt ring me this pm so im to stay on 150iu of menopur then another scan on wednesday, she said that if my oestogen levels were up then i was to continue on the same dose which im assuming they are!!

nic
xx


----------



## Carley

Oohhhh Sammy a long wait for u then that must have been really hard for u   


Nic im hoping it wont b long everyone i speak to says they were matched within a week but my clinic says it shouldn't take longer than 4 wks so im worrying that it will take a lot longer altho im not too sure what will take them so long if theres a list of recipients that have been waiting so long or maybe im being naieve   


Carley XxX


----------



## nichub

i'm sure it won't be too long then now carley

Nic
Xx


----------



## kedmo1

Jeez, those menapour jabs are a bugger to mix. spilt the fluid to start with, then tried to mix powder but got air vacuum and fluid kept sucking back out. Finally sorted it out and jabbed myself but bled loads when id finished! Hope its easier tonight. 
Spent mist of day on loo after all water ive bn drinking.


----------



## toria77

Hi Everyone

Just got in from work. All went ok with scan, my lining is 10.5 which is good. I have 1 large follicle, about 9 sized 12mm and lots at 8-10mm. They kept me on same dosage so will go back on Friday with EC on Monday!!!!!

It's worked out really well as kids stay at their dad's Sunday night and he takes them to school Monday and I'm only working Tuesday next week so can relax (as if!!) and wait for the ET call.

Tor x


----------



## sammy75

That sounds like a good amount of eggs you could end up with toria,

Hi everyone else.


----------



## nichub

great stuff toria, that amount sounds great, well done you! I'm back tomorrow so hoping they have grown a bit more

Nic
Xx


----------



## nichub

oh and well done kedmo on starting your stimms

Nic
Xx


----------



## toria77

Fingers crossed for you Nic. x

Kedmo, great news on starting your stimms. x

AFM I've done todays jabs and sitting watching tv with hot water bottle on my tummy, hopefully it will encourage the smaller follicles to grow!!!!  

Tor x


----------



## katena

Whooooooooooooop!!

the witch has arrived.......im having my d/r scan on friday - again!

Hi to all.. (just a quickie cos im at work!)

k


----------



## kedmo1

Great news on AF'S arrival karen. fingers crossed you can start on Fri with stimms. 
Nic hope your scan goes well today.
Tor great news on yours.


----------



## sammy75

Katena, great news hope everything ok on fri and u can start stimming.
Nic, hope scans gone well,

Hi to everyone else.


----------



## nichub

katena, im glad the witch has arrived, and hopefully you will be stimming again very soon.

went for scan this morinig, follicies are a bit slow to grow, i have 5 big ones and lots of small ones so they have doubled my dose of menopur to 300iu, scan agin on friday and im hoping that they will have grown a bit more

nic
xx


----------



## suzy2509

Hi just found this thread and wondering if anyone can give me a little adivce!! I am doing a egg share and have been on suprefact and Gonal-F, i went for my second scan yesterday after taking Gonal-F for a week and i only have 6/7 follicles. They have increased my gonal-f dose from 225 to 300 for 3 days and i am back for another scan on friday. They have said that this is not enough for egg share, so if i dont procude more i will have to cancel egg share and just keep them all for myself or give them all to the other woman and re-try again for myself.
I am just a bit down and hoping i produce some more for friday. has anyone else had a similar situation and they have increased over the 3 days or is it unlikely!!
Any experiences or advice welcome
Also is there any thing i can do to increase my chances!! like foods and drinks
Thank
Susan


----------



## toria77

Hi Nic. I'm sure upping the dose will do the trick. I'm still on the same amount, they've found over the years that if the put it down i stop working! Looks like we're both in for scans Friday but i'm def going for EC Monday. It's funny how things work out. You've still got plenty of time to grow some more. x


----------



## nichub

thanks toria, where are you egg sharing!

Suzy, i'm in the same boat, they have increased my drugs to 300iu today so i'm hoping that i will have grown more by then, i'm of the understanding that i still have time to grow more eggs yet so i'm not to worried at the moment, good luck

Nic
Xx


----------



## katena

Hey,

Suzy - i am sure there is more time for the littler ones to grow. But maybe you should take this time to decide what you will do should you not get enough to share. Obviously you were told the options. 

Nic/tor... good luck for your next scans. Nic - what times yours at? I'm in Care at 8.30 for mine.. we could be there near the same times!!!   

btw - this period is KILLING me!!!!!!!!   

karen


----------



## nichub

hey katena, i sympathise with you mine was really painful too, im in at 8 on friday, so i may well see you, feel free to say hi if you see me!!

nic
xx


----------



## coldstuff

suzy2509 on my first tx follies did not grow for ages and thought tx would be canceled, when they told me i cried all day but they upped my dose, then on my next scan they started to get bigger so they upped the dose again and i ended up with 19 follies 10 for me and 9 for recipient so try not to worry and drink plenty 
love lisa xx


----------



## toria77

Hi Nic - I'm at Herts & Essex. Feeling even more bloated now so hoping that's a good thing. Roll on Monday so we can see how many we're dealing with. 

Tor x


----------



## kedmo1

Suzy-not bn in your situation but they reckon skimmed  milk, brazil nuts for protein for eggs and then pineapple juice for womb lining. Good luck


----------



## nichub

have you not got a scan on friday too toria??

nic
xx


----------



## toria77

Yeah I have, should be last one before EC. Getting really nervous now, hope the quality has improved from last time. x


----------



## nichub

hope it all goes well then, keep us informed

nic
xx


----------



## Fi 1

Evening Ladies

Just wanted to pop in and say HI   ,  wishing all going for scans lots of luck. 



Fi.  x


----------



## toria77

You too Nic. x


----------



## lmb15

Hey everyone,
Looks like things are moving on very quickly nic and tor - are you looking forward to ec? I was excited but also scared that I wouldn't get enough eggs for us both. I guess there's always something to worry about!!

Katena - hopefully your mother of all periods is clearing things out fir you!

Suzy - my wife was pretty similar when she did ivf 18 months ago. On the first scan she only had a total of about 7 follicles. Within a few days the number had almost doubled! By the end she had 17 follicles and got 13 eggs. There's plenty of time for things to change, so don't panic just yet.

I've been feeling like af's on its way for about 4 days now. Really hoping I'm wrong. 

Good luck everyone  

Laura x


----------



## suzy2509

Thankyou for all you comments its helpped put my mind at rest a little, i have been drinking plenty of milk and a healthy diet so fingers crossed, got the scan tomorrow.
thanks


----------



## toria77

Hi Laura. Yeah I am looking forward to it. Feel so bloated and uncomfortable!!! Little nervous too, hope they get lots for me and my lady. x


----------



## nichub

hey laura, i'm slightly worried to be honest, just that i won't have enough eggs for me and my lady! Will find out if number has improved tomorrow though!

Nic
Xx


----------



## lmb15

Nic and Tor - I'll have my fingers crossed for you both that when you get to EC stage that you'll both have lots of lovely eggies!!
Laura x


----------



## toria77

thanks laura. Off to clinic in a bit. Hopefully last scan before egg collection Monday! Nic let us know how you get on. All will be fine i'm sure. x


----------



## Carley

Gd luck to all having scans today   


Hey to everyone else   


Carley XxX


----------



## lmb15

Tor - hope the scan went well  

Laura x


----------



## toria77

in the waiting area now! Arrgg! Lol x


----------



## katena

Hey,

Tor - you'l be fine!!
Nic - How was your scan? I didnt see you... i dont think anyway. It was really busy and we only just finished at 9.30.. after being there 1 hr!!!

Our recipient has started her period today... and is having a scan on monday so we have to wait to see what her scan says. But mine was fine... im all down regged yet again.

Have a lovely weekend everyone


----------



## suzy2509

Very nervous for scan today fingers crossed for good news!! Hope everthing goes well for everyone else aswell xx


----------



## nichub

hey girls this will be a quick one because i've had to come straight to work, went for scan this morning, i think i saw you karen but i wasn't sure enough that it was you so i wasn't brave enough to say hi just in case it wasn't! Ha well scan didn't go very well, i'm still not responding very well and even though i'm on 300iu still only 5 decent sized follicles, they have upped my dose to 450iu then they will scan again on monday and if i'm still not responding then they may cancel, i'm so bloody upset and have to work until 8 tonight! Sorry for the lack of personals

Nic
Xx


----------



## toria77

oh Nic i'm sorry. That happened to me twice which is why this is my 6th attempt. Will have my fingers crossed that they grow more over the weekend. AFM all gone to plan, saw lots and lots of follicles so booked in for EC Monday morning! How's everyone else? x


----------



## katena

Hey,

Nic - what were you wearing?? They did call a nicola but i didnt think it was you!! Don't lose hope about the cycle... you still have a few days to grow those follies. Have youd decided what to do if you dont get enough to share? (oh... and i had grey jeans, white t-shirt on, glasses and sat near the TV/window)

Tor - fab news hun - good luck for EC on monday. I want gruesome details about EC as i actually have no clue how they do it!!! 

karen


----------



## sammy75

nic,  sorry that the scan didn't go well but hope the upped dose over the weekend will do the trick,

katena, hope everything goes well on monday and you can start stimming again,

toria, great news on the follies and good luck for ec monday,

hi to everyone else hope you all doing ok,

a question for any of you who had to take the pill, how long does it take to sync with recipient, i've been taking it for 5 days so was wondering how much longer i would be on it for.


----------



## suzy2509

Hi ev1, sorry to hear you had bad news Nic i will keep my fingers crossed for you,
I had bad news too , still hadn't produced enough for the egg share so was given the choice to carry on just for myself but would have to pay full cost or carry on with egg donation and donate all them to other woman and have a free cycle afterwards.
So i have agreed to donate still so have egg collection on monday then i think i will have to wait about 2 month till i can start again.
Really disappointed but hopefully will get there in the end!!  

Has anyone been in similar situation, how long beore you could start cycle again?


----------



## suzy2509

Hi sammy i was on pill for a few week but i suppose just depends on difference on your two cycles


----------



## toria77

Hi Karen, this will be my 4th egg collection and can honestly say I have never felt a thing. They used to do it under a general but now it's just a heavy sedation. It can be comfortable afterwards but guess you could like it to a painful period.

Sammy I was on the pill for nearly 2 months, guess it depends on how out of sinc you and her are. They can stop your pill at any time so once she has had hers all can start, I think.

Suzy so sorry you've not responded well.

Tor x


----------



## sammy75

Thanx for your info girls and suzy sorry things not gone to plan but I think I would make the same decision to.


----------



## nichub

hey girls, toria - did they let you egg share again then even though they cancelled your cycle??

karen, i had a black and white stripey top and jeans on with a black coat, and glasses, it was probably me that they called, im glad your all set to stimm again

the clinic gave me some more menopur today because i have ran out and the nurse hasnt given me enough vials!! she has given me 12 instead of 14 so i havent got enough to last me till monday, they are there over the weekend arent they??

thanks for all of your kind words girls, the support on here is fab

nic
xx


----------



## toria77

Hi Nic, on the first 4 cycles I didn't egg share. We were lucky and had the funds to pay for it ourselves, thanks to the sale of my house!!!

Tor x


----------



## nichub

oh i see thanks toria x


----------



## toria77

Nic, what stimm drug are you using?


----------



## nichub

menopur


----------



## katena

Nic - they are open on a saturday for sure.... not 100% about a sunday though.

Suzy - sorry to hear you didnt get enough eggs..   

Sammy - not sure hw long you have to be on the pill....lets pray its not long!!

karen


----------



## suzy2509

Hi has anyone been in a similar situation to me? wondeirng how long it will be before i can start cycle again for myself?

NIC & karen- which clinic are you at? 

I am feeling a little calmer now, at least i get a free cycle with agreeing to still donate so not all bad, just one big knock back and won't be easy going through all the egg collection knowing none for me!! But got to keep head up


----------



## suzy2509

any advice on what to expect from the egg collection afterward, they say practically pain free!! but its it really!!


----------



## nichub

thanks karen looks like i.ll have to take a little trip up there! Suzy were at care manchester

Nic
Xx


----------



## sammy75

hi suzy, from what i've heard about ec it should be pain free, and re the wait for your ivf i think you have to wait about 2-3 mths for your body to get back to normal before starting again.

hi to everyone else this morning.


----------



## odineen

Hi All,

I hope you don't mind me joining in. Me and my other half are in a SS relationship. We have been though all the usual protocol went though our doctor then to Tames side for fertility tests. We then got refereed to MFS who tested my AMH levels which came back 13. We were devastated as we were hoping to egg share other wise to save the rest of the money for ivf would have taken about 6 months. After some research by my other half, she found that this test was not conclusive. So we spoke to Manchester Care which invited us for a scan for follicle count. We were told that we have 30+ follicles and fsh 6.4 and 6.1. Doctor doesn't quite under stand AMH results as my ovaries are on the verge of psos! Very wired! So all in all I have enough reserve to do egg sharing!

Very excited!

So Tuesday passed I have done all blood test which should be back in about 5-6 weeks we have to call in 2 weeks to get appointment with councillor!

We sooo excited now as we weren't expecting to get this result from Care.


----------



## suzy2509

Sammy thanks i thought it would be a couple of month for body to get back to normal, it will soon come round!!

Nic - i was going to use CARE at sheffield but went with LWC darlington, hope you get good news on your next scan, what options do they offer you otherwise?

Odinee - that great news hope everything goes well


----------



## nichub

hey suzy, if i manage to get 4 or more then i can donate them all and get the next go free like you, otherwise i don't know, 

Nic
Xx


----------



## suzy2509

fingers crossed for you then Nic, just wondered if they worked on the same basis.


----------



## lmb15

Suzy - your recipient wil be so grateful for the eggs. Every cycle's different so hopefuljy on your next go you'll get lots of lovely eggs just for you. 

Nic - fingers crossed the increased dose spurs your follies on!

Tor - Monday will be here before you know it. Really excited for you.

Odineen - welcome! Sounds like you have a plan! Just goes to show that amh isn't the be all and end all. Hope everything goes well for you both.

Karen - with my EC I woke up feeling tired but ok. Over the next 2 days I had a few period type pains but nothing bad.

Well, I was naughty and tested today!! I'm 12dpo, so technically 2 days before af due. It's a BFP!! OTD isn't till Friday so will test again in the week. I'm hoping to get my gp to check my hcg levels to make sure they're rising ok. It's very early days so we don't want to get too excited but are quietly smiling  

Laura x


----------



## nichub

laura i'm really pleased for you

Nic
Xx


----------



## sammy75

congrats laura, enjoy the rest of your pg, and now you have the wait for the scan it never ends do it lol.


----------



## suzy2509

Hi ev1 again, just want to clear something up if i can! 
I have been reading many other stories on egg share experiences and where i had to make the choice to donate all to the other woman or carry on for myself when i had the last scan, alot of people were not asked this decision until after egg collection. 
Just wondering is this just how different clinics differ in how they do things?
Susan x


----------



## toria77

Hi Laura, well done you!!!

Hi Nic, I'm taking Gonal F. I really really hope things pick up for you. Will Have everything crossed for you.

AFM Looking forward to last jab tonight. Nervous about EC, not the procudure just how many they will get. Hope everyone is having a good weekend.

Tor x


----------



## suzy2509

getting nervous for egg collection monday, last jabs tonight and made sure alarms on for injection time so i dont miss it!!

Just hope they get plenty of eggs for my lady!

TORIA - are you the same as me ec on monday?


----------



## nichub

thanks toria, and for those who are having egg collection tomorrow, good luck

Nic
Xx


----------



## toria77

hey suzy. Yeah i'm going for egg collection Monday too. I'm booked in at 10.15! x


----------



## suzy2509

i'm booked in for 9.30am, cant stop watching clock to take my injection at 10.30 tonight!!
hope everything goes well for you


----------



## suzy2509

Hey toria i see you have done the procedure before, just wondering how long does it take?

Took last injection so just wait for egg collection on monday now, hope my lady gets plenty of eggs
Getting a little nervous, first time for me!!


----------



## kedmo1

Good luck for everyones egg collection tomorrow, everyone is moving on quickly it seems.
Great news Laura, naughty you testing early but I'm sure everyone does. Lol
Hi to odeeen, welcome to the board.
Nic did ya manage to get more drugs?

I'm off for first scan tomorrow, so I hope I have lots of folliciles showing. Hating the stimming jabs, thet are really hurting my leg unlike the DR ones, where else can I jab that may hurt less?


----------



## suzy2509

hi kedmo i took all my injections in my stomach, but i suppose you may be on different meds to me, best to check with your clinic


----------



## nichub

hey kedmo, i did manage to get some some vials, thanks for asking, with sub cut injections you can do any where  that you have a bit of fat, i always use my lower abdomen lower than my belly button and dont feel them

nic 
xx


----------



## kedmo1

Cheers girls, my thigh is bruised to buggery from stimms jabs,so may try tummy tonight as defo have more fat on that. My legs are quite muscley,so maybe that's why is knacking. 
Glad you got more drugs nic fingers crossed the extra shots work.


----------



## sammy75

good luck to all the girls having ec tommorow and good luck to those having scans, hope everyone else is doing ok with their cycles, as for me my hubby seems to think that any little moan i have is because i'm on the pill, if he keeps it up at this rate i'll be moving in with my sis lol.

   to all of you.


----------



## suzy2509

sammy my hubby was the same!! everything got blamed on pill and then the meds  Just makes you more mad doesnt it!!!

Shouldn't be too hard he been a rock too!! got to love them!xx


----------



## katena

hey ladies....

Laura - naughty for testing early but what great news!!! congrats!

Suzy, Tor - good luck for your EC's 

Nic, Kerry - hope your stimms are doing their jobs and lots of follies have grown!!

AFM - i had a naughty night last night.... it was a friends suprise 40th and i decided i was going to have a few drinks. Things all ok tho... just waiting to hear about my recip 2 more to see if i can start stimms again.

karen


----------



## suzy2509

Thanks Karen  

getting nervous now, its my first ec! Got to be up so early aswell as clinic is about an hour and half away and start at 9am.

one thing at least i get it over first thing instead of having to wait around just getting more nervous! Just hope everything goes well for my lady recipent.
And then get myself ready for future cycle to start again!

Just like to say thanks to all you girls on her you have been such a help and comfort in the last few days


----------



## toria77

Hi Suzy, it's a quick procedure. Half hour I think. Have never really thought about it!!!

Nic, good luck for tomorrow, let us know what happens. x

AFM loving the fack that I had no injections today!!! Still nervous, you'd think I'd be over that by now, but can't wait. I've told DP that I will be needing an Indian and Ice cream as I'll be really really sore etc!!!

Tor x


----------



## nichub

thanks kedmo, good luck for tomorrow hope you get loads of egg

Nic
Xx


----------



## kedmo1

Well my scan went well i think, only got 5 on right but ranging from 10mm-14mm and then on left I have 9 or 10 which are from 9mm-12mm. No bloods needed and back on wed for another scan stickubg to same drugs. 

Hope you got on ok nic and tor you got some quality eggs collected.
Karen have you heard from your clinic yet about recipient, hope you get to start soon.
Suzy hope you not too sore and I'm sure you'll get loads on next cycle, think if thus one as a.test run to get drugs right for you.
anyway better go as sitting in work car park.


----------



## nichub

kedmo, glad your scan went well, 

my scan went really well, ive got at least 12 decent sized follices now thanks to 6 vials of menopur a day, got to go back for another scan tomorrow then should go for egg collection on thurs or friday

im so relieved!! still got a smile on my face now!!!

nic
xx


----------



## kedmo1

That's great news nic, great news on follies and exciting you now have a date for collection.
. Kerry


----------



## nichub

thanks kerry

nic
xx


----------



## lmb15

Nic and Kerry - glad your scans went well.

Tor and Suzy - hope egg collection went well and you're not too sore.

Karen - hope you get good news from the clinic that your recipient's ready and you can start stims again.

I've just spoken to my clinic because I've been having abdominal pain and feeling short of breath when I do anything like walk up the stairs. They want me in for a scan tomorrow or Wednesday in case u
it's mild ohss. Maybe I'm just unfit!!!

Laura x


----------



## katena

morning!!

Laura - hope your ok and its just you being unfit!!!   

Nic, Kerry - FAB news on the scans!!

sammy - dont let your dp discount all your moans and niggles... but also remember that we can lose perspective on things with all these drugs in our system. Hope you dont have to be on the pill for too long.

Suzy, Tor... hope those ECs went well.

AFM - we can start our stimms again tonight! YEY!!!!! Bring on the mixing on menopur!!!

karen

x


----------



## nichub

yey karen, im really glad you back stimming again!!!!

nic
xx


----------



## toria77

Hi Nic, that's great news, so pleased for you.

My EC went well. Had 15 eggs collected so that's 8 for me  . The procedure was ok, did feel things towards the end and was pretty uncomfortable but feeling better now.

Suzy, how did it go

Tor x


----------



## sammy75

suzy, hope ec went well,

katena, great news you can start stimming again,

toria, great amount of eggs and    that you get great embies tommorow,

nic, glad the increased dose worked for you and good luck for ec,

kedmo, sounds like a good amount of follies,   you get plenty of eggs,

lmb, hope you havn't got ohss make sure you drink plenty,

hi to everyone else hope you all ok.


----------



## suzy2509

Hi girls just woke up from a nice sleep after i got back, been up since 5.30!!

Anyway everything went good, procedure was surprisingly good as i was nervous, didnt really feel anything.
They ended up getting 7 eggs in total a couple more than they expected, so thats great news for my lady and wish her 
all the luck in the world.
So just need to get my body back to normal now, have to contact them on 1st day of period to start meds again, so shouldnt be too long.

TORIA - sounds like everything went well for you you, great no. of eggs 

NIC- thats great news so pleased you  

Karen - Pleased you can start your stimming  

Kedmo -  sounds like great news for you, good luck on next scan


----------



## sammy75

suzy that's great news, i'm sure your recipient is really proud for what you have done for her and you will be rewarded with your bfp in just a few months   .


----------



## suzy2509

Thanks sammy, i am feeling a lot more positive now, probably ended up better for both me and my lady, both end up with more eggs each this way. Plus the pressur is off a bit for next time as i know its just for me.


----------



## Carley

Hello ladies pleased to see u all doin well ( sorry for lack of personals)


I have a quick question . . .  I am still waiting to be matched as a donor for egg share it's only been just over a wk so im not panicking too much yet HA    I just wondered if u ladies could help me with a question i have. . .  I've had my nurse planning and counselling last yr as we put it on hold for a few months im just wondering is they next time i need to go to the clinic when they need to scan me, what i mean is can they send the pill/meds out to me in the post or will i need to go to the clinic again?! Is there another appt inbetween nurse planning and being matched/collecting meds?!?


Thanx for listening and im sure some clinics r dif im at CRM London!!


Hope u ladies r all doing well after scans and ec gd luck to all of u still waiting to have ec   


Carley XxX


----------



## suzy2509

Hi Carley not sure if your clinic will work different, i am at lwc darlington and they posted the pill out to me and told me when to start taking it (think it was 1st day of period) and said they were doing the same with the other lady so we are in sync. Then i was sent a plan of treatment with all the dates etc to start different meds, and a prescription which i had to register with his delivery chemist and order my prescription who then delivered all the meds to my home as alot of meds need to go straight in the fridge.
The next appointment i think was for the base line scan, everything moves very quickly really.
Hope this helps and good luck with everything
Susan


----------



## toria77

So had the call this morning. 4 out of the 8 eggs fertilised normally. Hoping they stay strong and go all the way to blastocyst.


----------



## kedmo1

That's good Tor, fingers crossed they keep deviding into lots of cells.


----------



## nichub

thats great news toria, 

Went for scan this morning and now got about 13 decent sized follies! So got ec on friday.

Nic
Xx


----------



## toria77

Nic that's great, go you. x


----------



## Carley

Thats great news for u NiC and Tor fingers crossed for u both   


Suzy thanx thats a great help    Im hoping that is what my clinic will do as im sure they mentioned sending meds out b4 as they r 3 hrs fro where we live   


Hello to anyone ive missed hope your all well!!


Carley XxX


----------



## kedmo1

Great news nic, I'm hoping they will give me my date when I have my scan tomorrow.


----------



## suzy2509

Great news Nic and Toria  

Your welcom carley, i know what you mean my clinic is about an hour and half drive so it all helps.


----------



## Fi 1

Afternoon Ladies

Nic  -  Great news on follies hun,  good luck for egg collection Friday sweetie.  x 

Toria - Fingers crossed for your little embies hun.  x

Kedmo - good luck with your scan tomorrow. x

Carley - Hi,  my clinic do as much as poss by post as they know i'm over an hour away, so hopefully your clinic will do the same.  x

Fi.  xx


----------



## sammy75

toria, good luck for et and   that they make it to blast for you.

nic, well done on all your follies, i'm glad they are starting me on 300iu coz it sounds like the higher dose seems to work better and good luck for ec fri.

katena, hopefully things will go smoothly this time stimming and it won't be long and you'll be in for ec.

carley, hope you don't have to wait too much longer.

fi, how are you doing? waiting to start is a pain aint it lol.

kedmo, hope scan goes well tomorow.

suzy, glad to hear you can start again next cycle, didn't think they done it that quick, maybe it's coz you didn't have a transfer of embies.

lmb, hi to you too.

hi to anyone else i have missed.


----------



## Carley

Fi What clinic r u at? How long have u been waiting to be matched?!


Suzy, Fi i have just had an email from clinic saying they will post all meds out to me  So just waiting to be matched now   


Hope u are all well 


Carley XxX


----------



## nichub

thanks girls

nic
xx


----------



## Fi 1

Sammy - The wait is a complete pain in the A**,  gotta think of the bigger picture though, but its hard when i've been ready to start since roughly August last year and its there just dangling infront of me, waiting everyday now for a call to say I can start the injections.

Carley - Glad your clinic can send out your drugs hun saves the journey,  I'm at Exeter hunni,  it took about 3 months, but its not a perfect match though,  but the lady has been waiting years so willing to go ahead,  just on pill at the mo and waiting for my recipient to start period before can start drugs.  my last cycle only took a couple of weeks to match so it all depends really hunni,  Keep chasing the clinic though sweetie cos I kept getting forgotten.


Hope everyone else is doing well
Fi.  XX


----------



## hoping :)

Hi all,   

I am 'hoping' to start an egg share cycle in the next few months, at CARE in Manchester. I have just had my blood tests thru my GP, should get the results by Friday, and I am waiting for the paperwork to come in the post from the clinic- So Im right at the start, I had (just) a negative ICSI cycle at a differnt clinic, so Im wanting to go for IMSI instead in hope of a better fertilisation rate.

Would u mind if I joined you? Just think there is so much I dont know and Im probably unaware of at this stage, would be nice to chat to you all. 

  x x


----------



## sammy75

hi hoping, of course you can join us and ask any questions you feel the need to, i may not be of any help as i am still waiting to start my injections but there are a few girls already going through treatment so i'm sure the will answer any of your questions to, good luck for when you start.

hi fi, seems like we are both stuck in limbo atm as i'm also on the pill just waiting for the call to start the injections to.

hi to everyone else today and hope all goes well with scans, ec and anything else you may have going on today.


----------



## Carley

Hey ladies


Fi thanx for the info i have been on at them every other day i think they r getting fed up with me now   


Hoping welcome hope u r well and this all falls into place for u   


Morning to everyone else and gd luck for scans ec/et   


Carley XxX


----------



## nichub

last day of injections today woo hoo! Just waiting for a phone call to tell me what time i need to do trigger shot!

Hoping i'm also at care manchester as is katena so i'm sure inbetween us we could answer some questions for you  

Nic
Xx


----------



## hoping :)

Thanks sammy, carley and nichub...    x x

nichub arh thats fab thank you, how ru finding it at Care? and woo hoo to ur last day of jabbing    enjoy ur drug free day tmr x x


----------



## toria77

Really pleased for you Nic. Hope you get lots and lots of eggs.

Looks like I'm going in tomorrow for day 3 transfer. All 4 have carried on growing and 2 are good. Don't have enough good ones to go to blasto but still 1 day past last time.

Hope everyone else is ok, sorry for lack of personals there are so many of us!! lol

Tor x


----------



## hoping :)

good luck tor    x x


----------



## nichub

ah thats fab toria i'm so pleased for you xx

Hoping, they have been great, i had a blip last week when i was told they might possibly cancel me as i wasn't responding well to the drugs like a typical pcos person would! But the nurse gave me a big hug and told me that everything would be fine and really reassured me! I can't fault them, they have also given me free drugs since i ran out which is a bonus! Ha ha when's your next appointment? 

Nic
Xx


----------



## hoping :)

Nic- Thats fab, bless them!! I am waiting for the paperwork to come thru the post to get started, I was emailing some1 called Julie, she said that will take approx 8-10 weeks (not sure what the 'that' is lol  ) And she told me what blood tests Id need, so ever the impatient person I am I spoke to my GP, and she said she would give me the slips for the blood work to be done, so I picked it up yesterday afternoon n went n had the blood tests done about 20 mins later  so I have to ring my GP friday to see if the results are back and ask for a print out... then hopefully Ill be as ready as I can b for Care x x


----------



## kedmo1

Had my 2nd scan today and I'm booked in for collection on Friday !! All happened a bit quick, one ovary went a bit mad and i have 2 huge follies but not much else on that side on other side only 7 good size and 3 little ones, so they are bit unsure if they will collect enough eggs to share. I really hope they do and am trying to remain positive but feel disappointed as was hoping for a better count today, oh well I hope every folly has an egg in it  
Kerry


----------



## hoping :)

kedmo-  for EC on friday  x x

I have recieved my egg share paperwork thru the post today,  I have had a previous cycle at Liverpool, Im wondering if I can call them to get my previous results for FSH etc? I had The tests are hiv, hep b &c, syphillis, gonorrhoea, chlamydia, blood group CMV, rubella, karyotype, cystic fibrosis,. I had those tests done yetserday, so will include the print out of those when I send it back off. But they are asking for LH n FSH which are not on yesterdays list...  x x


----------



## nichub

won't be long now then hoping

Yey kedmo, same day as me, fingers crossed for you 

Nic
Xx


----------



## suzy2509

Good luck kedmo for your ec on friday, i know how you must feel but just keep positive    

good luck nic for ec on friday 

Hi Hoping and good luck on your journey  

Good luck forr tomorrow Toria  

I have just been taking it easy for last couple of days, hope my lady has got on well!
Just found out one of my very good friends is pregnant, i am so pleased for them, just i can join her soon.
Just a waiting game now to start again


----------



## kedmo1

Hey nic, what time you in on Friday morning for collection. My clinic just called, I'm in at 8.30 for collection at 9.45. Trigger jab at 9.45pm tonight and tomorrow jab free!!


Thanks Suzy, i hope I have enough but if not I'll do what you did and give them away and get free cycle next time. 

Kerry


----------



## nichub

hey kedmo, got my trigger at 9.30 tonight and have to be at clinic for 8.15 on friday so very nearly the same time as you, im really quite uncomfortable today and abdo is a bit swollen!!! i really hope you get enough to share, where are you having your treatment?? sorry if ive already asked you but my memory is shocking!!!

nic
xx


----------



## kedmo1

Hey nic
I'm at care in northampton. My right side with the massive follies is sore and trousers feel a.bit tight too but its not as bad as i thought.
Am hoping that I get 8 but decided if not, then im defo off on holiday instead in April which is making smile, bit worried about it but nothing I can do so why worry too much, whats another 3month wait.   
Kerry


----------



## nichub

i bet you will have enough you know!!! im at care too but in manchester, i have one odd follice thats bloody 30mm!! which they cant use but apparently you always get one or two that get ahead of the others, maybe your big ones are hiding others that couldnt be seen on the scan??

well ive got 3 injections to do tonight then a rest from them all tomorrow cant wait!

let me know how you get on 

nic
xx


----------



## kedmo1

Will do nic, I hope you get lots of good eggs too. Good luck.
I was only told to do 2 jabs tonight, bursurlin and the hgc. They told me not to do the menapor.


----------



## hoping :)

catching up page by page 

suzy  u will be joining her soon hunny  I was quite sore after EC hope ur doing ok... and  for starting again  x x

Nic and ked-  for ur trigger shots tonight ladies  it will go so quickly now...  x x


----------



## hoping :)

Ive filled in my egg share paperwork, Just need to get hold of my clinic for FSH results from last time n call my GP for my reults on Friday  hope all is well with the results x x


----------



## suzy2509

thanks hoping   bet it feels nice now things are moving along, it all seems to move quickly from now!

talking to everyone on here does help alot and i am sure we will all get there in the end!!


----------



## hoping :)

suzy- yeh its nice to chat to u all, knowing we are all in the same boat, and Im looking forward to starting my egg share tx x x


----------



## nichub

kedmo, i was told to do all 3! Oh well everyone's treatment is different anyway,

Nic
Xx


----------



## sammy75

Hi to everyone today, I hope someone can help me, I am taking the pill microgynon which has 7 dummy pills which is the 7 day break pills but am I supposed to have the 7 day break or do I keep taking the normal pills without taking the dummy pills to have the 7day break as I thought I had to wait until they want me to have a bleed, sorry if I confused u all lol.


----------



## lmb15

Kerry and Nic - enjoy your last jabs! Your ECs seem to have come around soooo quickly! 

Sammy - my clinic doesn't put us on the pill, so can't help you I'm afraid. I'm sure someone will be along to answer your question soon!

Hoping - i hope things move quickly for you

toria - fab news on the fertilisation rate and embies. I'm sure you'll have 2 great ones to put back. Hope it goes well.

Hi to everyone else (I've got a lot of catching up to do!!)

AFM - had bloods done. Hcg 322 yesterday and 558 today, so doubling nicely. Scan's booked for 21st April, which seems a lifetime away!! 

Laura x


----------



## suzy2509

Hi sammy i was put on the pill and just told to take non stop until told otherwise, dont think your suppose to take the dummy pills as your on it so they can control when you bleed so your in sync with the other lady. I dont remember having any dummy pills in my pack but maybe best to give them a quick call to check


----------



## kedmo1

Great news on levels laura. Bet you're both over the moon.


----------



## sammy75

Thanks girls, I got the pill with 30 tabs and most pills usually have 21 but I will give them a ring to make sure.


----------



## hoping :)

LMB- woo hoo thats fab news on ur levels   x x

sammy- Id call ur clinic hunny x x


----------



## Fi 1

Hi 

Hoping - what is IMSI??  sorry not heard of it before?  welcome and good luck with the journey,  sorry that your last cycle didn't work for you, but hoping that this is all of our year.

Sammy - so we could possibly be cycling together then!  how you finding the wait?  is your lady waiting for af aswell?

Laura - Fantastic news on your levels 

Kedmo & nic -  good luck for ec on Friday ladies.  x

Toria - good luck for et tomorrow sweetie.  x

Fi.  xx


----------



## hoping :)

Fi thank you  and I hope it is all of OUR year too  IMSI, is where they check the morphology of the sperm before injecting the egg, so they will use the better swimmers, we have Male Factor IF probs, so I didnt want to go for just ICSI again as our results werent great, I know its partly luck, but I need to know next time can and WILL be better   x x


----------



## sammy75

Hi fi, my recipient doesn't have periods due to having no ovaries but she is currently doing a trial run where they use drugs to thicken her womb lining and she was having a scan to check that this had worked the day I started the pill.

Hi to everyone else this morning.


----------



## kedmo1

Good luck Tor for transfer today.


----------



## toria77

Thanks kedmo, def doing it today. Little scared and def excited!!! Roll on the 2ww. lol


----------



## sammy75

good luck toria, hope the 2ww doesn't drive you too  crazy.


----------



## hoping :)

toria-    good luck hun, ull be PUPO soon    have u got any plans for the 2ww? x x

sammy- morning    x x


----------



## toria77

Hi Hoping, no plans. Unfortunately I've got to work!!! I'm a dental nurse and work for my dad so will be able to spend most of the time sitting down, no real change there!!!

It's just the 2 of us so can't have time off although I've had most of this week of as we've had to be on standby!! lol

Tor x


----------



## katena

Hey all,

It seems your away from the computer for a few days and its all change!!!

Tor - good luck for ET! hope your 2ww passes quickly and being PUPO brings a sticky bean for you!

Kerry/NIc - i hope EC goes well for you both.. not too painful and lots of lovely follicles!

Hoping - Hello... welcome to the thread.

Sammy - i'm not sure about the pill for this use.... but obviously if you have a break you will bleed but your ovaries will still be shut off and no eggs being produced. Have you managed to speak to your clinic about it?

Laura - congrats on the BFP and those hcg levels are going up well!!

Fi / suzy - how are you both?

AFM - were just plodding on with stimms again... i managed to give myself a whopping bruise last night. No idea why....maybe just caught a little vein. Back for 1st scan on Monday.

karen


----------



## nichub

hope all goes well today toria, take it easy in your 2ww
Hope your stimms are going ok karen, glad your back to doing them again  
Nic
Xx


----------



## kedmo1

Karen-I got 4-5 bruises with stimms. Couldn't work out why.


----------



## hoping :)

toria- Arh at least uve got an understanding employer in ur Dad  x x

katena- Ouch, I was very fortunate not to bruise, but the further on I got with the jabs the more painful they became... x x


----------



## toria77

Yeah it does have it bonuses but on the down side I've not have a day off sick for ages, luckily I'm not a sickly person but would have to be in hospital before he would accept I was ill!!! 

So I'm now officially on the 2ww. Time to go slightly barmy!!


----------



## hoping :)

toria- Ur PUPO, woo hoo CONGRATS hunny  lots of  for you, hopefully work will keep u occupied, I took my 2ww off... and OMG I would not do that again!! x x


----------



## suzy2509

Hi katena i am fine thanks just taking it easy waiting to get started again.

Toria - hope keeping busy lets the 2ww fly by 

Good luck for ec tomorrow for nic and kerry


----------



## nichub

thanks suzy, just enjoying having a drug free day! Feeling quite uncomfortable. Thank god for stretchy trousers!

Nic
Xx


----------



## hoping :)

kedmo and nic-        for tmr ladies, hope all goes well        are u taking ur phones in for pics? I did, altho the table with all the instruments was in the way of db    but still have a little pic on my fone...    x x


----------



## nichub

what pics of the embryo's? Haven't really thought about it! Ha ha

Nic
Xx


----------



## hoping :)

Yeh, They have a little tv screen in there (well liverpool did) and I took my fone n instructed DB to take a pic    he was useless tho, not knowing what to press, Id have got a perfect pic if I could have got up    x x


----------



## nichub

my hubby isn't allowed in the egg collection, but can come in the egg transfer

Nic
Xx


----------



## hoping :)

Arh sorry hun, I thought it was transfer day for u    yeh db wasnt allowed in EC either... do they put u to sleep at care? x x


----------



## nichub

not a ga but iv sedation, but usually you sleep through with iv sedation! My dh can come in with me on transfer though so i.ll keep it in mind about taking a photo 

Nic


----------



## hoping :)

Yeh thats what I had too... felt abit drunk from it    ru off for the weekend hun? x x


----------



## toria77

I was quite lucky. Herts & Essex actually give you photos of the embryos. It's weird to think that the mass of cells has the potential to be a baby!!!

Tor x


----------



## nichub

i'm off until a week after i've had egg transfer, providing all works out well, my manager has been very undertanding

Nic
Xx


----------



## toria77

Good luck for tomorrow Nic, hope they get lots of eggs.

Won't be long and you'll be joining me on the dreaded 2ww  

Tor x


----------



## hoping :)

toria- aw wow, I think thats fab, I think they should all give u pics x x

nic- just make sure ya rest after EC I found it quite painful afterwards    x x


----------



## nichub

i will do thanks hoping,

Can't wait toria, i.ll let you all know how i get on tomorrow

Nic
Xx


----------



## sammy75

good luck for ec today nic and kerry.

hi to everyone else.


----------



## hoping :)

Good luck ladies   x x


----------



## suzy2509

Good luck to ladies having treatment today


----------



## kedmo1

Well I'm gutted.    Only got 7 eggs at EC so not enough to share, decided to donate them all to recipient and cycle again, consultant reckon you can start in about 6 wks. 
Lying on sofa at home feeling hungover and groggy but no pain yet.

Kerry


----------



## suzy2509

HI kedmo i am so sorry to hear you didnt get enough for share, i know how you feel i had 7 eggs collected also and did the same as you.
Got to look on positive side you will probably end up with more eggs for yourself this way, thats the way i keep looking at it! 
6 week will soon come round, you will be doing you next cycle same time as me! i was told to take the pesseries for a week then have a bleed then have to contact them on 1st day of next period and will start pill on 2nd day while they organise a plan of treatment for me.

I know how you must feel its such a knock back, but keep positive


----------



## nichub

hey kedmo, snap! I only got 6 so i've donated them all too! How strange! Feel quite disappointed, in quite alot of pain so lay on sofa now, did you get told to continue with pessaries?

Nic
Xx


----------



## suzy2509

so sorry nic   but like i said to kedmo we have to keep positive  take it easy


----------



## kedmo1

Thanks Suzy, i know you went through it too.

Hey nic- real bugger that it was same for you. Yes it is dissapointing.  I've got hot water bottle and just took more pain killers. I was told not to use pessary at all and would have a natural bleed in 2 wks.
Hope you feel less sore later on. Sending you a hug.
Kerry


----------



## suzy2509

hi just wondering about the pessaries, Nic do you have to use them? just wondering why we are different.


----------



## nichub

no hun i wasn't told to use them either? Thanks for the hugs and support, hope your ok kedmo

Nic
Xx


----------



## toria77

Aww Nic and kedmo, so sorry to hear you couldn't continue but just remember that next time you get to keep all your lovely eggs. Not much conselation I know but try and stay positive.

   to both of you.

Tor x


----------



## broody23

So sorry nic and kedmo  

Do you know how long you will have to wait before you can start tx again? 

Broody xxx


----------



## hoping :)

nic and kedmo-   's an like suzy said, you will get more eggs urself    next time rest up ladies and drink loads x x


----------



## lmb15

Kerry and Nic - sorry you didn't get enough eggs to share.  . Your recipients willbe eternally grateful for you donating all your eggs. Hopefully next time you'll have more lovely eggs and all for youselves. 

Laura x


----------



## odineen

Hey Girls,

I haven't read any posts on this forum since last week! I know my journey is only starting and it's going to be a long journey but all your comments are so exciting and also nerve wrecking! Got my blood group back which is AB positive which I know  is a rare group and just wanted to know will this affect me matching to a donor or a recipient for my eggs?? Got our date for counselling which will be the 26th April so should have all the bloods back by then and we can start getting matched up!


----------



## suzy2509

hi odineed i really not sure how it will effect you, it shouldnt be too bad as they have huge amounts of people waiting for donors so i am sure they will match you. 

hope everyone else is good today


----------



## katena

hey just a quickie...

Kerry & NIc... i am soooo sorry that you didn't get enough eggs this time. But you have done an amazing thing by sharing and you will get the opportunity to cycle again and keep all the eggs. Rest up and look after yourselves xxxxx

Hi to everyone else

 

karen


----------



## kedmo1

Thanks for everyones hugs made me feel a bit better. egg collection was fine for anyone wondering. Was sore yesterday but nothing worse than period pain. Got a slightly swollen belly today, so drinking lots of water but no pain.
Just booked a holiday for end April to get over disappointment and off out for nice meal and may have few beers tonight-rock on next treatment cycle.


----------



## nichub

thanks to everyone from me too, i'm still in quite a bit of discomfort but i suppose everyone is different, egg collection was fine for me too and the sedation is amazing ha ha big hugs to you kedmo, enjoy your night out

Nic
Xx


----------



## kedmo1

I accused the anthestist of dropping things on my head as i came round and then told my DW in a very loud voice when wheeled back that she had done it too and that i didn't like her !! ( i don't think she did) LOL I remember crying halfway through the procedure but have no idea why but may have been dreaming !!!  They said they had to keep topping me up with sedation it was very nice though floating around and I didn't feel a thing apart from right at the start but I shouted owwww very loud and they topped me up !!

Sorry to hear you are still in a bit of pain today *Nic*, my clinic said co-codamol were fine to take and i had them last night which knocked pain on the head. get your man out to get you some if you dont have any indoors they did the trick for me and I had hot water bottle all day and evening too. Hope you feel better soon.  

kerry


----------



## nichub

i have some kedmo, and i have a wheat bag which is my new best friend!!! i briefly remember flinching but must have moved my legs or something as i remember a few of them saying whoa, whoa, whoa!!! ha ha, i must say im a bit more positive about my next cycle now and cant wait to get started again!!!

nic
xx


----------



## hoping :)

kedmo- have a fab night, u deserve it x x

nic-Oh i was knocked out before they did anything  I woke up talking about work, they must hear some funny stuff lol. I felt v sore too, it will get alot better by tmr tho hun so rest up  x x


----------



## nichub

i was sedated quite heavily but they must have done something which hurt me as it roused me, i told the anaesthetist that the propofol infusion was awesome then fell asleep!!! ha ha

nic
xx


----------



## hoping :)

haha nic  x x


----------



## Fi 1

Kedmo &  Nic - I'm Sooo sorry that you didn't get enough eggs,  I think you are both amazing for what you've done,  I hope you start feeling better soon.  Big hugs.  XX


AFM - Does anyone know if you can go through ivf with Gallstones?

Fi.  XX


----------



## sammy75

hi to everyone today, havn't been on the last couple of days as was busy spring cleaning and painting my house.

 to nic and kedmo and i hope you get to have your cycle soon,

hope everyone else is doing ok.


----------



## katena

hey all....

All this talk of the EC process is scaring me now!! Im not looking forward to it!

We had our scan today... there were approx 12 follicles that were '12/11/10'(i'm not sure if thats mms of cms!) had my blood taken for estrogen levels too. We have another sca on weds... hope things are going better this time!!

hi to all!!!

k


----------



## nichub

i'm sure you will get loads of lovely eggs katena, its mm chuck, oh and don't be worried about egg collection the drugs are awesome ha ha ha and its really heavy sedation so don't worry and just concentrate on growing those follicles because its really nothing to worry about

Nic
Xx


----------



## katena

doh! of course it is!!! Silly me!   

 

k


----------



## Carley

Hello ladies just wanted to pop by quickly and catch up with all the posts!!


Hope everyone is doin well, sorry to all the ladies who didnt have enough to share but what a wonderful thing u r doin donating all ur eggs    and at least next time u get to keep all ur lovely eggs to urself   


Is anyone at CRM London or had any experiences with them?!


Carley x


----------



## nichub

hey everyone, rang the clinic today to enquire about the quality of my eggs as it occured to me that i meant to ask the embrologist when i had my egg collection but with everything that happened i totally forgot, she said they were good quality and they had fertilised which i'm really pleased about they also said i can start on day 1 of my second period which i'm now much more positive about, hope everyone is ok 

Nic
Xx


----------



## suzy2509

Nic ic thats good news, i never thought about asking about the quality! might do the same
They also told me the same start again on 1st day of second period, so won't be long and we all starting again! 

Katena - dont worry about egg collection its fine and like nic says the drugs do their job!! i was really nervous and after thought there was nothing to it   Sounds like you have some nice follicles growing, good luck. 

hope everyone else is good


----------



## nichub

suzy i hope were all cycling together again!! it will also be great if we also got loads of follicles of course for ourselves!!!! ha ha

nic
xx


----------



## hoping :)

nic thats fab news hun x x

Ka- good luck hun  ec is fine, esp if ur asleep  x x


----------



## suzy2509

Yes Nic i hope so and i am sure we will all get loads of lovely follicles next time, the next few weeks will drag waiting for that 1st day!


----------



## Bunny Face

Hello Ladies, 

Have been trying to catch up as I've been taking an FF break for a while - hope you are all well (as can be expected!!).

I'm after your thoughts/experience; My last ICSI cycle was abandoned due to a mix up with meds.  I've had one period since but I'm now two weeks late for my second one. Grrrrrrr!! 

I'm not pregnant...but there is no sign of it and I'm worried that my recipient will get fed up with me.  Has anyone else had this?? I'm going to the clinic on Wednesday because they want to check that everything is ok.  I'm desperate to get started again....stupid period!


----------



## nichub

bunny, im sure its because you actually want it to show up that it hasnt, my recipient had to wait for a little bit to wait for me bacause it took me a while to down reg but of course she waited because otherwise she may have to wait another 6-12 months so you are like gold dust to her!!

nic
xx


----------



## Chandy30

Hi Everyone   

Hi i'm Chantelle, i'm not new to ff but new to egg share, have taken a break from ff for a while as i have had alot of things change in the last few years but my life is settled again. I have a beaytiful daughter from ICSi #2 with a my ex husband. And am embarking on ivf #2 with my DP, however this cycle we hope we will also be egg sharing   

My DP and i have just got our first appt at care manchester for the 21st April , which was quicker than we expected, to start the ball rolling for egg sharing. I'm very excited and scared. I have been through tx before but this is a totally different situation.  I'll keep reading and try and join in where i can. Looking forward to getting to know you all.

C xx


----------



## nichub

welcome chantelle, i'm also at care in manchester and i think they are very good, the girls on this thread are great and everyone will try and answer any questions you have

Nic
Xx


----------



## katena

hey all,

bunny - our bodies mess around with us dont they. Im sure your hospital will sort it out and as Nic said.. of course your recip will wait... these things happen! Half way through my cycle things weren't going well so Care made me and recip start a period to start again! It has pushed us back 2/3 weeks backwards.

Chantelle... welcome! Like Nic i am at Care Manchester. I have been really impressed by them so far. Good luck!

Nothing new to tell from me... another stimms scan 2mor to see if my lil follies have grown. Fingers crossed cos this was the stage they postponed things last time!!

karen


----------



## nichub

hope all goes well katena

Nic
Xx


----------



## hannahDMP

Hello girls,

Hope you dont mind if I join in? I am new to the whole egg sharing experience and am hoping to learn a little more before we get started......I am booked in to the Royal Shrewsbury for screening on 7th April, We've had some implication counselling and talked and talked and talked just between ourselves about the whole process and are both very excited!!!!!!!!! I had a cycle with my now ex-husband back in 2009, sadly it ended in a biochemical pregnancy and about a year later my marriage ended. However, all of last year and so far into 2011, I genuinely couldnt be happier with my new partner, we've been friends for years and have had the most amazing 16 months together! So, IVF no.2 , lets be having you! 
I'm looking forward to getting to know you all and sharing in each others journeys.............  

Love Hannah x x x


----------



## Carley

Hello lovely ladies   


Welcome Chantelle   


Im wondering if any of u ladies at herts and essex could give me some info on them or share any of ur experiences with them with me please   


Carley XxX


----------



## sammy75

good luck for scan tommorow katena,   that you'll make  to ec this time and get some great eggs.

hi to everyone else hope you all doing ok.

not much going on with me at the moment as still taking the pill and no news from clinic when i will be starting injecting, why does it seem like it is taking forever for me to get going am getting sooooo frustrated lol.


----------



## suzy2509

welcome to the new girls  

Sammy i know it seems to drag doesnt it, give them a ring and check where things are it may just make you feel better 

good luck for tomoz katena  

Nothing much happening at my end just waiting


----------



## Carley

Hello ladies   


Had email from my clinic few hrs ago and i have been matched to a recipient    sooooo excited it's getting nearer!!


Just gotta wait for the lady to make nurse planning appt and give nurse her period dates!!   


Sorry to rant just had to share   


Carley XxX


----------



## katena

hey all,
Carley - fab news!!!
sammy - you must be frustrated. hope things move quicker!!!

we had our 2 stimms scan today. they said that our lil follies are growing nicely.... i have 7(ish) larger ones on each side.. plus loads more they didn't count. Ideally they need to be 17mms but my largest is only 14... so still some growing to do! They have lowered my dose to 150iui of menopur instead of 150/225.. and i have to go in for another scan 2mor. 

They are hoping things carry on as they are... but not quickly... and that EC is monday.. hopefully!!!!!!!   

Hows everyone else? 

k


----------



## Fi 1

Katena - Good luck with scan tomorrow hun,  good news that you got lots of  little follies sending you lots of   .  xx

Carley - Fab news hunni its really exciting, full steam ahead from now on then.   . xx

Sammy - Hope everything starts happening really soon for you sweetie,  xx

Hope all the lovely ladies i've missed are doing well.  

AFM - Afraid i've had to abandon my cycle as got gallstones and my clinic said i'm best of abandoning at the minute until had surgery and then start again in a few months,  I am truely gutted tho cos my clinic said that my lady just phoned in with her day one so would have been starting injections   ,  but it cant be helped just really feel for my recipient as shes already waited for years to be matched and now shes gunna have to wait longer.  

Fi.  XX


----------



## nichub

poor you fi, keep your chin up and i hope your better soon

katena, great news on your follies

ive still got an uncomfortable feeling in my abdo!! and all my chest hurts like it cant expand properly, i know these are signs of ohss but surely that cant be an issue now can it??, i cant sleep because of it!!

nic
xx


----------



## Carley

Katena thats great news   


Fi sorry to hear that   


Was wondering if one of u lovely ladies could explain to me about syncing with my recipient. . .  clinic have sed i will prob go on the pill?!?


Also im just waiting on my recipient to make her nurse planning appt and give clinic her period dates. . . any idea how long this should take?!? Im assuming if shes been waiting long then surely she'll be in just as much of a rush to get started as me?!   


Sorry for all the questions im slowly driving myself    lol


Carley XxX


----------



## toria77

Hey Nic, I would def phone your clinic, those were the symptoms I had last time. I too ignored them and ended up in hospital. Apparently it's the trigger shot that causes the OHSS, I think, so you could still have it.

Let us know what happens.

Tor x


----------



## suzy2509

Nic they did tell me that i was still at risk of the OHSS, so be aware! I would ring your clinic


----------



## nichub

thank girls 
Nic
Xx


----------



## sammy75

katena, glad to hear that things are going smoothly this time.

nic, you should get checked out in case of ohss, hope you feel better soon.

carley, you shouldn't be too long in starting and good luck.

toria, hope everything going ok with you.

fi, so sorry you have too delay but you need to be 100% for treatment so don't be too hard on yourself about recipient.

suzy, hope you don't have too much longer to wait before you get going again.

hi to anyone i have missed.

as for me, i got my dates today hooray, they are putting me on atagonist so i stop taking the pill on 15th april then baseline booked for 19th april all being well start both injections that day and ec has been provisianally booked for 3rd may as long as things go to plan.


----------



## nichub

hey girls, i rang the clinic and i think i'm going in for a scan in the morning, thanks for all your advice girls

Nic
Xx


----------



## suzy2509

Nic - Thats great best to be on safe side really, hope you feel better soon  

Sammy - Congratulations bet you are happy things are moving along good luck with everything   

Carley - you shouldn't be waiting to long then they will tell you to start the pill on the 1st or 2nd day of your period so that they can then do the same with other lady so they can control it so you both have bleed together. Once this is done things seem to move quickly

Fi - So sorry keep your chin up  

Katena - thats great news


----------



## toria77

That's great Nic, you know what I mean!!!, better to be safe than sorry. Let us know how you get on.

Tor x


----------



## toria77

Sammy, I'm good thanks. 6dp3dt and am going out of my mind!!! Still quite bloated, gets worse as the day goes on. Had a wobble today, thought af was on it's way. Had a little cry and felt better. Still nothing, thank god, so I live to see another day!!!  

Tor x


----------



## nichub

hey girls, went for a scan this morning, (think i saw you again karen) and had a scan, not particularly lots of fluid but i may have been overdoing it, ovaries are still massive thought which is stil causing a bit of discomfort, but other than that i just need to take it easy.

Hope everyone is ok

Nic
Xx


----------



## sammy75

Glad to hear that things are not that bad nic, hope you feel better ready for your next go.

Hope everyone else is ok today.


----------



## suzy2509

Thats great nic, just take it easy now


----------



## katena

hey all,

sammy - FAB news!! so glad things are finally moving along!
Fi - sorry to hea your news but its better to be 100% healthy
Nic -you take better care of yourself! Were you the girl who helped the old couple get their tea? I thought it looked like you but decided i was going bonkers as i didn't know you were going in!
Tor - one day at a time and try not to go too bonkers!!

AFM - we had our scan again today....i didn't get my fave sonographer Carol tho! it appears that my follies just want to keep growing now. They have grown from 14mm yesterday to 17mm today. I have 2 17mm and lots at 16/15/14mm. It looks like theres over 15 follies.. hope that means the same amount of eggs!! i am feeling really bloated and tender today. They think EC maybe saturday now.... they were going to call me to ket me know but i havent heard yet! 

Excited!!

k


----------



## nichub

wow karen thats great news, no i have dark curly hair which was up and just had a hoodie and black joggers on, looked like a bit of a scruff ha ha they called you in while i was there which is why i realised it was you, i was going to say hi but didn't want to stop you with one of the nurses waiting for you!

Nic
Xx


----------



## katena

Ah.... that was you!! hahaha! You should of said hi! I was in my leggings and fake uggs.... it feels like anything else i put on today was too tight!!   
k


----------



## toria77

Hi Nic, glad you went for a scan and that you're okish.

Tor x


----------



## nichub

thanks toria and sammy, i thought that if i got your eye contact then i would but you were busy hun, never mind! 

Nic
Xx


----------



## sammy75

that's brilliant news katena, good luck for ec as i'd say they probably will do it sat.


----------



## hoping :)

couple of pages to catch up on... here goes 

Katena- hope ur scan goes well, they grow about 1-2mm per day, so by Monday ul have a lovely crop of eggs  x x

Fi- Oh no, hope ur okay hun   and Dont feel bad hun, u need to be in the best condition of ur life to carry ur Baby soon, and another few months that will be right for you  x x

Nic- The others have prob answered you already, but YES you can get OHSS after EC- PLease go and get checked out, drink loads of fluid (water/juice) and have bed rest (thats for mild to mod cases, if its severe, u will need monitoring) x x

toria- Thats fab news  x x


----------



## hoping :)

*toria- ur post was for SAMMY  sorry for the mix up ladies x x

Nic- oh Im so glad u have got checked out, I was worrying- thankfully only for 2 mins til I read ur post- take it easy  x x

katena- wow, fab news hun, well done  x x

MY 1st post is really out of date  derrrrrrrrr  x x


----------



## katena

hey all,

hoping - it is hard to keep up isn't it?!

CAre finally called at 3pm yesterday... EC is booked for 10am tomorrow (sat!) had my last dose of menopur/buselin as usual last night and then my trigger shot at 10pm. They only wanted me to have 5,000iui of pregnyl (1 box) i guess its cos i have lots of follies and they don't want things to go crazy!!

I'm really uncomfortable now... drinking lots of water as suggested... can't wait!!!!

k


----------



## suzy2509

Thats great news Katena sounds like all is good, good luck for ec tomorrow


----------



## nichub

great news karen i hope you get loads for you and your lady

nic
xx


----------



## hoping :)

Katena- wow,    enjoy ur drug free day on Sunday, and lots of       for Monday x x


----------



## kedmo1

Good luck Karen, sounds like all gone to plan this time. Hope you get loads of eggies.
Kerry


----------



## sammy75

katena, good luck for ec tommorow and    you get lots of eggs.

hi to everyone else, hope you all doing ok.


----------



## Carley

Katena thats brilliant news gd luck for tomo and lots of       


Hey to everyone else   


Has anyone had or having ivf/icsi with unexplained infertility?!?


Carley xXx


----------



## suzy2509

Hi Carley i am having the icsi and even though my hubbys count was a below average we have no other fertility conditions.
Doctors have told us there shouldn't be any reason why we can't concieve naturally but we have been trying for alot of years now and still nothing!
Have you got unexplained infertility aswell?


----------



## suzy2509

Hi ev1 just after a little advise, i have woke this morning with a pain on left hand side of my stomach and its now started to work round to my back! Just dont't know if its anything to worry about, i have started my bleed a couple of days ago but its not like a period pain and its more waist level not abdominal 
Probably nothing!


----------



## Carley

Hello Suzy


Yes we are unexplained to i guess im just not feeling as positive as i should do as im thinking if theres no reason we can't get preg naturally wats to say ivf/icsi witll work?!
I suppose im assuming my prob is maybe implantation or maybe summat inside attacking embryo (if we ever get past fertilization stage) Or im prob just over reacting lol!!
I wanna be as positive as possible when i start im just such a negative person i really wanna try!!!


Carley xXx


----------



## suzy2509

Don't worry carley i am sure you will be fine, best to keep positive    
I do understand where your coming from but got to take it as a positive


----------



## sammy75

katena, hope ec went well.

suzy, sorry i can't help re pain but i'm sure someone will be able to, answer your query.

hope everyone else is ok today.


----------



## suzy2509

Hi feeling a lot better now pain almost gone!


----------



## katena

hey all,

EC went really well today. The nurses and staff were so lovely and i has well out for the count during the procedure.

I got a massive 25 eggs...12 for me... obviously im at slightly higher risk of ohss now so they have given me another drug to take each night and i have to measure fluid in and urine out... telling them every morning! (pleasant peeing into a jug i tell you!)

Care said that they are only now ever putting 1 emby back in.. (i had elected for 2 at day 3) but now they suggest going to blast and 1 being put back in. But they did say it would take my chances up to 50%!

Still in pain... any idea when i will stop hurting?!

love to all

k


----------



## Carley

Katena WOW 25 eggs    thats fantastic!!


Fingers crossed for u and recip    hope u start to feel better soon!!!   


Hey to everyone else, any idea how long i'll have to wait for my recip to make her nurse planning appt and give her period dates?!?! Im goin slightly    waiting lol.


Carley XxX


----------



## nichub

karen im so pleased for you, get your self a wheat bag, its my new best friend!!! pain should ease in a couple of days hun, keep taking those pain killers and take it easy!!  

i had no idea they only put 1 back!! is that a very recent change as i was asked before egg retrieval how many i wanted to go back in!

hope your pain eases very soon chuck

sorry carley i dont know i didnt wait for anything with my recipient

nic
xx


----------



## suzy2509

Thats great news katena hope pains starts to ease for you  

Carley you shouldnt be waiting to long, they are probably just waiting for her to start her period so she can start the pill


----------



## sammy75

Katena, that is brilliant amount and I hope your eggs get a great fertilization rate so you get a much better chance of getting to blast transfer.


----------



## toria77

Hey guys, not been on for a while.

Just tested and it's a   for me.

I hope and pray it works for my lady, won't know until tomorrow.

Take care everyone

Tor x


----------



## nichub

sorry to hear that tor   

Nic 
Xx


----------



## sammy75

toria, sorry   and i hope you get to get going again soon so don't give up just yet.

hi to everyone else.

katena, any news yet.


----------



## suzy2509

I am so sorry to hear that Toria, keep your chin up it will happen, like sammy says don't give up


----------



## katena

hey,

Tor - really sorry to hear your news.   

afm - the embriologist called this morning... from 12 eggs 10 were mature. The donor sperm didnt thaw too well so they used icsi.. and only 3 fertilised. They now said they'l do a 3 day transfer and again only want me to have 1 put back.(i want 2 as its a higher success rate)

I am a bit gutted.. it feels so bitter-sweet. I just dont understand why only 3 fertilised.. they said 70% usually do.. and i don't understand why they would now suggest 3 day over blast.

I know it only takes 1 emby.... but i can't help feeling a bit down.

Any words of wisdom?

k


----------



## sammy75

Katena, sorry things haven't gone well but depending on your age you can choose to have 2 put back and the reason they won't go to blast now is the sooner the embies are back in the womb they stand a better chance. There is no rule saying you can't have 2 and you should make it clear that you feel you stand a better chance of a pregnancy.


----------



## kedmo1

Sorry to hear its a bfn for you Tor. Must be really disappointing for you. 

Karen-gutted you only got 3 fron 10 but like you said it only needs 1. Think they say 3 day now as only 3 to work with and to go to blast means you may not get any left on day 5. If you want 2 put in then push for 2, I was not told they had changed rules to only 1 and I wanted 2. May be what they recommend but its your treatment, so your decision i think. Also about only 3 fertilsing, can you find out what % your receipent got fertilized and then you could see if it was eggs or sperm or just fate?


----------



## nichub

karen i'm sorry things are not going to plan, i have no words of wisdom because its as new to me as it is to you but sending you lots of hugs and positive thoughts

Nic
Xx


----------



## suzy2509

Hope all goes well Katena keep positive!
I know my clinic said its my choice to have 1 or 2 put back in but recommend 1 as there is more chance of complications and health problems, i actually thought that most people just have the one. I know someone as my clinic did have 2 put back and both split for two so she had four girls!!! 
Is many other people going for the 2 to be put back??


----------



## Carley

Toria im so sorry to hear ur news   


Suzy if i get enough eggs and fertilization is gd and im able to i will have 2 put back wether it 3 day or blast but maybe thats just cos im    lol!!


Carley XxX


----------



## sammy75

i am having 2 put back aswell but because i'll be 36 in july i know i can i think the **** are telling clinics they have to reduce the twin rates due to the higher risks twin pregnancies carry so my clinic do try and persuade any one under 35 yrs to have single embryo transfer but it is patient choice if they still want 2 put back.

there is a woman on triplets thread just found out she is having id triplets from a single transfer.

good luck with your decisions though.


----------



## Carley

Sammy i just saw that thread to   


Carley xXx


----------



## lmb15

Hi everyone,
Sorry i've been awol - our laptop broke and only got it back yesterday.

Tor - sorry about the bfn   . Fingers crossed next time is your lucky time.

Karen - They go for day 3 transfer, as if you've only got 3 embryos, by day 3 there will be 1 or 2 clear front runners. There's no point in going to blast. As for how many you have transferred, our clinic allow 2 embryos if you're private. Because on transfer day mine were 2 grade 1 embryos, they said i qualified for a single embryo transfer. I said i wanted 2 put back as it increased the chances of pregnancy. They asked if i understood the risks and complications associated with twins, i said yes, so they put 2 back. It really is your choice. They can advise you on what to do but very few clinics would refuse a double transfer.

How's everyone else doing? I've got so much to catch up on!

Afm - been really nauseous for 2 weeks now. Vomited most days last week. Yuk. Hopefully that's a good sign that all is going well in there. Scan's not till 21st April, so 2.5 more weeks to wait. Aagghh!!!

Hope everyone's had a lovely weekend.  

Laura x


----------



## toria77

Thanks lmb15. 

Today is OTD and it's a def  . I don't think we'll be able to donate again, we've done it twice. I'm just hoping my lady gets a  . At least something good will come out of it.

Maybe the clinic can explain why they didn't implant, as I have the twins I just thought it would be easy!!!

Take care everyone, I'll keep popping on to see how you are all doing.

Tor x


----------



## katena

hey,

Tor is there a limit on the number of times you can egg share? I hope its not 2 - if you want another go! So sorry your bfn is confirmed but i hope your recip got the bfp they wanted.

AFM - we had another call this morning... all 3 eggs are splitting... we have 2x 4 cell grade 1 and 1 5 cell grade 1-2. I think if we have 2 good eggs to put back im going to push for that as i dont think we'd freeze 1 or even 2 eggs. It costs so much to freeze and then have FET, (not to mention they may not survive the freeze) that if we have a bfn then we have enough money for 1 more cycle.

So... ET is 2mor at 9am!!!

karen


----------



## sammy75

Good luck katena for et and I hope they put 2 back for u.

Toria, I think u can share up to 3 times but clinics may be different.

Hi to everyone else.


----------



## toria77

Hi Sammy and Katena

Have spoken to clinic and we could donate again as my lady got a  . I'm soooo pleased for her. Having spoken to the nurse there may be a problem with the progesterone. There is absolutely no reason why it didn't work, obviously my eggs were ok. She said to mention it on the review. Apparently I shouldn't have bled before OTD and it's now happened twice.

It's given me hope for next time. Still undecided if we will donate again or fund ourselves. We had decided previously to donate twice and fund once and then stop. It would be nice for DP to have a child that was his but he looks on the twins as his so it's not a big thing if it didn't work.

Tor x


----------



## Carley

Toria thats great news about ur lady    gives u hope also i suppose!!


Fingers crossed for ur next go be it donating or self funding   


Katena good luck for you ET i hope u have to lovely embies to put back   


Hey to everyone else


Carley XxX


----------



## odineen

Hi Girls 

I was hoping that some of you could help as I see some of you are a care Manchester! How long did it take to get matched up with donors and recip. My first appointments was 16th March and counselling is on the 26th April. Do any of you have an idea of what time scales I'm facing to get started?

Thanks

Orla


----------



## nichub

toria, hope everything works out on your next cycle it its positive that your recipient got a bfp, you know you have nice healthy eggs then! 

Karen any more news from embryologist?

hi orla i'm at care  manchester and i got matched within a week, it was really quick, hope it as quick for you 

Nic
Xx


----------



## odineen

Hi Nic 

At what point did they match you?

Thanks

Orla


----------



## nichub

hi orla, i was matched just after my councilling session and when all my blood results were back, where are you up to now?

Nic
Xx


----------



## Carley

Hey ladies could anyone pls tell me when the first scan is as i just had an email from my nurse saying i will need my first scan AFTER  tx has started and at that stage i will b given medication and show me how to do the injections!!
So does this mean that i will have my first scan just after im sync'd with my recip and just before i start dr'ng?!


Hey Orla pleased u joined us    


Carley XxX


----------



## nichub

carley, i think i had an initial scan just to see how everything looked but this was at the same time as my consultation and when all my bloods were done, i didn't have another scan then until i had been down regging for 2 weeks,

Nic
Xx


----------



## bluegirl1980

Hi Carly,

I had my first scan on day 3 of your period at CRM.

Stacey x


----------



## Carley

Nic yea i had that first scan also!!


Im not sure what my nurse is on about then lol they r pretty annoying sometimes ggrrrrr   


Carley XxX


----------



## sammy75

toria, great news that your recipient got a bfp and you can share again, hopefully you won't have to wait long to be matched again.

katena, hope et went ok and you are now officially pupo, can't wait to hear if you got your way and had 2 put back.

odineen, welcome and you will find lots of support on this thread.

hi to everyone else, hope you all doing ok.


----------



## Carley

Stacey was this before or after u started syncing with recip (assuming u were the donor)?!


I will be collecting my meds and being taught how to do the injections at my first scan but im slightly confused as to wen and what scan is for if it's done before i start dr'ing?!


Thanx   


Carley XxX


----------



## odineen

Thanks every one!

Nic I'm really only at the very start waiting for the last blood test which should be back this week. My counselling isn't till the end of the month 26th. It feels like such a long wait!  

Orla x


----------



## sammy75

carley, they may be putting you on short protocol which is what i'm doing which means when i go for my baseline scan on the 19th april as long as womb lining thin i'll start both injections on the same day for 2wks so they skip the dr but you can only do short protocol between day 1-3 of the cycle, have you had a scan already to check your ovaries are free from cysts as i had this done first. if not this is why they might want to scan you.


----------



## Carley

Sammy yes i had this done at the start and they found a small cyst then i was sent away for 6 wks and had it done again and it was gone so they were happy with that and now here i am lol.
Carley x


----------



## nichub

orla, it seems like a long time but it really will go very quick, once you have had your bloods they take about 6 weeks to come back, you will have had your councilling by then and just wait to be matched then,

Nic
Xx


----------



## Carley

Sammy is the scan ur having soon after youve sync'd with recipient?!


Also i have been told before being matched that i will be on long protocol   


Atm im just not sure whats goin on and im starting to get very fed up with all this waiting and tbh losing my faith in my clinic   


Carley XxX


----------



## angel_83

Hi everyone - I have been following you all on here but haven't posted for a while!

I am now waiting to be matched with a recipient and I have had my counselling....can't wait! I will let you all know when I get matched.

Zoe x


----------



## Carley

Hello Zoe


Thats great news    What clinic are you at?!


Carley XxX


----------



## angel_83

Hi Carley, I'm at Nurture....I'm hoping it won't take long to match me. This will be my first attempt at icsi. Have you started stims yet?


----------



## Carley

Zoe no i haven't started stimms yet i was matched last wk im just waiting for my recip to make her nurse planning appt and give her period dates to the nurse, but tbh it's taking a while and im not sure how far i am from starting    i have been told i will be on long protocol thats about all i know   


Carley XxX


----------



## angel_83

Its all very confusing isn't it! Hopefully it won't be long for you though. I am going to be on a long protocol as well...I think  

What clinic are you at? x


----------



## Carley

Zoe im at CRM London, maybe we could be cycle buddies if my clinic hurrys up   


Have u been told when u will be having first scan?!



Carley XxX


----------



## angel_83

Yes that would be good if we could be - no, they haven't said about a scan yet. I'm hoping to hear from them by the end of the week if not I'll keep chasing  

I hope you hear from them soon and things get moving - PM me anytime if you want and I will keep you posted on my progression as well  

xx


----------



## bluegirl1980

Hi Carly, 

The scan was done after I had finished the pill they told me to take, which I started taking once the other lady got her period.
Hope this helps.

Stacey x


----------



## Carley

Zoe will do    hope u hear from them soon!! Ive done nothing but chase my clinic god knows where i'd b if i didn't!!    I have just heard from my nurse and my recip has had her nurse planning this morn and she is just waiting on recip periods dates dunno y she hasn't got these already if shes done the nurse planning but will wait and see!!



Stacey nurse just emailed me saying i will either take prostap injection on 21st day of my cycle which will be 18th of this month    or will be delayed until my next cycle she will let me know wen she has recips dates, im assuming this depends on where recip is in her cycle   
Stacey i just read ur info and i see u had a loss(chem preg) im so sorry to hear this   


Carley XxX


----------



## bluegirl1980

That good news then, fingers crossed its this cycle  . I was on the short protocol, so think do things a bit different.

Thank u, was a really hard time, but at least it showed my body wanted to get pregnant, we are going to try again in June and have our review appt on 27th April.

Stacey x


----------



## suzy2509

Hi ev1 looks like loads has been going on, loads of new ladies!  

Well i have started bleed a few days ago so if next bleed on time just over 3 weeks i will be able to start med again, can't wait!4
Feeling alot more positive as it gets closer.

To all the ladies just starting out, it does seem slow to start but then it just flys by just be patient  

Hope ev1 is good


----------



## suzy2509

Carley - if i remember rightly i had a scan when i first started out and they took blood etc.. then the next was the baseline scan when i started to take the Gonal F injections. Then you have another 2 scan within about a week after before egg collection.
I do still have my plan if you need any more info, but your plan may work different at another clinic.


----------



## Carley

Suzy thanks so much for ur help i also had the scan at the start wen i had bloods and stuff done!!
Ive been told i may start prostap jab on 18th of this month (21st day of my cycle) they are just waiting to hear back from reip with her last period date!
So maybe they meant my baseline scan if thats after prostap but before stimms   


I guess they will be in touch soon enough then i will know im just a bit confused    as first i was told they would send all med out to me then i was told i need a scan after tx has started and i can pick up meds then and they can show me how to do jabs but surely i will need to know that before i do prostap or is that something they give?! Oh im all over the place at the mo   
I also thought i would need to take the pill for a while is the prostap instead of the pill do u know?!


Carley XxX


----------



## suzy2509

HI Carley i am not sure what the prostap is, i started the pill then was told to start Suprefact (buserelin) injection then went for a baseline scan and suprefact dose was reduced and i also started the gonal f injections aswell.
I had all my meds delivered but during the previous visits i was shown how to administer them and told if not sure when i started i could ring and they would go through it over the phone with me, but they are straight forward really.

I know its is alot to take in but all will come clear!


----------



## Carley

Thanx for ur help Suzy hopefully i will know whats goin on by the end of the wk!!   


Carley XxX


----------



## sammy75

wow, you have been chatty today lol, hi to you all today, was wondering if anyone knew how katena is she hasn't posted since she was having et. if your looking in katena hope you are doing ok.

carley, my scan will be the baseline scan as i stop the pill on the 15th so hopefully i will then have a bleed a couple of days later and as long as everything ok with scan should start stimming that day as only on short protocol.


----------



## Carley

Sammy gd luck for ur scan hopefully i won't be too far behind u   


Carley XxX


----------



## katena

hey one and all!

Sorry i went awol a little - special thanks to sammy and nic for checking in on me   

And im sorry this is gonna be such a 'me' post - but i need a place to offload!

I can honestly say that taking the drugs has been the easiest part of this tx for me... right up to 2 days before EC when i started to feel discomfort. After EC i have felt pretty awful... with 25 eggs they obviously poked around alot to suck them out and i'm still feeling the pain now!! The drugs they gave me (cabergoline) to prevent ohss has made me tired, nauseus and lost my appitite for food and drink. Which - is hard when they tell you to drink 2.5-3L of water a day and eat a high protein diet. Also having to count in/out liquids (so peeing into a jug!) which i have to do for the next 12 days or so.

At ET they explained more about my risks of ohss and said if i had 2 embies put back in they its against medical advice.. not just the silly hfea thing. So... ive had 1 grade 1 9 cell emby put back in. Which was a trauma due to my cervical canal not being straight! Even more people poking around and losing of your dignity at ET i tell you!

On ET day i wanted to feel 'right'.. i didnt wanna ache and feel grotty. Its such an important day i wanted it to be perfect... but it wasn't  

We decided to freeze our 2 other embies... (both grade 1 and are 8/7 cells) I dont think i could face everything that comes after EC again. And im sorry if your due to have EC soon and im ranting on about how horrible it has been... its different for everyone.

But.. on a happier note... i am now PUPO... with little '9' (as ive decided i'm gonna call it)hopefully going to stick inside me!!!    test day is april 18th.

Love to all

xxx
karen


----------



## sammy75

katena, sorry to hear that you have had a bad time of it and really hope you feel better soon, and congrats on being pupo and   you won't need to go through it again unless for a sibling in the future. 

hi to everyone else, hope everything going ok with you all.


----------



## kedmo1

Hey Karen, really sorry to hear you are still feeling rough after it all but congratulatatuon on being PUPO. Sounds like ET was a bit traumatic, its funny how care clinics are so different as mine did the mock ET at down reg stage?  Fingers crossed you never have to do it again and your little '9' gets stuck right in.
Nothing wrong with letting off some steam on here, that's what its for. I'm more emotional now than I ever was on the drugs. Hope the 2ww flys by.
Kerry x


----------



## suzy2509

Hi Katena sorry to hear you have had a rough time of it, hopefully all worth it in the end eh!
Hope you start to feel better soon.


----------



## nichub

hey karen, i'm just echoing what the girls have said really, i was really uncomfortable after my ec and couldn't drive and barely walk afterward but everyones so different so you never know what your going to be like, fingers crossed this is it now! 

I'm back at work today, af has shown up today, 1st one since tx so i really don't want to go back to work on nights tonight!! Thats my little moan out the way! Hope everyone is ok

Nic
Xx


----------



## kedmo1

It's wierd how it affects people differently, I was sore on EC day but not too bad, the next day I was fine, up and about and went out for meal. Back to work straight after weekend. I wonder if its the person collecting them that makes a difference or how much they have to collect, or whether the amount of time you are under for.  Mmmmmmmmm


----------



## suzy2509

I know Kedmo i was thinking the same, i was fine after the ec aswell, didn't really have any pain at all.


----------



## toria77

I too had minimal pain after EC. I actually went to work the day after, it was only the morning though. Still had to get up every morning to take twins to school!!!!

Tor x


----------



## Carley

Hey Katena so sorry to hear about your experience and i hope your soon feeling much better fingers crossed for ur little '9'   


Gd luck to all u other ladies on your 2ww   


Carley Xxx


----------



## katena

hey,

thanks everyone.. for listening to my moans and sending all the positivity. 

I wonder if the pain i felt after EC was due to the 25 follies? I mean... they must have to poke around lots more to get them all... they the follies re-fill and i had to deal with all the bloated/discomfort of that and 25 follies all at 17mm or more is enough to bloat!    

i am feeling much better now.. on the mend at last! And.. unfortunatley back to work on Monday.

Suzy, Kerry, NIc - have any of you though of contacting your clinic to find out if your recip has had a bfp/bfn?

k


----------



## suzy2509

Yes katena i am going to contact clinic to see if my lady had a bfp or not and also want to ask what the quality of the egg was


----------



## nichub

i did contact them to find out what my egg quality was like but i don't want to know just yet about whether she got her bfp, karen i only got 6 eggs and had horrible pain but had alot of empty follicles that they had to flush but its funny that we both had alot of pain and are under the same clinic?! 

Nic
Xx


----------



## odineen

Hi all!

So i called care today and all bloods are back! Only one that might be an issue is my amh which has now come back even lower than before at 7! However in our first consultation the doctor did say the our scan did contradict the amh! Has anyone else had anything similar? 

Oh and good luck all of you on your tww it's been so exciting following you! Home your bfp soon x

Orla x


----------



## Carley

Hey everyone


Hope your all well   


I've just found out i will be starting treatment on my next cycle next month   I will b taking prostap and 10 days of the pill, can't wait to start!!


Sorry for lack of personals it's so hard to keep up with everyone when im soo tired lol!!
Will make more effort tomo   


Carley XxX


----------



## suzy2509

Thats great news Carley


----------



## sammy75

Great news carley,

Hi to everyone else this morning.


----------



## katena

Hey,

Fab news Carley!! Lots of people starting soon i think!   

AFm - i just found out i gotta keep counting my pee till otd on april 18th - at least!!! Is it wrong that im already slacking and just guestimating?    I dont wanna carry a jug around with me.. im going to the beach 2mor... and then work on monday!!!! 

k


----------



## Carley

Katena that sounds awful that u still have to keep measuring pee    how inconvenient for u    I hope your feeling well tho and not going crazy on ur 2ww   


Hey to everyone else hope ur all well and enjoying this lovely weather   


Afm i found out today i will be starting tx on 2nd day of next period which will roughly be about 2 1/2 wks    i recieved prostap and the pill in the post today, i am to start prostap and 2nd day of period and 10 days of the pill also starting on the 2nd day then 2 wks from day i take prostap i am to have a scan im assuming this is the baseline scan right?!?


Not sure what the next step is am i right in thinking after that scan i am to start stimming?! i will be on long protocol!! So is prostap and pill dr'ing or is that just syncing me with recip?!    Sorry for all the question im trying to not question everything and stay calm but im finding it very difficult   


Carley XxX


----------



## sammy75

carley yes it sounds like you will be doing long protocol and you usually start stimming the same day as the baseline scan providing that you are fully down regged which means your womb lining should be thin. 

hi to everyone else today, what lovely weather we are lucky to be having but i'm so hoping that this isn't our summer as that is what seemed to happen last year so i'm enjoying it while it lasts and for some strange reason it has sort of put me in a very positive frame of mind regarding upcoming treatment so i just hope i can keep up the pma.

can't believe that after all the waiting i will finally start stimming in just over a week omg.


----------



## kedmo1

Great news you can start carley and Sammy. You both must be excited.

Katen I hope the 2ww isn't too bad this time and you have not started to go mad with the pee measuring. 

I have sorted out a free review consultation for start of may and hope to start again either may or June depending on what they say. Enjoyed a few beers in the sun over weekend which was lush. Got a lovely surprise on Saturday-a beautiful bouquet of flowers  from clinic thanking me for donating, also they forwarded on a thankyoy card from receipent, which was lovely.


----------



## Carley

Kedmo1 wow thats amazing i bet that brought a tear to ur eye!! Gd luck for forther treatment!! 


Sammy thats great news u can start stimming soon   


Hey to everyone else   


Carley XxX


----------



## katena

hey all,

Its been quiet on ehere... are we all out enjoying the sunshine!?

Kerry - that is sooooo lovely!! You must feel a nice glow inside from doing something good!! May/June will come round quicker than you know it. 

Sammy - wow! your stimms will be here quickly.. then its scans to count the follies and then Ec! its like a little roller coaster thats starting to speed up now!! how exciting!!

Carley - your right. Usually stimms starts once yours (and recipients) down regging has been confirmed 

Afm - alls well... still on pee counting duty. Im just wanting to do a hpt now though. Its my 30th on friday and i keep convincing myself in/out of taking one then! Im having a house party on sat which will be fun - not!! 30 drunk people and a sober me!! If its then a BFN ill be doubly gutted!!!

friday is too early to tell... isn;t it?!   

k


----------



## kedmo1

Id have a go on friday morning if I was you, defo first thing on sat.


----------



## nichub

hey everyone, karen i bet your getting excited now, hope you have a lovely party this weekend 

Kerry thats so lovely it would have made me cry!

Carley i'm glad your getting started

Afm- i've just rang the clinic to advise them that i've had my period and they are sorting my next cycle to start on day 1 of next cycle so in a few weeks i.ll be back on the rollercoaster again!

Nic
Xx


----------



## suzy2509

Nic - thats great feel good getting that bit closer doesn't it! 

Katena - Hope you have a good birthday, and wish you all the luck for a BFP  

Kedmo - what a lovely thing for the clinic to do  

Sammy & Carley - good luck on starting your treatment  

Not much changed with me just waiting for next period and then can start again, only another couple of weeks can't wait!


----------



## sammy75

kedmo, that was really nice of your clinic and recipient to do that  , i bet it made you feel proud of yourself and so you should be.

nic, glad to hear you will be starting again soon,

katena, you should have a true reading if you use a first response as they are supposed to detect hcg from up to 6 days before so you should def get an accurate reading if you do one on fri or sat so good luck.

hi to everyone else today, i am starting to panic a bit now coz me and my recipient both have to stop taking the pill on fri and then hopefully af sholud arrive before mon ready for baseline on tues so i'm thinking that if mine arrives as it should what if the recipient's doesn't then will i have to wait to start stimming coz the nurse told me i have to start both injections within day 1-3 of af or i'll have to wait until next month so this is why i'm now panicking.


----------



## sammy75

Hi to everyone and hope everything is ok.


----------



## katena

Hey all,

Its been quite on here!!

Well - its my 30th b'day 2mor and ive decided not to do a hpt - i think! If its negative it will only ruin my birthday and party.

So - waiting til monday to test... or sunday?!   

Hows everyone?


----------



## nichub

good thinking karen, you will get a more accurate test if you leave it a bit longer anyway wont you

have a lovely time

nic
xx


----------



## sammy75

katena,   that you get a   outcome and will be checking everyday incase you cave in lol.

nic, how much longer before you can start again?

it has gone quiet thought i was on my own for a while there.


----------



## suzy2509

Happy birthday for tomorrow Katena, hope you have a great day.

Think its a good idea to wait and hope you get a BFP       
I will be thinking of you!

Hope everybody else is doing ok


----------



## katena

I think i jinxed myself writing that last post!!!

TMI Warning here!!!!

I went to the loo and saw a little brown ish blood. Nothing much, just enough to tint the toilet paper. Its gone a little pinker now though but still not much.

Ive called Care - i know they will just say monitor it and wait til monday but i just have this crazy gut feeling that this is it - cycle over.

Needless to say im feeling very blue - and i think im gonna monitor the bleeding and possibly do a test 2mor morning (just cos its the 1st flow so strongest pee!)


----------



## sammy75

katena, i so hope it is just the old implantation bleed so i will still be praying that you get a positive outcome.


----------



## suzy2509

Keep positive katena


----------



## nichub

yeah keep positive karen, i.ll be checking on here for updates,

Hi sammy i'm just waiting for af then can get started again

Nic
Xx


----------



## kedmo1

Hope its not over for you Karen, I really do. Enjoy your birthday and test on Sunday. X


----------



## odineen

Hi Karen,

Happy Birthday for tomorrow, and hoping that you get the bfp and it's not the end of this cycle! I'll be keeping an eye out just incase you test!!!!!

Orla


----------



## sammy75

congrats on your 30th katena.

hi to everyone else today.


----------



## katena

hey ladies,

Thanks for the b'day wishes!!

So - the spotting has continued so we did a test this morning. It was BFN.    I know that its a little early... with otd being monday. But i doubt it'l change. Care also sent me a pic of our little '9' emby which came in the post today... it just feels like things are over.

I know we have 2 in the freezer but i just feel so crappy and low. 5 iui's and 1 ivf all bfn= hard emotional work!!

love to all

k


----------



## suzy2509

I am so sorry to hear that Katena  

Its not the end of your journey yet though keep strong it will happen for you, try and enjoy your party, thinking of you xx


----------



## sammy75

katena, hope you find the strength to have another go and i'm sure you will get your bfp, take care of yourself and dh.


----------



## nichub

sorry to hear that karen, i hope you have a fantastic birthday party despite this,  
Keep your chin up 
Nic
Xxx


----------



## odineen

Hi Karen

So to hear about you test! Lets hope it was just too early!!!!!! Enjoy your party and make sure your DW spoils you!!!!

Orla


----------



## lmb15

Karen - i hope it's just too early. Have a fab birthday and party and best of luck for otd.   
Laura x


----------



## kezzababes

Hi girls- is this thread just for donors or recipients too? 

After 5 fresh and 1 FET, we are thinking of using an egg donor but don't know where to start. My DH wants to stay in the UK for it and we've been at the Lister for the last 3 cycles. So maybe we'll start there. Their wait list is 9-12 months- is that normal?


----------



## sammy75

Hi kezza, this thread is for recipients aswell and welcome, re waiting times I can't help there but I am sure someone will answer you soon.


----------



## nichub

hi kezza i think all clinics will vary with their waiting times to be honest, i think there is some sort of wait for all recipients though, i know when i was matched with my lady with me donating i was matched within a week because there is a bit of shortage of donor, which is why there is a bit of a wait
I hope it comes round really quickly for you

Nic
Xx


----------



## Carley

Hey to everyone i hope ur all well   ive been away for a few days so just catching up!ing clinics

Katena i hope ur holding up and fingers crossed for ur otd im hoping ur test the other day was too early   

Kezzababes i was thinking of changing clinics (as a donor) and called around a few other places i called herts and essex and they told me their waiting lists for recips is a lot shorted than most clinics as they deal with egg share on a regular basis and more than others if i remember rightly they sed their waitining list for recips was approx 6 months but dont quote me on that but it was def no more than 9 months and i only spoke to them a few wks ago so it was very recent!!
Wishing u lots of luck   

Carley xXx


----------



## kezzababes

Thanks girls. xx


----------



## sammy75

Hi girls, do I have to have a bleed before baseline scan coz I got mine tues and I'm still waiting for af to arrive. I took the last pill on fri so thought af would be here today.


----------



## suzy2509

Hi Sammy, if i remember rightly i had a bleed for a few days just before baseline scan, but i know they didnt say i would bleed on a specific day it was roughly within a week of taking the suprefact/brueslin injections, so maybe it can differ between people.
If your worried just keep calm and give them a call inthe morning and i am sure everything is fine.


----------



## sammy75

thanks suzy, i'll give them a ring and see what they say.


----------



## katena

hey,

sammy - that af never shows up when you want it to and turns up when we dont!!! Have you rang and asked yet? Im sure all is fine though!

Hi to everyone else too!!!

AFM - well today is otd and another bfn, As my af hasn't started full flow the clinic told me to keep on with the pressaries and test again on weds! They just need 2 tests to tell me to stop with the TX i guess. Ive not had a nice weekend really - and to kick the boot in everyone keeps on asking how my b'day was! My honest answer is that i wish to delete that day from my memory as it was filled with tears, emptiness and lonliness! 

But - as weve had a bit of time to deal with our bfn - well since fri - im not feeing too bad today. I could easily sit in a dark room and cry but what would that achieve?! So - i have vowed to try and keep positive and look forward to having FET! (our last go before going to adoption!)

love to all

k


----------



## toria77

Aww Katena, so sorry for you.    

Tor x


----------



## sammy75

katena, really sorry it didn't work for you and i hope you and dp help each other through somehow.

hi to everyone else,

afm, i haven't rung clinic yet but i will do in a bit to see what they say but i'm pretty sure i won't be able to start stimming until i have a bleed as the nurse said i had to start both injections on day 1-3 of af so we'll see.


----------



## Carley

Hey Sammy this is something i will b asking my clinic also, im due to take prostap jab on 2nd day of my cycle and 10 days worth of pill they sed i will need to book a scan 14 days from day i take prostap so im assuming i will have a bleed just before baseline scan!!
Let us know what ur clinic says!!!

Katena so sorry to hear about ur bfn!!   

Hope everyone else is well!!   

Carley XxX


----------



## nichub

sorry to hear that karen, im glad your feeling a bit more po9sitive though now chuck, how long do you have to wait before FET is it 2 periods?

nic
xx


----------



## sammy75

hi to everyone today, well still no af so cancelled baseline and i have to ring when af arrives if not by thursday then i still have to go coz the clinic will be shut for 4 days over easter.


----------



## katena

hey,

Nic - were not sure! I have to do another hpt 2mor just to be doubley sure its bfn - which it is as i now have the mother of all AFs!!! 

Sammy - sorry to hear yur scan has been postponed. that dreaded af will show up - just in its own sweet time!!!

hi to all!!

K


----------



## sammy75

hi everybody just a quick update, af showed up in the end so rebooked baseline for tomorrow at 10.45am hopefully i will get there in the end.


----------



## katena

sammy - yeyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

keep up informed


----------



## nichub

great stuff sammy, karen hope your af isn't causing you too much discomfort

Nic
Xx


----------



## nichub

ive just got in from work and recieved my protocol for my next cycle hooray!!! they are starting me on 5 vials of menepur instead of 2 this time,

karen, on the consent forms it still says about having 2 embryos replaced you know! i thought they would have changed it!

nic
xx


----------



## toria77

That's great news Nic, not long now. x


----------



## nichub

i know i cant wait to get going again, my af will probably be really late now!!!!

nic
xx


----------



## sammy75

Congrats nic.


----------



## katena

Hey,

Nic thats great news! Lets hope they dont over stimulate you though...all those measures to keep ohss at bay are awful!!! It all start SOON!!!!!!

I wonder if they will change theyre documents?! It seems it was a HFEA lead policy - maybe just guidance!

Care have just called.... my review appt is May 4th at 11.30! Next week!! Better sooner than later as hes booked out til June!!

k


----------



## suzy2509

Thats great Nic won't be long now!

I am due my AF next week (if it turns up on time!!) then have to contact clinic then to get plan started.

So we start another journey, can't wait


----------



## sammy75

katena, glad you don't have to wait long for appt.

suzy, i hope you don't have to wait to much longer before you can start again.

hi to everyone else and hope you all ok.

i had my baseline this morning all was fine so i'll be starting the injections tonight and will be on 300iu of menopur so i'll be making sure i eat plenty of protein and drinking plenty of water.


----------



## nichub

karen i'm glad you don't have to wait long

Congrats sammy glad you can stimming,

I've just spoke to the clinic and they said they are happy for me to start on day 21 of this cycle which is on tuesday so its much sooner than i expected, not that i'm complaining at all, just need to get my drugs quickly!

Nic
Xx


----------



## suzy2509

Sammy - great news everything falling into place now, good luck  

Katena - good you dont have to wait to long 

Nic - thats great news bet your pleased, will you start on meds then on day 21? just wondering why clinics are different, i was told i will start pill again on day 2 of AF and they will draw up another plan for me just like last time really!


----------



## Carley

Nic thats great news i bet u can't wait   

Sammy so pleased scan was all ok and u can't get goin now fingers crossed for u sweet   

Katena wow that was quick hope all goes ok for u   

Suzy im also due af next wk (monday) and ive been told to do prostap jab and 10 days of pill starting on day 2 of cycle i guess every clinic differs altho im not sure y!!   

Hi to everyone else hope ur all enjoying the sunshine!!

Carley XxX


----------



## sammy75

Hi to everyone, hope you all ok, afm I am struggling mixing the menopur I am ending up with less liguid.


----------



## nichub

sammy you always loose a tiny bit when mixing any drug and the more vials you on the more you loose, i lost about 0.3 mls and i have to mix drugs on a daily basis with my job so don't worry there will be enough of the drug there

Nic
Xx


----------



## nvb

Hi ladies...sorry to threadcrash but I just need to ask you a question...
Firstly I would like to say a huge thank you....without ladies like you there are some of us who wouldn't be in a position to have the possibility of having a child  
I did a DE cycle last year and we were given 8 mature eggs from our lovely donor. Sadly only 1 fertilised with ICSI and we have never really been given an explaination. When we have had ICSI with my own rubbish eggs they have all fertilised...but never gave me a BFP. Our donor cycle did give us a BFP but I then suffered a MMC which was discovered at our 2nd scan  When we spoke to the Embryologist he was rather haughty with us and said that the donor had had 'excellent' fertilisation rates with her share of her eggs but couldn't give us any other info due to anonymity laws. He said that he had had problems with my DP's sperm (it's from a TESE op so frozen) but no other embryologist has ever had problems with it (our first few cycles were at another clinic so the donor cycle was the first time at our new clinic) 
So.....we are at a crossroads as we are due to be matched again for another DE cycle and we are in a quandry as to whether we use donor sperm this time as well  incase the sperm was the problem. 
The possibilites are that we had a cack handed embryologist (we don't know whether it was the same embryologist who fertilised both lots of eggs) [email protected] sperm or that the donor maybe suffered from PCOS and so her eggs were not great. 
Please, please don't think I'm trying to point the finger of blame at anyone....we are just looking for answers to help move on to our next step.
Thank you xxx


----------



## sammy75

nvb, really sorry to hear of your loss and i'm sorry this is my first go at ivf so i can't really give you any answers but i'm sure someone might be able to help you and will reply soon, i just want to wish you all the luck for your next cycle and    that you go on to have a healthy baby.


----------



## sammy75

happy easter to everybody.


----------



## hoping :)

Hi all, I havent posted for a while, hope u are all well... Finally had the courage to post my Egg Donation forms and my blood results from my GP... So just a waiting game now  Dont really want to go again til Oct... As Booked a lil hol for me n db, so need to save the money up too... Just felt we needed some us time, before jumping back on the crazy train of tx. x x


----------



## hoping :)

nvb- hello, So sorry for what u are going thru. My 1st tx was NHS so I didnt egg share... I was text book all the way thru, until fertilisation... we had 3 embies left on d3, 1 of which was poor  and the other 2 very slow possibly even stopped growing. All my tests came back fine (before tx) and we have MF issues, we are now going for IMSI where they assess the sperm before ICSI (I thought this was done already  ) obviously not!!! Just a thought, as they usually do ICSI if there is a factor with the male, If there was no male factor they would just do IVF...
So maybe IMSI is something for you to look at?  x x


----------



## hoping :)

Nic- Aw hun its lovely to read u are starting again soon woooooooooooooooo hoooooooooooooooo  x x

Kat-    I am so sorry to read of ur result    x x

Sammy- yipeeee to starting stimms!!! I dont know when OHSS can kick in, but all thru out stimms, ec, and et I downed loads of water!!! As much as I could just incase!!! They said I was high risk, and I didnt get it- so that is something I will stick too in the future!! x x


----------



## sammy75

Hoping, I have been drinking between 4 to 5 ltrs water and 2 pints of milk a day coz I heard that ohss is horrible and the nurses also told me I was high risk so I hope I don't get it.


----------



## nichub

happy easter to everyone, thanks hoping can't wait until wednesday to start again

Nic
Xx


----------



## Carley

Nvb sorry i can't help i will be starting my treatment next wk but it is my first go so is all new to me, hope you get ur answers and wishing u all the luck!   

Hoping gd luck on journey it's all so exciting but very nerve wracking also eh?!   

Sammy happy easter hope your having a lovely day   

Nic what exactly are u starting on weds?! Do u dr?! Im due to start dr'ing on tues as long as i get my period tomo ( knowing my luck it wont show lol) i will be on long protocol!! Would be nice to have someone to share this with as it's my first go and im very excited but also very anxious   

Hello and happy easter to everyone else   

Carley XxX


----------



## suzy2509

Carley same here i am due AF on wednesday (if its on time!!) then start pill again while they organise dates and meds. Although not sharing this time, its just for me as donated all my eggs on last cycle.
I found it really helpful and a comfort talking to all the girls on here through my last cycle and sure you will too, looks like a few of us are going to be cycling together again.

Sammy - good luck with everything  

Nic - here we go again good luck  

Happy easter everyone


----------



## Carley

Suzy i will def chat to all u girls on here this site has been a god send   gd luck for next wk and i hope af arrives on time   
I am due to take prostap jab on tues and 10 days of pill then baseline scan 2 wks from day i take prosatp!!

Carley xXx


----------



## nichub

hey carley, i start down regging on wednesday hun, the protocol i'm on i have to jab for a couple of weeks which hopefully will induce a bleed prior to stimming, so we will prob be cycling at the same time i think!  

Suzy when will you start again then?

Nic
Xx


----------



## sammy75

Hi to everyone, hope you all had a good bank holiday and good luck with upcoming appts, and cycles.


----------



## hoping :)

Sammy Oh good hun, I think u should keep it at bay  n just take it easy after EC  x x 

Nic- Wow wednesday  ru on long/short pc? x x 

Carley- yeh it took me bout a month of havin the forms here to send-ideally I want to actually start in Oct n  where r u upto hun? x x 

Hope u all had a fab weekend  ive been working but got next sun n mon off woo  x x


----------



## nichub

i'm on the long protocol hoping
Hope you are well

Nic
Xx


----------



## katena

hey ladies,

Sounds like a few will be starting tx again!! yey!! Lets hope this brings some BFPS!!!!

Sammy - 3 litre of fluid (including milk) is what they reconmended to me plus a diet high in easily digestable protein. So milk, chicken, eggs, fish. I was at very high risk of ohss with 25 follies and thankfully i didn't get it!

Good luck to you all - we've just gotta wait for our review consultation next Weds to find out what happens now!

k


----------



## Carley

Katena gd luck for next wk  

Hello to everyone else!

Afm af was due early yest and was due to start dr'ing today but it hasnt shown up as of yet so thats another day gone as have to count day one as bleed before 3 pm ggrrrr starting to feel really low. . . . Once again my body is letting me down. . .   sorry for the rant hope everyone else is well!!

Carley xXx


----------



## angel_83

Hi all,

Just a quicky....I've been matched with a recipient!!!


----------



## odineen

Hi all,

By the sounds of it a lot of you are about to start again so fingers crossed for you and I can't wait to follow your up dates!

afm - Counselling went well today. Spoke to the donor nurse afterwards and she said that they can now start matching us a sperm donor and eggs recipient! She said not to book any holidays for the next 2 months so I'm guessing that its all going to start soon!

Does anyone have any experience with Care Manchester to give us an idea of time scales?

Soooo excited now!

Orla

Match maker, Match maker make me a Match!!!! lol


----------



## Carley

Angel thats brilliant news  

Odineen pleased to hear u r getting closer. . . Sorry cant help u with experiences with ur clinic!!

Carley xXx


----------



## sammy75

katena, nice to hear from you and hope appt goes well next week.

nic, good luck for starting injections tomorow.

carley, hope af turns up soon just remember the same happened to me but it was only a days delay.

odineen, good luck for getting matched and i hope you don't have to wait too long.

angel, congrats on having a donor and good luck for when you satrt your cycle.

hi to everyone else today.

afm, i have my scan in the morning to see how i'm responding to the drugs so i'm   i have some follies there.


----------



## hoping :)

Carley- Typical when u want af she doesnt show!!! x x

Nic- Im ok thanks hun x x

angel- woo to being matched x x

odieen- oh it doesnt sound like its going to be long for you x x

sammy- good luck tmr hun  x x


----------



## nichub

hi orla, i'm at care manchester, i didn't wait long at all, i think a couple of weeks thats all, so you should be starting very soon!

Nic
Xx


----------



## odineen

Thanks Nic!!!!!!!!


----------



## LizzySA

Hi girls,

May I please thread crash.... 

I have just completed my first IVF cycle at Herts & Essex.  Unfortunatley it ended in a BFN today!

Anyway, am going to get straight back onto the proverbial band waggon and be an egg donor.  DH and I are both unexplained and I had 15 mature eggs retrieved and 9 fertilised naturally.

Anyone else been a donor at Herts & Essex.  How have you found the cycle?  Do they put us on more drugs?
I had mild OHSS after EC, so not keen to repeat  .

Have a lovely evening!


----------



## nichub

welcome lizzy, i'm not having treatment at your clinic but all the girls on here are great to feel free to ask questions etc, good luck with your treatment

Nic
Xx


----------



## Carley

Lizzy im not ur clinic but just wanted to say welcome and gd luck with ur next treatment  

Carley xXx


----------



## odineen

Quick update..... Just been matched with sperm! How quick was that!!!!!!

Sorry Liz I'm with a different clinic hope everything goes well for you x

Orla


----------



## katena

Hi orla,

I'm with Care too! They move reallly quickly sometimes! Now youve been matched they will send you a letter in the post with the donors details on (height, eye colour etc) and you will have to sign and return it.

I am sure they'l be looking for a recipient for you too... and that will move along quickly as well.

What may take just a little time is timing the start - getting cycles in sync. But when i say a little time - were talking a couple of weeks - not much.

I have LOVED Care... they have been amazing with me, my DP and throughout my tx.

good luck!

karen


----------



## odineen

I have to say care have been lovely with us! really didn't think they would be that quick! Helen took details of my last cycle I suppose to give them a heads up on timescales! We're sort of hoping to be starring end of June if not sooner, if all goes well!


----------



## Bluebell77

Hello all,

I have just had a failed FET. We are now hoping to be accepted for Egg Share at Lister. Can I ask if anyone else has any experience of egg share at Lister? Also what do you actually pay? 
I ve been quoted 1350 but is that everything or are there any hidden extras? 

Looking forward to getting to know you all

Bluebell xx


----------



## sammy75

welcome to all the newbies, sorry i can't help with your questions regarding clinics but just wanted to wish you good luck with your treatment journey's.

hi to everyone else today.

afm, scan went well i have 10 follies on the right and 6 follies on the left but the nurse said my left ovary is high and they might not be able to reach it at ec so i'm a little bit disaapointed about that but who knows they may surprise and manage to get some from there.


----------



## suzy2509

Hi eveyone i haven't been on for a few days, for some reason not been getting the email updates through!

Anyway my af is due today but nothing yet!! tying not to think about it but can't help it!!  
I just can't wait to get my af so i can contact clinic and feel better that i am getting started again.

Hope everyone else is ok
And hi to the newbies


----------



## Carley

Orla brilliant news bout the sperm  match. . . Not long now  

Bluebell sorry to hear about ur FET im not with Lister so can't hdlp there but im with CRM London and the only thing u pay is the hfea fee no hidden charges at all!!

Sammy fingers crossed they can reach it at ec  

Suzy i totally understand how ur feeling my af was due on monday and it only just arrived this arvo so i can start my prostap jab and pill tomo. . . Fingers crossed u get urs soon sweet!!  

Afm. . . Af finally arrived 2 days late so i take prostap jab and the pill tomo. . . 10 Days of pill then i have a baseline scan booked for 10:30am on the 11th may. . . Getting very excited now  

Hello to anyone ive missed

Carley xXx


----------



## suzy2509

Thanks Carley glad yours finally turned up! it's just awful waiting isn't it  

Hopefully won't be long


----------



## Carley

Suzy it is so frustrating but fingers crossed urs will turn up very soon!!  

Carley xXx


----------



## odineen

Bluebell sorry I can't help you as I'm with another clinic.

Sammy it might be a different story when they get in there so fingers crossed!

Suzzy hope af comes soon!

Hi to everyone else!

Afm so the clinic called again and have been matched to a recipient start dr 9th may and should start stimming start of June ec mid June! I just can't belive it!!!

Orla


----------



## Carley

Orla woo hoo thats fantastic news. . . Soooo fast  

Carley xXx


----------



## nichub

orla i said they were fast didnt i!!

sammy hope they manage to get to that other ovary, whens you ec??

well im back on the rollercoaster again with all you lovely ladies, first jab today, i just hope i down reg properly this time and dont need the drugs to induce a bleed!!!

nic
xx


----------



## sammy75

nic, hope this cycle goes smoothly for you, and the nurse told me ec will be either tues or wed will know exact time and day on fri.


----------



## suzy2509

Nic - good luck with the new cycle, i am sure things will go smoothly  
Hopefully joining you soon!!

Sammy - hope you get loads of lovely eggs good luck    

Orla - congrats i bet your pleased, things move quickly now don't they!


----------



## hoping :)

orla- OMG how quick? fab news hun x x

Carley- Ooo not long then hun x x

Hi to the newbies, and good luck  x x


----------



## hoping :)

Hi ladies, Just want to pick ur brains if poss? esp those at CARE... As you know Ive sent the form off, so waiting to hear... when I do hear, I presume Ill have an appt? If so how much does this cost? and when do I need to pay for the rest of tx? Just working out when We can afford to start...  x x


----------



## nichub

hoping, you should get consultation about 2-3 weeks after, initially you just pay the consultation fee which is around £300 i think but i cant quite remember! and includes bloods etc,  then you pay the remainder of your fee before you get your drugs delivered which will depend on how long it takes to get your cycle started 

nic
xx


----------



## katena

Hey,
orla thats amazing!!! 

Nic - good luck for your very own cycle!!

Suzy/Carley - good luck too.

Sammy - the nurse who scanned you isn't a consultant is she? How does she know exactly that your ovary maybe too high? Don't discount them yet!!! And good luck xxx   

Hoping - you don't have to pay for the consultation - least i didn't - but i chose to have all my bloods done at the same time so that cost £300. We didn't have to pay for the tx until they were ordering the drugs. Hope thats helps

Hope everyone enjoys this weekend!



karen


----------



## sammy75

Katena, yes it was the consultant who scanned me.


----------



## hoping :)

thanks kat and nic- Ive sent a load of blood results in with my paperwork... I asked my GP to do the 1s they said Id need in the email, except the chylamida 1- so will prob need that repeating for their records  x x


----------



## katena

Sammy -    was trying to think of positives... but still they might be able to reach! or it could move slightly?! Who knows!

Hoping - you can get a chlamydia test from most GP's now and if not you can go to Palatine Contraception and sexual health service... they will do it. But you may have to ask to get the results by letter (they may charge you £25 quid i think for the letter)

k


----------



## suzy2509

Well stil no AF yet    But rang clinic today as they will be closed over the bank holiday to check what i should do when it does come!

she has told me to just start pill on day 2 and ring them on tuesday and they will get meds ordered and put a plan together.
she said i will be looking at 20th June for treatment week (egg collection) as its too late to start for this months treatment week.
so looking at about 3 weeks of pill then start suprefact injections, then start scans and gonal f around 7th/8th june.

does other people's clinic so the same as mine and have set treatment weeks?

So even though still a bit off i still feel better that i am getting closer!!


----------



## Carley

Suzy u know more than me all i know is i have baseline scan on 11th may i dont know wat stims i b on or anything bout any other dates lol. Pleased u feel a bit better hoping af comes soon for!!!

Has anyone had prostap jab and pill to dr?! I tokm jab and first pill today and feel like poo and so bloated but i didnt think dr makes u bloated. . . . Maybe its just my af making me feel like this!!

Hope u all have a lovely long wknd!!

Carley xXx


----------



## suzy2509

Carley i think clinic's must work differently as i never took the Prostap that you all mention. Unless it is just the same as the suprefact!
The meds i mentioned before and rough plan is just how it worked last time, so think it will be the same.


----------



## nichub

i hope af shows up for you soon suzy

Nic
Xx


----------



## suzy2509

Well AF decided to show up at early hours this morning, and boy don't i know it having some bad pains!!
But at least it arrived eventually so start the pill tomorrow!

Hope everyone has a good day watching royal wedding!!


----------



## odineen

Suzzy that's fab news I'm starting injections day 21 which is the 9th so we might be stimming close together! Starting to get exciting!!!!

Orla xx


----------



## suzy2509

Thanks Orla think there is alot of girls all cycling together this time, its a comfort when you can talk to someone else going through it at same time!  Is this your first egg share?


----------



## odineen

Yeah my first time it's all happening a lot faster than we were expecting! Should be getting drugs this week have no idea what I'll be taking yet just know it's injections and my recp will be starting after me! Think my base line will be at then end of may! I'm sure I'll have loads of questions as I go!


----------



## sammy75

suzy, glad af turned up so you can get going.

odinnen, good luck for when you start.

katena, nic and everyone else, hi to all of you today and hope everything ok.

as for me, had second scan this morning and egg collection is definately going ahead for tues morning, so just 3 more days of injections.


----------



## nichub

i'm really pleased for you sammy, i hope all those follies are growing well.

Orla i may be at the clinic at the same time as you when your cycling, if you have any questions about the clinic etc feel free to ask,

I'm glad there are a few of us cycling together again. I have my down reg scan booked for the 10th of may, hopefully i.ll see af in the next 2 weeks!

Nic
Xx


----------



## hoping :)

suzy- woo for AF arriving x x

Sammy yipeeeeeeeeeeeeee for EC being on tuesday  x x

Kat- Thanks hun x x


----------



## sammy75

Can anyone tell me if it makes a difference if I do the trigger shot before the suprecur and menopur coz I have been doing the injections at 10pm every night but my trigger shot time is for 9.45pm.


----------



## Carley

Hello ladies hope u r all well and enjoying the long wknd   

I wonder if any of u can help. . .  have any of u done the prostap jab to DR? or if not how has DR'ing made any of u feel?!

Carley xXx


----------



## hoping :)

sammy- I got told to do my dr shot earlier than my trigger shot, I use to jab bout 9pm, but got told to dr at 6pm then my trigger at 10.30pm... x x


----------



## nichub

sammy i was told the same, to do my other drugs a couple of hours earlier that trigger

Carley, i'm not on same drugs as you but when i down regged previously i had awful headaches and just a few hot flushes, but this time i haven't had any headaches so far!

Nic


----------



## sammy75

hi to everyone, hope all is going ok with your cycles, and those of you still waiting good luck for when you start.

as for me, getting nervous about tommorrow but i'm hoping i will be posting on here tomorrow afternoon with good news regarding ec,   i have enough eggs in there to share.


----------



## nichub

i have my fingers crossed for you sammy

nic
xx


----------



## Carley

Gd luck Sammy i'll b thinking of you   

Nic i am going to contact my clinic in the morn as i feel so ill to the point ive had to go back to bed today and yesterday and burst into tears today cos i feel so poorly   

Hope everyone else is well   

Carley XxX


----------



## nichub

poor you carley!!

i must say my headaches were shocking the first time round and everyone is different so maybe this is just how it effects you (not what you want to hear im sure sorry!!) as soon as you start stimming you will feel better, its not for long hun

nic
xx


----------



## Carley

thanx Nic, i don't mind i just wanna know it's the drugs making me feel like this and not anything else as didn't think dr'ing gave u belly ache   

Carley XxX


----------



## hoping :)

sammy-  for tmr hun- Ill be thinking of u x x

Carley- oh hun, DR side effects are poop... I had the headaches, hot flushes, nightsweats, permanent PMT  and hunger!! it does get easier on stimms as nic said x x

nic- how u doing hun? whens ur next appt? x x


----------



## nichub

hi hoping, got my down reg scan on the 11th, how are you doing?

Carley it does give me a slightly upset stomach so may well be down regging causing it

Nic
Xx


----------



## Carley

Hoping yea i didn't mention the hunger lol  

Nic oohhhh we have scan on the same day   

Carley XxX


----------



## hoping :)

nic- ooo  for ur scan... u doing ok? Im just waiting to hear from Care... Im sure it wont b long eeeeeeeekkkkkkkk lol x x

carley- I had a 'bump' and was getting quite use to it  infact I wasnt sure how Id stretch much further lol x x


----------



## Carley

Hoping do u mean u had a bump from dr?! I am bloated and have put on 4lb but plenty of room to stretch as i have a 9 yr old son and never been able to get rid of the 'stretch' lol

Carley xXx


----------



## sammy75

just a quick update from me, ec went well ang i got 13 eggs so 7 for me and 6 for my recipient and the embryologist has decided to do icsi due to dh sperm not up to scratch so i will get a call tommorrow to see if any fertilize.

hope you all doing ok today and will try and have a little read back later.


----------



## suzy2509

Sammy thats great news so pleased for you, we are having the icsi also, fingers crossed for gret new tomorrow  

Carley hope your feeling better, i know i felt very bloated/swollen and a few headaches but nothing too bad, think people react different  

Hope everyone else is doing good


----------



## Carley

Sammy thats great news fingers crossed for them to fertilize  

Suzy im actually feeling worse called clinic thisvmorn nurse says it fairly normal to get all the symptoms im getting. . . In having to take pain killers twice a day and managed to get 20 mins sleep last nite.  . . I just hope it gets better soon!!
Hope everyone else is well!!

Carley xXx


----------



## lisa281

Hi Ladies 

I have a quick question , I am hopefully egg sharing and i have an appointment at cov crm tommorow but im unsure of what it is for as my first appointment was abit rushed  

At our first appointment the consultant looked at my notes , we had a very short chat about egg sharing and then myself and my partner were handed blood forms and that was it oh and they asked me to have a scan where they look inside through the vigina , but i was on my period so they said they will do next time. 

since this appointment i had blood test for fsh and full blood count etc and my partner has had two sperm analasis (sp?) .

So can anyone possible tell me what our appointment tommorow is to do as im confused .


----------



## Carley

Lisa this sounds very confusing im also egg sharing at CRM but in London!!
We went for our first appt to see the consultant and hear i had my scan and bloods done. . . Then our next appt was nurse planning and counselling appt after we'd been accepted!!
We had a bit of a wait inbetween appts as they found a cyst on my ovary so sent me away for 6 wks and wwn i went back it had gone so we carried on as normal!! Sorry i cant help anymore i hope this helps and maybe one if the other ladies on here can b of more help to u.
Gd luck and i hope u r more aware if whats goin on tomo. 

Carley xXx


----------



## hoping :)

carley- yep a bump from d/r  lol. x x 

sammy woo hoo fab news hun  for the call tmr x x 

I have recieved an appt for care, unfortunatly it is on a Tuesday, so I am going to have to request a different appt, but woo the ball has started rolling  x x


----------



## nichub

well done sammy i'm really pleased for you

Nic
Xx


----------



## Sam 1404

Hi Everyone

Well we started our 3rd Egg Share (recipient) cycle today!!

I have just spent the last our reading this incredibly supportive thread and wanted to join in.

Had scan today, my erratic cycle is a week late so had the prostap injection and started taking tablets to entice AF to appear, hopefully she comes in the next few days.

Our donor is going to have the short protocol due to previous history and so all being well EC will be around May 31st.

Both our previous donors had BFP's which is fantastic so hopefully it is our turn now.

Lots of luck to everyone here

Sam xx


----------



## odineen

Nic / Carley just a quick question what's the scan for that you have on the 11th is this the base line scan to start stimming?

Hi to every one else hope your all doing well!

Orla


----------



## Carley

Orla yes my scan on the 11th is a baseline scan to check everything is auiet before i can start stimms!!

Carley xXx


----------



## katena

helloooooooo

Orla - the base line scan checks that your d/r drugs are working, your womb lining is nice and thin and nothing is going on in there! (much like the menopause) 

Sammy - any news about how your lil eggiea are doing. hoping for some good news!

Sam - hello and welcome... good luck in your next tx.. lets hope its 3rd time lucky for you!

hi and good luck to all on tx!

AFM -  we just had our review appt with Mr Lowe - hes lovely!! He said he was really happy with how our cycle went... we were just unlucky that out little one didn't stick. he reconmended a medicated FET and if both embies survive the thraw then he suggested (yes HE suggested) we have them both put back. yey!!!! We wont start til July though (patience has never been my strong point) just to give my body a rest.

Love to all

karen


----------



## sammy75

Just a quick update as I'm in work but we got 5 embies and transfer fri.

Hi to all of u.


----------



## nichub

hi karen, thcup great news, whats the score with having 2 put back in will they still do it then? And how come they didn't do it last time?

Hi orla yes like carley said its just to check that your body is ready to start stimms, however i am sure i won't be because there is absolutely no sign of af, so they will probably induce a bleed again! 

Sammy great news on your embryo's!

I still haven't had any side effects from down regging really! Nothing like last time anyway!

Hope everyone is well!

Nic
Xx


----------



## odineen

Karen fantastic news about the 2et!!!!

Sammy fantastic news about the embies and good luck for Friday.

Thanks everyone for filling me in I'm sure it's not the last of the questions! 

Orla xx


----------



## Carley

Sammy thats great news about embies!!

Nic wat meds u on for d/r?! I took prostap jab last thurs and take last pill on saturday so does that mean that i SHOULD get af few days after stopping pill?! Sounds like a stupid question i know lol but im confused cos u sed u got no signs of af yet!!

Carley xXx


----------



## nichub

hi carley, im on buseralin jabs so im on different drugs to you so im not sure what happens when your taking the drugs that you are but i would imagine when you finish your pill you will get a bleed, with the drugs im using you usually have a bleed on your 2nd week ish! which makes your lining nice and thin prior to stimming

sorry im not much use 

nic
xx


----------



## Carley

Hey Nic no worries thanx for the info anyway!!
So im assuming when i get bleed and go for baseline scan if all ok i can then start stimms. . . Do i need to wait for bleed to finish before i can start stimms. . . Sorry for all the questions but im still learning lol.

Carley xXx


----------



## hoping :)

Hi Sam good luck for ur next tx x x 

Karen- thats fab news hun x x 

Nic- woo to no side effects- hope Im as lucky next time round x x


----------



## nichub

hoping- i can't believe how different i feel this time!

Carley, i can't remember to be honest, i think you can start stimming whilst still bleeding but i can't quite remember, sorry

Nic
Xx


----------



## hoping :)

Nic- Its fab for ya hun  x x

Carley Mt af was delayed by 1day, then it was over (just about as it dragged out alot longer than normal, altho It was lighter the whole time  ) Strange, anyway, my nurse said loads of ppl are still bleeding by the baseline, and If I was not to worry bout being scanned as they do it all the time- and not a cause to change the appt  x x


----------



## suzy2509

Sammy great news good luck for friday  

Karen - july will soon come round, i know what you mean though i am very inpatient too!!  

Carley - i was on different meds too like nic but if i remember correctly i stopped pill and had a bleed and baseline scan was a day or two after stopping bleed and started stimms on day of baseline scan as everything looked ok. I am sure it will all come clear to you, i know its confusing as there is that much to take in! I do still have my plan from last time if it any help but like i say you are on some different meds so may not be any help, but any questions i would be glad to help!  

Nic - glad your feeling good this time  

Hi to everyone else, nothing much changed with me just on pill until further notice, clinic are getting a plan to me soon hopefully so i have some definate dates and get meds ordered, she said it may work slightly different this time as i am not sharing so wait and see!!
Just can't wait


----------



## nichub

hopefully you will be cycling very soon suzy 

Nic
Xx


----------



## sammy75

hi to everyone today, hope you all doing ok with your cycles,
those still waiting to start i hope you don't have to wait too much longer,
i still can't believe how quick my cycle has gone after waiting 15mths to get going and i will finally be on the 2ww hopefully tomorow as long as my embies are doing ok, and i can't wait for all of you to get there to, so   that we all get good outcomes.


                                    to all of us.


----------



## suzy2509

Thanks nic i can't wait, anyway got my plan through from clinic today and i start suprefact/buseralin injections on 27th May then baseline scan on 7th June and ec & et week beginning 20th June. 
So still a few week till i get going but i feel better that i have some dates to work on! 

Sammy i know what you mean it seems to drag to start with then once tx starts it flys by doesn't it! Good luck for tomorrow 

Hi to everyone else aswell hope your all good


----------



## sammy75

suzy, glad to hear you got dates that's fab, atleast you have a plan to look forward to now coz it is horrible being stuck in the waiting limbo.


----------



## nichub

i'm glad you've got your dates suzy, is awful when you don't know whats happening,

Nic
Xx


----------



## lisa281

Hi Ladies 

I have been reading this thread plus others for what seems like for ever while i wait for my egg share decision to be made ( im giving ) .

I went for my appointment yesterday and we seen the consultant who said my partners sperm is good (phew) but my fsh test was low , so she suggest i had an internal scan for them to look at my overies (sp?) during the scan she said they looked great .

we went back into the consultant and she said they are happy for me to move onto next stage , we then had bloods done myself and my partner . and i have to go bk for  swabs in two weeks  also have another fsh ( which i am confused about y if i have been ok'd to next stage )  and consuliing (sp) while we wait for 6-8 weeks for test results to come bk . 

the nurse did say to me we have been excepted to egg share on what we have done so far so im assuming its a provisional exceptence atm.

i felt the appointment was very rushed  and i have come away abit confused and worried about next fsh test


----------



## Carley

Suzy thanx for the info and pleased u have got a date  

Sammy gd luck for ET  


Lisa i was also confused with my clinic to start with as they found a cyst at my first scan and told me to go away for 6 wks to c if it dissapeared but then wen i had another scan and was told (by a dif person at dif hospital) that it was very normal and most women have them at certain stages if their cycle, this info was faxed to my clinic and altho i was then accepted i was told that wen i went back for nurse planning i would need to have another scan!!
Maybe they just want to keep an eye on things. . . Im sure someone will correct me if im wrong but i think fsh levels can change slighly!!
If ur concerned contact ur clinic and ask for someone to explain y to u as i know from experience how much this can eat at u and u dont need to be stressing yourself out 

Hope everyone else is doin gd!!!

Carley xXx


----------



## lisa281

thanks carley 

guess im just scared as we are so close now to tx


----------



## Carley

Lisa i completely understand i actually made myself ill worrying about everything that i thought would stand in my way of starting tx and tbh i still worry now that something will go wrong or i wont produce enough eggs its just the way i am!
I emailed my nurse everyday with questions lol im sure i drove her crazy but thats what they r there for to answer ur questions!! 
Gd luck and dont b frightendd to speak up if ur not sure about something!!

Carley xXx


----------



## suzy2509

Hi lisa nice to see a new face! i know everything seems so rushed and so much to take in isn't there! your not on your own i think everyone feels like this. 
Sounds like everything is looking good for you and don't worry about them testing fsh again, i think every time i have gone into clinic there has been some test or bloods to do, they constantly monitor everything and i think fsh can change.
Things will probably move very quickly after the next few weeks it's surprising.

I know talking to the girls on this site should be a great help i know it has been for me  
Any questions i will help if i can!


----------



## nichub

hey lisa, your fsh can change depending on where you are up to in your cycle and can vary massively! As suzy says this site and this thread particularly have helped me more that i could have imagined, but don't worry too much, i'm sure you will be starting your treatment very soon

Nic
Xx


----------



## lisa281

thanks ladies 

i did think it can change from mnth to mnth  oh well it cant be that much of a problem if they have offered us to go ahead for counsilling (sp?) .


----------



## Carley

Sounds positive to me Lisa  

Carley xXx


----------



## lisa281

thanks ladies 

I think all the waiting is driving me   .


----------



## Carley

Hey ladies i wonder if i can pick your brains.  . . Sorry if it's tmi but i have had some CM today, i normally get quite a lot before during and after ovulating but since i have been d/ring ive had nothing until today. . . It's confused me slightly cos i thought i wouldnt get any whilst d/ring now im worrying that maybe the drugs aren't doin what they're suppose to b doin?! 

Carley xXx


----------



## hoping :)

sammy  for tmr hun ull b PUPO soon  x x

Carley- I had some too... cant remember exactly when in my cycle when having tx!  x x

Hi Lisa- I was going to say like nic, it can change  x x

Ive sent my consent forms  had bit of bad news from work, mayb getting my hours cut... I really hope not it would mean tx wouldnt be going ahead this year  wont find out til JUNE   x x


----------



## nichub

sorry to hear that hoping, keep your chin up

Nic
Xx


----------



## munchkin35

Hi everyone, 
                  can I join your thread and ask a quick question? I am hopefully donating my eggs (can only fit in one cycle due to my age - wish I had done it sooner), accepted end of last month and both saw the counsellor 2/3 weeks ago. Just wondered how long its takes to find a match?
Am very worried they cant find one - or worse no one wants my eggs?? Feel like I should of heard by now, seeing as they know it all needs to be done before sept (36 then). 
I know I am a bit impatient!!  
thank you, and good luck to everyone


----------



## suzy2509

hi munchkin and welcome to the thread, i can't remember exactly how long it look but i know it was quite a few weeks, in the mean time they were waiting for test results etc to come back. I know it seems to drag but then everything seems to happen so quickly!
Which clinic are you are? If your worried i would give clinic a ring and just ask how things are going!


----------



## lisa281

munchkin35 said:


> Hi everyone,
> can I join your thread and ask a quick question? I am hopefully donating my eggs (can only fit in one cycle due to my age - wish I had done it sooner), accepted end of last month and both saw the counsellor 2/3 weeks ago. Just wondered how long its takes to find a match?
> Am very worried they cant find one - or worse no one wants my eggs?? Feel like I should of heard by now, seeing as they know it all needs to be done before sept (36 then).
> I know I am a bit impatient!!
> thank you, and good luck to everyone


i was told it can take a while for report to come back from counsellor . chin up hun it will happen soon enough for you  I know how you feel as im waiting on last lot of blood results for me and partner and our counselling appointment to come through  seems to take forever  the last lot of bloods can take 6-8 weeks to come bk .

gd luck x


----------



## sammy75

Hi to everyone, just a quick update as I'm now pupo with 1 top grade embie and 3 in the freezer I did want 2 but doc said no so hopefully it will stick.


----------



## Carley

Munchkin hello and welcome it can be very frustating everything seems to take so long, i think my bloods took 4-6 wks and it took 3-4 wks to b matched but most other people i know it has only taken 1-2 wks to get matched. I hope u dont have to wait too much longer!!
Sammy congrats on being PUPO  how comes doc only let u put 1 back?! I thought it was ultimately ur choice?!

Carley xXx


----------



## suzy2509

Sammy so glad everything is going good, hope you don't go mad on the 2ww!!  

I also thought like carley said it was ultimatley your choice to have 1 or 2 put in? I know my clinic advise only 1 though.


----------



## sammy75

Carley, the doc said as they are confident it will work they don't want to risk twins due to the majority of twins being born to early and the risks of things going wrong but she did say that if not succesful then they would put 2 back in a fet cycle so I think I could end up going down the same road as katena.


----------



## nichub

hi munchkin, i think the bloods are what take the longest like the other girls said, it only took me a week to get matched, which clinic are you at?

Congrats sammy, i'm sure thats what my clinic recommended to katena to only have 1 put back in,

Nic
Xx


----------



## hoping :)

congrats on being PUPO sammy, love ur profile pic x x

Nic- Thanks hun x x


----------



## Carley

Sammy thats fantastic news that docs so confident! Enjoy bein PUPO  

Carley xXx


----------



## munchkin35

Thanks everyone for all your feedback, I've had all my bloods done etc. just the matching bit as far as I know. I am planning on phonning them maybe in a week or so if we havnt heard anything by then (if I can wait until then!).
Good luck Sammy


----------



## odineen

sammy well done & good luck with PUPO   soooo exciting for you
It's so exciting having so many of us all at the same stage.... hope we all get a BFP  
We got our drugs the other day it's sooooo overwhelming my other half went white when she saw all the needles. Felt a lot better after seeing the nurse.
Forgot to ask the nurse if it is ok to take pain relief while using the buserelin to combat any side affects? Can anyone help?
We are starting our injections tomorrow and have to book our baseline scan for 2 weeks time. It's going so fast now, It takes so long to get to through the whole process & bloods etc but like everyone has been saying it then takes off like a rocket  
Hope everyone is doing well and having a great weekend


----------



## Carley

Orla thats fantastic news all systems go now  
Wat d/ring meds r u on?! Im on prostap jab and 10 days of pill and ive been taking paracetamol cos i couldnt have coped without it and nurse sed that was fine! Gd luck. 

Carley xXx


----------



## kedmo1

Hey gang, well I'm back. Had a bit of a FF break after last cycle, had lovely holiday to turkey and then went back and saw consultant at care. Starting again 22nd may on revised protocol, so getting excited again. Was brave and asked if my receipent got a positive from my cycle but she got a negative result this time, not sure if she has frozen ones but at least I know going into this cycle.
Good luck to all those mid cycle.
nic how's the DR going this time?


----------



## nichub

its not too bad thanks kerry, ive not had any side effects really, which just makes me worry that the drugs are not working as they should!!! im sure were all the same though and worry about everything!!!! im pleased that you have got you dates to start again, ive got my down reg scan on tues so ill let you know how i get on, 

nic
xx


----------



## odineen

Carley I'm on buserelin for 2 weeks. I have to phone tomorrow to book my base line. All being well and the other woman is ready then we'll start stimming! seems very quick !!!


----------



## sammy75

hi to everyone, hope your cycles are going ok and i can't wait for more of us to be on the 2ww, so far i don't feel any different.

hope all you girls still waiting to start are not getting too frustrated coz i certainly found the waiting the hardest.


----------



## Carley

Hey girls hope ur all doin well  

Sammy i hope ur not goin crazy on ur 2ww  

Afm i got my baseline scan on wed morn and im slightly panicking that i have not d/r properly no reason y i just panick about most things lol so desp to start stimms now!!
Af arrived this morn not sure if thats gd or bad  

Carley xXx


----------



## odineen

Down reg scan booked for the 23rd!

Carley I asked the nurse should I bleed she saqid some do and some don't so it doesn't really matter from what she said! Good luck for Wednesday!


----------



## Carley

Thanx Orla   i cant believe how quick it is all goin!!

Had some gd news today i found out i will only be sedated for ec which is brilliant as i have a phobia of bein put out so im so chuffed with that as was panicking myself and it was stopping me from gettin excited lol.
Also i have booked accupuncture for thurs so looking forward to that!  

Carley xXx


----------



## suzy2509

Orla - glad to hear your getting started good luck on your journey, i think i was advise only to use normal paracetamol for the pain relief but lets hope you don't have too much pain!! 

Kedmo - welcome back hope you enjoyed your break away! looks like we will be starting similar time, i start buserelin/suprefact injections on 27th may. 
I was going to ask about other lady i donated to but not as brave as you!! decided to wait until finished this cycle i think!!

Sammy - hope time isn't going to slow for you on your 2ww! 

Carley - I am sure everything will be fine don't worry! i was worried about the ec on my last cycle but was pleasantly surprised with the whole procedure  

Anyway nothing much changed with me really! but wanted to ask about what times you take your buserelin/suprefact injections, it's just last time i took mine on a morning and when i went for the baseline scan she seemed surprised i didn't take it on an evening/night, so after the baseline scan i started taking it at late evening. But wondered if it make a difference? is there a best time?


----------



## hope42011!

Ladies.....I'm back......

First of all, I am soooo sorry I havent been around for you all like you were for me but I just couldnt handle my feelings and so desperately wished things had worked out for us, I had to have a break from FF   I spent alot of time coming to terms with our loss and also doing lots to try and give us the best possible chance of a more sticky BFP  

So, please bare with me whilst I try to catch up with everything, I'll try a few personals but please excuse me if  I miss you out, I am not so good at it  

Sammy -              PUPO, I am sending you all the positive sticky vibes in the world and   you get your BFP  

Nic - good luck for your scan, tomorrow is it   keep positive and let us know how it goes  

Not sure actually if I recognise anybody else   see....I told you I wasn't good at this   I will catch up with everyone's journey and in the mean time       to you all  

AFM - I am now on the pill and so officially cycling again and our EC will be last week in June   I am taking supplements this time round and trying to stick to a low GI and organic diet as far as possible. I am taking pregnacare conception and royal jelly, dh2b is taking wellman conception and we are both having zinc, CoE Q10, omega 3,6,9 and folic acid. Lots of   for this cycle too 

Catch up again soon


----------



## nichub

hey suzy, i do my jab at half 8 at night, just because i work long days and night shifts so that was the time i picked to fit around work, plus i didnt want to have to get up early in the morning at a set time, i dont think it matters which time to be honest as long as its roughly the same time everyday

hope, glad to see you back and back on the roller coaster again  

afm, currently on a night shift then going straight to scan from work ( thank god we have a shower at work  ) ill let you know how it goes, dont think im fully down regged though! 

nic
xx


----------



## sammy75

hope, glad to see you back and good luck for your next cycle, i'll be   for you to get your bfp .

nic, good luck for scan today,

hi to everyone else.


----------



## nichub

hi girls, well suprise suprise i'm not fully down regged so i'm starting some meds to help my af on its way!

Carley your scan is today isn't it? Let us know how you get on

Nic
Xx


----------



## katena

Hey ladies,

Sory i'm not on here as much but i REALLy want to follow all of your progress!

Nic - Hope those meds work and get you down regged... it will only delay you a little.   

Carley - how's things gone for you? 

Sammy - Hows being PUPO treating you? Dont test early!!!    (its not worth the agony and heart ache.. just wait til otd!.. if you can!)

Hope - WB!! Sounds like you and DH are being well prepared this time and looking after yourselves! Good luck hun.

Suzy - i doubt there is a best time... just that lots of people take them at night maybe? I know i did!

Kerry - Nice time in Turkey? My DP doesn't fancy it. she reckons it'l be full of letchy men!! hence we cant go to Morroco or even Egypt! I think her views maybe a little outdated!! Ive not asked about my recip yet... when my FET is complete i will ask. Hope yours gets a BFP from any frosties she may have. 

AFM - nothings changed!! Double FET in july/august if both defrost!   

Love to one and all!

karen


----------



## Carley

Nic sorry to hear ur not d/r properly yet im sure it wont b long. . . R u just waiting on af!?
My scan is tomo morn im very anxious!! Clinic is 3 hrs away so driving to London tonight to stay with my mum and will get bus and train to clinic in morn to save on money and parking its just easier that way!&
Karen i got basine scan tomo and very nervous just pray im d/r!! Hope ur doin well!!

Hey to hope, Sammy, Suzy, Orla and anyone else ive missed hope ur all well!!  

Carley xXx


----------



## hope42011!

Thanks for the lovely welcome back   

Nic -   when do you go back for your next scan? Its so frustrating isn't it, there when you dont want her and when you need her she does a disappearing act! Hope she shows soon  

Sammy - How are you finding things? Hope your relaxing and taking it easy and I am sure beany is snuggling in nicely  

Carley - Good luck for tomorrow hun, is this your first cycle? 

Katena - Sorry about your BFN hun   I know its belated   sorry hun but great to see you planning your next step. Keep positive.....they WILL defrost and then they WILL snuggle down, all warm and cosy for the next 9 months   

Sorry to those I missed, I will catch up eventually....i promise  

AFM - our cycle is delayed as the recipients couldnt fit in with the dates for this time round. I have told my co-ordinator to let them know not to worry, I'll wait for them, its only an extra couple of weeks so now I start D/R 21st June instead of May. Gives me more time to get healthier for some good quality eggs


----------



## Carley

Hope yes this is my first cycle, we are egg sharing   

Carley xXx


----------



## sammy75

hi everyone,
katena, not getting the urge to test yet as it is still too early but i'm sure that won't be the case come next week, why do the clinics give us such a wait to test coz my otd is 22nd may which is 19 days after ec?

hope, 2ww seems to be dragging a bit for me atm, just wish we could see into our tummy's to see what's happening lol.

carley, hope scan goes well tomorow for you,

nic, hope it doesn't take long for your af to show up so you can get started on stimms,

hope everyone else is doing ok with what ever stages your all at, good luck to us all.


----------



## Bunny Face

Hellooooo Ladies, 

Big 'Hello' to Hope42011, Nichub & Katena.  I think we were cycling together earlier in the year?!

I've also had a break away from FF for a while, but now I'm down regging again and ready to immerse myself in the treatment world again. 

My last tx ended abruptly because we made a mistake with the dosage of buserelin and I ovulated too early...I am now on the correct dosage and boy do I know about it!!! My thighs are sooooo sore and I've got a huge black bruise from last nights injection.  My AF is 2 days late (typical)!!!!  

Sorry this post has been all about me...I'll start doing personals once I've caught up.

xxxxx


----------



## suzy2509

Thanks Nic & katena, i didn't think it should matter too much, i will comfirm it with clinic when i ring to book my scans in, just in case!
I can't wait until 27th to come so i can get started with injections!! seems to be dragging so much, don't know how i am going to go on coping with 2ww!!! lol  
Been organising my hols for this year to try and take my mind off the waiting!! Going away end of july so hopefully with a BFP and the prefect relaxation during the first few weeks!! Fingers crossed       

Nic - Hope that af turns up soon for you  

Hope - welcome back and good luck on your next journey!  

Carley - good luck for tomorrow   God you have a long journey to clininc don't you!, i thought i was bad with being about 90 mins away! Try not to worry too much about tomorrow i am sure everything will be fine  

Bunny Face - hi and welcome - sorry to hear about last cycle mistake!! but good luck for this one. I was told to take my buserelin injection in my belly, may be worth asking if you can, might not pain so painful for you. 

Hi to everyone else too hope you all well


----------



## hoping :)

orla and carley  for ur baselines ladies x x

sammy aw hun, glad the 2ww hasnt too its toll on u... keep up the PMA  xx


----------



## hoping :)

nic- arrr hope u get fulled dr soon x x


----------



## nichub

hi bunny, welcome back  

carley, dont worry about your scan im sure you will be absolutely fine  

thanks lovely ladies, im not too worried to be honest im so much more relaxed this cycle, i know af will show up in 9 days then i can start stimming so that good enough for me, ( im slightly more patient this time)  

hi to every one else

nic
xx


----------



## Carley

Hi ladies hope ur all well!

Im feeling very deflated after my baseline scan   they found 2 quite large cysts (endometrial/endometrial?!?) to cut a long story short they're not sure im gonna respond to stimms and if so they're not sure how well it will be so im we're just praying for gd news!   

I start stimms tonight im on 225 iu of merional and go back for my first scan on monday!   

P.s i HATE my consultant!!!!   

Carley xXx


----------



## hope42011!

Carley  Cliche I know but it only takes 1 hun   I hope it all works out for you


----------



## odineen

Carley   coming your way fingers crossed for you!!!!

Good luck every one that is stimming!

Sammy hope your 2ww is dragging too much for you !!!! 

Hi to everyone else.

No news with me day 4 of DR no side affects as of yet!!


----------



## kedmo1

Carley,wouldn't stress yourself over reacting to stimms, everyone us different and I don't think they really know til they actually do it. Fingers crossed for you.

Glad to see you are positive about this cycle Hope.

Suzy, looks like we are going again at same time.

Nic, glad to hear you are on your way, you knew you wasn't quite there yet!

Oideen, pleased no side effects. 

Karen, Turkey was so nice and no letchy men, all just really friendly and its super clean everywhere. Did end up telling waiters we were friends though,as easier than getting them on a conversion mission!! So tell ya DP its lush and worth a visit. Egypt we love for winter sun bn 4 times but that is full of letchy pushy men but we ignore them and have lovely hols all the time, fab trips too,wicked hotels that are cheap. Good news on FET in july, I feel much more relaxed thus time around.

Kerry


----------



## nichub

sorry to hear that carley, keep positive and the thing is you just never know how you will react so this time next week you may be telling us that everything is going swimmingly!

Where abouts did you go kerry, were going to turkey in august,

Nic
Xx


----------



## kedmo1

Aylana, its on Mediterranean coast. Fly in to Antayla. We are defo going back.


----------



## nichub

very nice, i can't wait for my hols this year! I think i deserve a break! Ha ha


----------



## Carley

Hello ladies i hope u are all doin well   

Im needing some   im feeling very very low and emotional after being told i have 2 chocolate cysts at 2 and 5 cm and that they're not sure how/if i will respond to stimms   ive been reading up and i know i should'nt   but i can't help it, ive read that having these cysts can affect the quality of eggs!!!! I feel like it's come to an end already, im only 28 and i feel like ive been told i have no other option as far as using my own eggs!
Maybe im over reacting but i really dont like my consultant at the best of times shes so neg and makes me feel the same, im dreading my first scan and i feel like i should be getting excited but im just dreading being told ive not responded   
Sorry for all the negativity just needed some advice!

Carley xXx


----------



## angel_83

Hi everyone....

Carley - Try not to worry   as I'm behind you I'm not sure quite what happens next..sending you lots of   though xxx

Odineen - I will be joining you on DR soon but prob by that time you will have started your stims! 

suzy - Do you start DR on the 27th may....i'm starting in the 28th? 

Sammy - Hope you are relaxing and trying to keep yourself busy  

Nic - hope AF turns up soon x

I haven't been posting much but I'm now booked into a block and start DR on the 28th May..YAY!! So I will be joining in with you all more now.


----------



## nichub

carley don't worry too much, on my last round i went from not responding to stimms to having quite a few on my next scan which was more or less overnight so things can change very quickly, i'm sure it won't be over for you though

Nic
Xx


----------



## suzy2509

Angel - Yes i start on 27th with buserelin/suprefact injections, so we will be on the journey together!!   can't wait

Carley - like Nic says things can change so much, they may change your dosages to highten things, try to keep positive! 

Nic - glad your feeling better about this cycle! i do too really think it just better when you know what to expect 2nd time round isn't it!
            Did AF turn up then?

Hope everyone else is good!


----------



## nichub

hey suzy, no it hasn't turned up yet, i'm on meds again to induce a bleed, i was talking about the first cycle on my previous statement to carley, i'm definately more chilled this time, plus it helps that i'm only getting enough eggs for myself, it takes the pressure off a bit!
Good luck for your next cycle suzy

Nic
Xx


----------



## kedmo1

Poor you carley,getting mean consultant and bad news at start but you really need to wait til first scan before writing this cycle off. Sending  
Suzy it really is more relaxed this time around, im looking forward to jabbing again, though i so chilled that just figured out I have no drugs yet and I start on 22nd, whoops better chase clinic on Monday. It will be nice to get going this time.


----------



## sammy75

hi to everyone, all a bit quiet on here atm hope everyone is ok,

still not much going with me apart from going insane with the mixed signals i'm getting as i'm feeling sick and loss of appetite but getting af pains aswell, i am 9dp3dt and my cycle is usually every 28 days which would mean that my af is due on tues 17th may but otd not until 22nd may so i was thinking of testing tues anyway and if it's bfn then i'll wait until otd providing af doesn't turn up.


----------



## hoping :)

sammy  for testing, Im going away wed n working loads  so may not get back on, good luck hun, I hope u are celebrating very soon x x


----------



## sammy75

thanks hoping, and wishing you all the luck in the world for your cycle.

hi to everyone else today.


----------



## katena

Hey,

Sammy - good luck with whatever you decide. My clinic advises 16 days from EC to test... so testing then should give you an accurate result. 

Praying for a BFP!



k


----------



## suzy2509

Got my fingers crossed for a   for  you


----------



## Carley

Hey girlies hope ur all ok!
Well i had scan today and i got 7 follicles but was a bit confusing as i don't like my consultant and she started off by saying i hadn't responded well then sed she thinks it will b ok. . . . Well i thought 7 follies was quite gd on day 6 of stimms?!?!?!?!
I walked out in tears and if i wasnt egg sharing i would have pulled out cos they all so neg and not supportive at all :-( my cysts r now 6 and 8 cm so they've grown 3 cm in 3 days so im bit concerned as they obv gonna grow all the time im stimming!!
Any advice on my number of follies and stage im at would b very much appreciated! Oh i have another scan weds and fri morn!!

Carley xXx


----------



## nichub

carley i'm no expert but it sounds great to me i only had 3 on my first scan try not to worry but i would definately send in a letter of complaint if they are making you feel that bad, its such a stressful time having ivf so you don't need that! Keep your chin up chuck

Nic
Xx


----------



## sammy75

Carley, I would think you def got time for more follies and I think you should complain.

As for me went and tested today using first response and it was a bfn and I'm not confident that it will change.


----------



## nichub

you never know sammy i.ll have my fingers crossed for you hun

Nic
Xx


----------



## sammy75

af arrived late last night which was due today anyway, so definate bfn for me  , i'm gutted does anyone know if i still have to wait till otd before i can phone clinic and book a follow up.


----------



## kedmo1

Really sorry to hear its a bfn Sammy, i think they will make you test again anyway on test date but I'll call them anyway.


----------



## Carley

Sammy im sooo sorry about ur bfn   stoopid af always here wen u dont want her and never here wen we need her to b!  

Nic thanx for advice im gonna have a word with someone i think as she making treatment even worse im so neg and believe i need to b positive if theres any hope which i dont feel like there id at mo and it feels horrible!

CarleyxXx


----------



## odineen

Sammy I'm so sorry to hear your news! We're all here if you need to vent!

Carley I would defiantly have words with someone in your clinic!!!! It's an emotional time as it is without anything else adding to it!!!

afm no news still down reging!

   to everyone!


----------



## katena

hey,

sammy.... sooooooooooo sorry to hear its a BFN. Is it full flow bleeding or just spotting? you never know!! It wont harm to call clinic, especially if its full flow, but they might just get you to test on otd anyways (which is stoooopid!) Do you have any frosties hun??

k

x


----------



## sammy75

Yes I got 3 frosties and yes full flow I have rung the clinic and they told me to retest on otd, but I'm waiting to hear from eggshare nurse to see if I can do another share and then use my frosties.


----------



## Bunny Face

Hello 


Oh Sammy I'm so sorry    


x


----------



## nichub

i'm really sorry to hear that sammy 

Nic
Xx


----------



## sammy75

hopefully one of us will get a bfp soon,    .


----------



## suzy2509

so sorry Sammy


----------



## Carley

Hey ladies how is everyone gettin on?! Its been very quiet here lately  
Sammy   hope ur doin ok!

Afm i had another scan this morn still only 7 follies dr says i wont gdt anymore but they growing ok. Got another scan fri and mon morn and EC should b next weds!!
Not feeling very positive dont think that will change but we'll see!

Carley xXx


----------



## suzy2509

Carley - Not sure which clinic your at but i too only had a small amount of follies and ended up with 7 eggs, which is fine for your own cycle but not for a share in my clinic.
I donated all and got a free cycle after, have they advised you if it will be enough and what your options are?
I would have thought it could increase from now till ec but i suppose i must be wrong!

Try and keep positve i was really down when i too only had a small number of follies but it's surprising many women are the same and they still got 7 eggs from me, and they have said they are growing well which is a good sign


----------



## Carley

Suzy i only need 6 at my clinic to b able to share so im praying theres an egg in each follie!
But im very neg as been not a great experience for me at my clinic with my consultant!
I also thought i would get more but she says no more!!

Carley xXx


----------



## sammy75

carley,   that you got some follies with more than one egg as it is common,

hi to everyone else, as for me i'm not doing to bad just gutted that i got to wait til july for my follow up.


----------



## suzy2509

Carley it is very possible that you have more than one in some, so try and keep positive  
Which clinic are you at doesn't sound like you have had a nice experience with them!!


----------



## Carley

Thanx Suzy i didnt know that!
Sammy im at CRM London everyone else is lovely just my consultant altho she was nicer today so someone must have sed summat or she must have over heard me last time as i was very upset!
Thanx for the words ladies i had no idea bout possibility of 2 eggs in one follie just so scared of their not bein an egg in every follie lol 

Carley xXx


----------



## nichub

hi everyone, 

carley, im sure you will be fine hun 

hope you ok sammy 

well i took the 1 week course of norethisarone to induce my bleed and my af is supposed to show up today!! i dont even feel like its on its way!!! 

nic
xx


----------



## sammy75

nic, you must be so frustrated, hope it hurries up for you.

hope everyone is ok, i can't wait for the 2ww to start for you all as it will be nice to see some happy news on here.

as for me, i'm starting to feel better slowly and also enquired with another clinic if it is possible for me to egg share with them but they said i would have too have the egg collection before my birthday which is 9th july which may be difficult so they were going to look at the list of recipients to see what they could do, but not holding out much hope so i'm more annoyed with myself for being so stupid as to not have gone with them sooner.


----------



## suzy2509

Nic i hope af shows up for you, bet your fed up!  

Sammy - glad your feeling a little better and hope clinic can sort something for you!  

Well nothing much changed with me, got all my meds delivered and ready to start next week


----------



## Carley

Sammy im pleased ur starting to feel better  
Nic i hope AF hurrys up for u  
Suzy exciting stuff gd luck for next wk  

Carley xXx


----------



## Carley

I have another scan tomo and another mon morn thats 4 in total   Ive had to stay with mum for over a wk to b closer to clinic!!
EC will prob b weds and im still not hopeful or positive im hoping if all ok after EC and i can have 1-2 gd grade embies put back i mite start to feel a lil more positive, i just have it in my head i wont get gd grade embies or they wont fertilize. . . . Dunno y!!

Carley xXx


----------



## nichub

suzy we will prob be cycling at the same time again if im still waiting for af!!! ha does any one know what happens if it doesnt show up if ive alsready took norethisarone to induce it

nic
xx


----------



## Carley

Hey Nic sorry i cant help u im so new to all this i dont have the answer fingers r crossed tho so hope af arrives soon!!
I have a TMI question sorry ladies. . . Here goes. . . Today i have had quite a lot of sharp twinges on my right side which is where most of my follies r, i have just been to the toilet and i have quite a lot of CM its clear and maybe a lil milky in colour. . .Do u think i should b concerned?!

Carley xXx


----------



## nichub

carley you get lots of cm when stimming so dont worry its absolutely normal

nic
xx


----------



## Carley

Thanx Nic x


----------



## odineen

Hi all hope your all keeping ok! 

Nic I really hope your AF comes soon for you! I have no idea what happens if it doesn't are you due to go in again?

Carley good luck for e/c hope you get lots more eggs than expected  

Sammy I hope you get back on egg sharing before your birthday!

AFM - so today is day 13 DR started bleeding Tuesday and it's so much more heavier than normal but I've read thats normal! I have DR scan Monday! The way I'm feeling I'll be so disappointed it I don't get to start stimming next weeks! 

Orla


----------



## katena

Hey,

orla - im sure it will all be ok!!! Good luck for your scan

Nic - I took the same drugs and they told me i wouldnt bleed til 5-7 days after taking the last one. Not sure how long it has been for you though! (i bled at day 5) Im sure it will all be fine hun!

Sammy - sending you lots of love, sounds like youve got some options to consider xx

Carley - as Nic said... its all fine!!! 

Suzy  good luck in starting!

Hiya to anyone i have missed!

AFM - weve booked a long weekend in Madrid, going on June 11th. I guess we just need a break from it all... but i am itching to start again!!!

k


----------



## sammy75

hi everyone, well i received a bill from clinic today for £2500 for my ivf treatment so was straight on the phone to get that sorted as i thought the ivf was free for donors, but the manager wasn't there so got to ring back monday morning to get it sorted. has this happened to any of you?


----------



## nichub

hi orla, i'm at care on monday too what time are you there?

Karen, how lovely, when you get back you will be all refreshed and ready to go again!

Sammy, we have to pay for drugs with our clinic plus hfea fee and for donor sperm so we did have a bill but not that much, hope you get it sorted hun

Afm- well the witch arrived today, all my worrying was again for nothing! Ha ha i'm back for a scan on monday morning hopefully will start stimms then!

Nic
Xx


----------



## odineen

scans at 8! what time are you there?


----------



## kedmo1

Hi all, well it sounds like you are all well on your way.

Nic,glad witch arrived at long last. Bet your gagging to get back on stimms now.

Sammy, think we paid about 700 in total for egg share as donor and extra for donor sperm but not VIA our clinic. If you had icsi and some frosties babies put in deep freeze, then I think they charge for that too but 2500 sounds very high! I've had multiply incorrect bills from clinic over last 4months and always get it sorted in end.

Orla, gd luck for scan, hope you get to start stimming,as that's the exciting bit.

Karen, I felt much better after a break. I've had 2 since last cycle. 

Carley-fingers crossed for you I know how you feel though.

Suzy- you must be starting soon too.

AFM- well back on the injections from tomorrow for my free cycle after donating all eggs last time. My drugs only arrived about 20mins ago though but I wasn't stressed. On 225 menapour this time,so fingers crossed I get lots of lovely eggies this time.


----------



## nichub

i'm in at 8.30 orla, might see you there! 

Good luck with getting started kerry, your on the same dose of menopur that i'm going on 

Nic
Xx


----------



## sammy75

Good luck for your scans nic and orla and hi to everyone else hope your all ok.


----------



## nichub

hi girls went for scan this morning and still not fully down regged! Aghhh! So i've had some bloods done are just waiting for a phone call to say whether my oestrogen is low enough to start stimms! What a pain!

Seen you this morning and gave you a smile don't know if you knew it was me though! How did you get on?

Nic
Xx


----------



## kedmo1

Bloody hell, you must have a fighting system to still be going strong after all d/r drugs. Hope you start.soon.


----------



## angel_83

Hi all i start Down regging saturday - got all my drugs ready


----------



## odineen

Hi All!

Nic yeah I thought that was you just wasn't a 100% sure lol! can't belive your not fully DR!!! least your just waiting on your self this time!

Angel good luck for saturday!

afm - fully DR have a cyst on each overy but doctor is not concerned! My recip has her scan friday so I really hope that she is DR! I'll hear friday when I'm due to start stimming!

Orla


----------



## Carley

Hi girls hope ur all ok!
Nic i hope u d/r soon u must me feeling so frustrated!!
Orla hopefully u can start stimming soon!
Afm- I've had a really rough time with stimming i could have mild ohss had bloods done today if all ok EC will b weds morn if levels too high will prob b thurs but will know by 5pm today! 
Im getting very nervous now and im scared of bein sedated!!
Carley xXx


----------



## katena

Hey,

Nic - that must be sooooooooo frustrating. Hope the oestrogen level is low so you can get going!

orla - Yeyyyyyyyyyy for being d/r!! Lets hope your recip is too so you can get going!!

Carley - Keep your fluids up... at least 3 litres and lots of protein too. Sedation was EASY... honestly! I was a little nervous but it went so quickly... i dont remember a thing! 

Im keeping my fingers crossed for everyone!!

Nothing major to report here... other than af arriving.. which doesn;t sound big news but for me thats great when my pcos causes me to not have periods! 

k


----------



## nichub

hey karen, glad the witch has shown up for you 

thanks kerry  

carley take good care of yourself and drink lots of fluids  and dont be scared of being sedated its awesome  

orla, ill say hi next time lol!! 

afm- the clinic have just rang and my oestrogen levels are fine so im starting stimming tonight woo hoo!!!  

nic
xx


----------



## Bunny Face

Hiya, 

Nic - That's great news as the waiting to start is the worse part (apart from the 2WW obviously!)
Katena - Glad your monthly visitor arrived!
Carley - sorry to hear you may have OHSS, I had it too.  Try not to worry about the egg collection, the sedation is fine...I actually quite like the drowsy feeling...
Orla - fingers crossed for Friday

AFM - Feeling down today.  Went for our down reg scan this morning which was fine and had to wait for a phonecall from the clinic about starting stimms.  They called about 3pm to let me know that I haven't had my HIV and Hep blood tests to cant start stimming until after that.  I only had those done a few weeks ago before my last treatment started....but apparently you have to have new ones before each treatment.

Problem is the clinic is a 2 hour round trip away and so its not easy to just pop in...I'm quite annoyed that they didnt check that when we were there this morning.  We are going camping for a few days on Friday so now we have to go to the clinic first (which is in the opposite direction), and then we are starting stimms on Saturday (good job we are pros at injecting now - not sure that needles and inflatable beds are a good combination)!!!!

I'm feeling very hormonal at the moment - stupid buserelin! so any small obstacle is mountainous to me at the moment.  Poor DH.  Also - we booked our first 2 week holiday abroad this year because we were sick of not going anywhere just in-case we got our BFP.  But it seems now that we will fly out a week after my OTD (i think). 

If......we are lucky enough to get a BFP is it safe to travel so early on in the pregnancy? we really need a holiday but DH is panicking which is stressing me out.  I've looked on the internet....it hasnt helped.  Surely a 3 hour flight cant be that bad, after all some women travel abroad to have treatment and then have to fly home? HELP?   ?


So sorry for the rant...feel a bit embarrassed now


----------



## suzy2509

Nic - So glad your getting started on stimms good luck, hope things go smoothly from now on for you    

Bunny Face - i know how frustrating it is not being close to clinic! i am about an hour and half away from mine, like you say they should have checked everything while you were there!! Not too sure about the flying thing, just check with your clinic or gp instead of getting too worried! Hope you start feeling better and get stimming soon  

Carley - hope you start feeling better and i dont worry about the sedation, i was and was pleasently surprised nothing to worry about.

Orla - good luck with starting stimming 

Angel - great your getting started, i start on friday so looks like we are on journey together  

Katena - glad you af shown up for you  

Well i'm just waiting till friday now to start meds! full of a flu virus at moment but glad it's come now and not while i am on meds!


----------



## angel_83

Orla - good luck for friday

Suzy - Its great that we will be starting at the same time...its my first time doing it so I will prob be full of questions and nerves!  

Hi to everyone else x


----------



## odineen

Suzzy/Angel - good luck for starting meds at weekend!

Bunny if it helps I'm really emotional at the moment any little thing sets me off! After my scan yesterday the thought of having to wait till Friday and maybe then some! Have to put a lot of effort into keeping positive and reminding my self it's just the drugs! I'd check with your GP or even the nurses at the clinic about flying!

Karen glad af has shown for you! Gets you a bit closer to starting again!

Carley hope everytings ok and ec isn't to far away!

Hi to everyone else!

No news with me!


----------



## sammy75

hi everyone, well it looks like this thread is going to busy over the next few weeks, so massive good luck tio all of you cycling atm and good luck to those waiting to start.

as for me i don't really belong on the cyclers thread anymore as i can no longer egg share due to my age but i will be checking in now and then to hopefully see your good news.    and   that you all get your bfp's.

i have managed to get and earlier appt  to discuss my fet which is on 22nd june so i will still let you all know how i get on.


----------



## katena

hey,

Just a quickie.... of course you belong here! Im in the same-ish position now. (Having FET not egg sharing) but i feel like the people here 'know' me so this is where i'm staying! You should too!

xxx


----------



## suzy2509

Angel - i know it's nice to know someone else is going through the same things isn't it, and any questions i will always try to help if i can, the girls on here helped me so much last time  

Sammy - i agree with katena you do belong on here don't think like that, i am sure the other girls will agree also


----------



## odineen

Sammy- like everyone else said u must stay with us!


----------



## sammy75

Thanks everyone it means a lot as I have been a part of this thread for a while and have enjoyed being part of all your treatment journies and would love to be here when the bfps start.


----------



## nichub

i'm in the same boat as you two karen and sammy, on this round i'm having my free go not technically sharing but i think you all such a good bunch i don't really want to leave! Ha

Nic
Xx


----------



## sammy75

I guess I was thinking that all you girls on here can still go and egg share again where I can't and I can't so that is what I meant by not belonging on the egg share thread and not that I want to leave, hope that makes more sense.


----------



## Carley

Hey all

Sammy yes u must stay u have been thru a lot here with the other girls i think everyone has pls stay 
Hope everyone is ok!!

Afm not long home from EC they got 9 eggies so just looking forward to the call tomo to hopefully tell me they have fertilized :-/

Take care ladies
Carley xXx


----------



## suzy2509

Carley - so glad ec went well, how did you find the sedation in the end?  9 eggs is great, hope they all fertillize for you


----------



## nichub

well done carley have you any more news on fertilisation yet?

Nic
Xx


----------



## kedmo1

Great news carley, bet you are pleased.

AFM- the headaches have started. Boo hiss


----------



## sammy75

carley, great that ec went well and i hope you got some lovely embies.


----------



## Carley

Thanx ladies Nic Samny 3 have fertilized   they gonna phone me again tomo for update they at 1cell at mo. . . Is that ok?! they expecting them to b 2-4 by tomo transfer is provisionally booked for saturday at 8:30am!
Im so nervous and too scared to feel positive! It may sound strange but i feel overwhelmed with protection for my lil embies is that normal lol.
Hope everyone else is doin well sorry for lack of personals im not feeling too gd after EC yest tummy really hurts i feel sooooo bloated!!

Carley xXx


----------



## nichub

im not sure about the embies and whats normal as i didnt keep any of mine last time but i can tell you that the bloating certainly is, try a wheat bag on your abdo, it worked a treat for me!! good news on your 3 eggs fertilising and hope all goes well on sat

nic
xx


----------



## odineen

Hi all

Sammy good new on the 3 embies good luck for Saturday!

Afm start stimming Monday   8 day scan Monday 6th! Quick question approximately after 8 day scan how many days is it till ec?

Orla


----------



## suzy2509

Orla -  if you work on the same basis i have baseline scan on 7th june then 2nd scan 14th and third on 17th, so i will have ec on week beginning 20th june. So you will probably have yours week commencing 13th i think!


----------



## suzy2509

well started suprefact/buserlin injections today! So here we go    


Carley - good luck for tomorrow  

Angel - hope injections are going ok for you  

Hope everyone else is good


----------



## Carley

Hey ladies has anyone suffered after EC and i mean MEGA bad pains mine r do bad they r goin thru to my back and making me feel sick ive been in tears. . . Im so scared this isnt normal and that it will effect my chances!!
I was told a wk or so ago that my endo is back in my uterus and ovaries abd my cysts were 6and 8 cms. . . So maybe this is y im suffering but surely if thats the case how will my beautiful lil embies stick? !?!
As u can c im getting myself in a state. . . Im having 2 embies put back in the morn at a 3 day transfer im trying to relax but i cant!!
Hope ur all well!!

Carley xXx


----------



## nichub

poor you carley, i was really sore last time and couldn't walk or drive for about 5 days, make sure you take it easy, i'm sure it will ease soon

Good luck for getting started again suzy,

Afm- i seem to have put quite alot of weight on with this cycle! Got my scan on monday to see if i have any follies, i hope i respond better on this dose of drugs than i did last time! 

Hope your all well

Nic
Xx


----------



## kedmo1

Hope you feeling better carley.
Good luck for Monday nic.


----------



## Carley

Kedmo thanx for ur well wishes but im actually still in a LOT of pain ive been in tears all day and it's actually quite frightening, i had ET yest and it all went wrong it was a mare they back in now but im suffering a lot and it's enough to make me decide that i can't do this again   

It doesnt feel like ive actually done ivf then pain is so bad i cant focus on anything else   i feel like its taken all the excitment away for me and DH   
Im so negative and it all feels so sureal. . .  wish i could have enjoyed this experience a little bit!
I just pray my recip isn't suffering and that she gets a BFP and that something gd comes out of this!!

Sorry for bein so negative hope ur all doin well!!

Carley xXx


----------



## coldstuff

*Carley* sending massive    im sure you will be ok in a few more days if you dont mind me asking have you had any bowel movements as after my egg collection was in such bad pain woke me up crying thought my overies were going to pop but it was all as i was constipated sorry for the tmi xx


----------



## Carley

Coldstuff i dont think theres such thing as TMI in all of this lol

I have no prob going to the loo as at the mo im still using the pessaries in my back passage and after a few hrs they make me g quite regular more than normal im thinking of doin tonights one in my lady garden to c if its doin it the back way thats making me feel so rubbish altho im a lil hesitant as im still really sore down there and dont wanna aggravate it even more!!

Carley xXx


----------



## nichub

sorry to hear your having such a rubbish time, why don't you give your clinic a quick call in the morning and see if they have any words of wisdom maybe some pain killers like codeine which i'm sure you will be ok to take for a short period, congrats on being pupo though 

Nic
Xx


----------



## odineen

Nic good luck with your scan today!

Carley I hope your pain doesn't stay with you too long and as nic said I'm contact your clinic!

Suzzy /angel hope the start of your meds went well this weekend!

Hi to everyone else!

Afm took my first stimming jab this morning! I feel like it's really starting now! Anyone any advice for when their stimming? Also did anyone use acupuncture for ec and et?

Orla


----------



## nichub

hi everyone, been for scan this morning and i've got about 12 follicles, which is loads compared to my last cycle at this stage as i had only 4! So i'm looking at ec on sat or monday!

Glad you got started with your stimms orla, my only tip is to drink lots of water and buy yourself some comfy trousers! 
Hope everyone is ok 

Nic
Xx


----------



## sammy75

carley,   and i hope you start to feel well again soon and hopefully you won't have to go through this again as you will be pg,   .

nic, great news on the follies and good luck for ec,

katena, hope you are doing ok as we are both just stuck in the waiting limbo again,

odineen, glad you are stimming now and it will fly by as before you know it you will be having ec, the only thing for stimming i was told to do was i ltre milk and 2 ltres water a a day and also handful of brazil nuts and i drank a glass of pomegrante juice as these are suppose to help aid implantation,

hi to suzy, kedmo and anyone else i may have missed.


----------



## suzy2509

Nic - thats great news, what a difference eh from last time!  

Carley - hope you start to feel better soon  

Hi to everyone else, hope your all good


----------



## kedmo1

Great news on follies nic. 

Sorry to hear you still in loads of pain, I think a few others haveir posted similar stories, katena was in lots of pain after I think for about 5 days but id call clinic and ask about pain killers.

Orla- i drank skimmed milk, loads of water but didn't try acupuncture-


Kerry


----------



## katena

Hey all,

Carley - i suffered like you too. I felt rubbish for days... way past ET on day 3. I completly understand that feeling of negativity. It clouded ET for me/us (which was also a struggle). The pain, emotions and feelings made me realise i couldn't and wouldn't go through ivf again (well EC). Hence why we froze our 2 embies and wil be paying approx £1300 for FET when egg share would've been cheaper. I truley hope you feel better soon... if you dont call your clinic. Im sure they' give you advise xxx and congrats on being PUPO!!   

sammy - were still mumbling along in limbo land!! our time will pass quickly!

Nic - 12 follies is sounding great!! congrats!

Orla - my only advice is lots of fluid, protien and stretchy pants!! Good luck!

hope everyone else is good!

AFM - were just looking forward to our holiday to madrid on June 11th...and ive even started researching about adoption and lurking in their thread!! 

k


----------



## Carley

Nic brilliant news on follies   

Orla like everyone else has said 2-3 litres of water 1 litre or as much as u can up to 1 litre of milk and up ur protein   

Katena not that im pleased u suffered but its kinda nice to know that it can b quite normal as i felt very panicked like there was summat wrong with me, i too have decided that i can't go thru it again (altho im sure that will change and all will b forgotten if this doesnt work   

Well im feeling a bit better today thank god   ive started using pessaries in the front and not the back as i was getting very bad trapped wind and bad lower back ache not sure if the change has made me feel dif/better or if im just healing a bit and woulda felt better today anyway   

I am now focusing on has it hasn't it worked now instead of the pain which im not sure if thats gd or bad lol ive had some discharge with a very very very slight tinge of purpley kinda colour not sure wat i think of this lol but im sure i will torture myself more as the days go on lol.

Carley xXx


----------



## flutterbye bye

Hi Ladies

I have followed your journeys during this Apr/May cycle, I too also had my first IVF egg share (myself being the donor). I like Nic was devastated that on egg collection day I only produced 6 eggs. All have been donated and I do not yet know if my eggs were of a good quality (clinic calling since 11am and still havent heard from them).    

I am still in pain from egg collection and feel real tired?? I hope as the days pass this will ease off.

I return to the clinic on Wednesday for scan, Nic or anyone who can help......will i start buserlin immediately. DH said the doctor was keen to start asap? But I am not sure. I had to take the pill last time for 2 mths, but I think this was due to egg share? this time the eggs will be ours. I am confused and not sure what to expect.  

I am sorry for just jumping in on your threads, but I come on everyday to see how you are all doing and spk about it to DH so he said for me to perhaps get in touch  

Flutterbye x


----------



## Carley

Flutterbye hello and welcome   

I can't help with ur question but hopefully someone will b along soon who will be able to help u!   

Carley xXx


----------



## nichub

hi flutterbye,

I had one natural bleed then i started on the buseralin on day 21 of that cycle, even though i was excited to get started again i was glad of a little break to because i was really sore for a while after ec

Good luck with your cycle and keep us updated

Nic
Xx


----------



## flutterbye bye

Thank you Carley and Good Luck  

Thanks Nic will see what they say on Wednesday and well done on your follies they're growing nicely  

Also thank you for taking the time to reply


----------



## kedmo1

Hi flutterby

My clinic wanted me to have full normal cycle after collection and then start on day 21 of next cycle, so I started d/r again just under 2months from original egg collection. these eggs are all for me,so I'm a bit more chilled this time. The time flies and you will be jabbing again before you know it. 
Kerry


----------



## flutterbye bye

Hi Kerry

This is the same as Nic. Glad to hear its less pressure 2nd time around.

I'm guessing this is what my clinic will say too. Will let update tomorrow. If this is the case will have to gate crash June/July thread  

Good luck Kerry


----------



## angel_83

Hi everyone

Carley - How are you feeling? 

Suzy - Hows the DR going? I'm on day 4 of DR and feeling ok....altho I've been getting my DP to do it for me as I just couldn't (did try on the first one though)

Orla - how's the stimms going?

Kerry - Are you still DR?

Think AF is due on sunday but not sure yet how long I will be down regging for as I have to be in sync with my recipient. Assume I will still have my DR scan next week though?

Hope everyone elese is ok xx


----------



## kedmo1

Hey angel, yep D/R at mo, got scan on the 7th June and hope to get on stimms straight away. My clinic want you to have a bleed before they scan you. 
On my first cycle I only had to wait an extra week on D/R for receipent to catch up.

Think there are loads of us D/R or stimming, who will get the first BFP.....


----------



## suzy2509

Angel - hi glad your doing ok with DR, i am fine too. I know i was scared of jabbing myself too and wanted hubby to do it but he said what happens if i am not around one time, so i thought i will have to get used to it and now i find it fine to do! 
Like kedmo says they like you to have a bleed before they scan you, last time i got started straight away didn't have to wait.

Flutterbye - hi and welcome to the group   I was the same as you on my last cycle, only got 7 eggs so donated all. They told me i would bleed soon after then after the next proper bleed i was to contact them to start pill. They usually like you to do this so your body gets back to normal. But like nic and kedmo says there clinic started them on day 21, where i had to wait and actually have that bleed.

Carley - glad your starting to feel a little better  

Kedmo - i too have my scan on 7th june!  nice to hear your doing good 

Well DR doing well and stop pill tomorrow then should have bleed a few days after and scan on 7th, fingers crossed that everything is good to start stimms straight away    

Hope everyone else is good too


----------



## odineen

Hi all,

There is so much happening in here at the moment!

Nic great news with your follicles! Keep us updated on how they're doing.

Flutterbye welcome! sorry I can't help I'm just on my first cycle!

Carley hope the pain has eased a bit and your starting to enjoy being pupo!

thanks everyone for the advice! Need to get some stretchy pants!!!

afm 3rd jab this morning! I've been sooo tired the past week . I've been feeling wired twinges in my ovary area. Don't know if it my imagination or not. nervous/excited about my scan on Monday hope I have at least 8 follicles!!!!

hope everyones keeping well


----------



## Bunny Face

Hello everyone, 

Carley - I really suffered after my first egg collection too.  I have IBS and all the messing around combined with the pessaries caused alot of pain and discomfort.  I had mild OHSS too...that didnt help either.  My second EC wasn't as bad as I drank more and didnt have OHSS but the pessaries still caused wind and horrific bloating. 

Nic - keep drinking lots and keep those follicles warm

Flutterbye - At my old clinic they stated 2 full cycles between attempts, this seems to be pretty standard

Katena - I've also decided that this will be my last treatment (I don't know whether I'll change my mind!), I fainted during a blood test on Friday, I don't think I can keep putting myself through this. I may be joining you on the adoption thread too.

AFM - As I mentioned above, I fainted during a blood test at the clinic on Friday...not really sure why.  Dont whether my blood pressure was low because the nurse had to try a few times to find a vein.  I felt awful for a couple of days and we were camping in Dorset. We both decided that this would have to be our last attempt (at least for a while).  Our lives have revolved around treatment for soooooo long that I dont know what normal is.  

I'm currently stimming (started Saturday) and have a scan on Friday.  I'm anxious at the thought of it!


----------



## nichub

hey bunny face, glad your stimming again, you life does seem to revolve around treatment doesn't it we are the same, dh is from leicester and we haven't been to see his family since before xmas because of trying to schedule it around jabs scans etc!

Orla, i'm good luck for your scan on monday, i'm in on monday too for my egg collection, 

Went for another scan today, the nurse i saw isn't my favourite nurse as she does't really tell you anything unless you ask and is always a bit blunt but scan shows follies are growing nicely and i've got another scan on friday

Hope everyone is ok

Nic
Xx


----------



## katena

hey all!

Nic - i think i may know which nurse you mean!i didnt really like the nurse who was in the end room all the time.. she never spoke to us and cos there wasn't a screen for us to see we really felt excluded! Good look for EC!  xx

Bunnyface.. so sorry to hear you fainted.. i TOTALLY agree with you about life revolving around Tx. I feel like our life has almost been on hold for 3 years! Good luck for your scan. 

hello or Orla, Suzy, sammy, Kerry, and everyone else xx

k


----------



## nichub

hey karen, is she a young nurse who wu mean, when i was on my last cycle she was the nurse that said they might cancel my treatment and didn't really seem to grasp the fact that the news would upset me! Dh overreacted a little and said he didn't want her near me in future! A little OTT but still its not what you want when your mid treatment, hope you well karen

Nic
Xx


----------



## flutterbye bye

Hi All

Thank you for making me so welcome on your thread, which is so full of excitiement and bursting with positive energy!  

I have to wait for this bleed then first 'official' bleed before I start again so think maybe July/Aug thread, So I wish all of you the best of luck for your cycle and will be following closely. I have my fingers crossed and high hopes for every one of you   

In times of desperation this thread has been a very positive uplift for me.......I am off now to have a break from injections , a strict  diet (from injections and a good strong Vodka (obviously because its the only calorie free option AND i dont have any injections ).

Sending flutterings of            to you all

Flutterbye xx


----------



## nichub

hi lovely ladies, went for last scan this morning, the sonographer couldnt see one of my ovaries very well so had to have abdo scan and couldnt quite see all follices but i think ive got at least 12 decent size ones so egg collection monday!! 
im supposed to be on 13 hr shifts on sat and sun but dont think ill make it! i cant fit in my uniform for a start!!  i suppose ill have to see how i go! 
only tonights and tomorrows jabs left woo hoo!!!!  

hows everyone else??

nic
xx


----------



## odineen

That's great news Nic! I'm in at 8 on Monday for 8 day scan! Good luck with you eggs. 

I'm really crampy at the moment can feel something happening down there!

Hope everyone's enjoying the weather!

Orla


----------



## Bunny Face

Hiya, 

Thats great news Nic - 13 is excellent!!!

I had my day 7 scan today and I currently have 16 at various sizes.  Most around 7mm at the moment so they need to grow a bit. 

xxx


----------



## suzy2509

Nic - thats great news 12 is a great amount    Best of luck for the ec monday


----------



## nichub

thanks girls, ill let you know how i get on

nic
xx


----------



## suzy2509

Hi ladies quick question for you, i stopped pill on wednesday and only started bleed today so when i go for baseline scan on tuesday i am more than likely going to be still bleeding. Does this matter? it shouldnt be too heavy by then!
Last time i had stopped bleeding when i had scan so just wondering if it matters?

hope everyone is doing good!


----------



## sammy75

suzy, the majority of us women are still bleeding when having the baseline scan so don't worry it is normal,

nic, good luck for ec tomorow and   that you get lots of eggies,

hi to everyone else hope all is well with you all,

afm, time seems to be at a stand still as i just want to hurry up and go for my follow up to get my fet planned i hate all this waiting.


----------



## nichub

thanks sammy, poor you, im no good at waiting either!!

suzy, ive been bleeding both cycles at one stage, im sure they see it in most women, good luck for your scan

im enjoying my drug free day today, im supposed to be on a 13 hr shift however ive got a good manager who have given me an annual leave day as im a tad uncomfortable! 

i cant believe how different both my cycles have been, i hope i get a few eggs tomorrow  

nic
xx


----------



## Carley

Suzy i was on day 3 of my bleed wen i had baseline scan and was still quite heavy and i still d/r ok and all was ok so im sure u will be!!   

Sammy i hope the days fly by for u so u can start with ur FET   

Nic gd luck for tomo i'll be thinking of u and   u get lots of lovely eggies   

Afm im having a really bad day i tested (i know it's too early) (blood test OTD 9/6 and HPT OTD 11/6) and got a negative but AF  would b due today and ive been getting af cramps since yest, spots on face and just generally feel down which is wat normally happens just before AF arrives so ive spent most of my day in bed sobbing   

Carley xXx


----------



## nichub

ah carley, its still really early hun, alot of the girls that get their bfp feel like their af is on the way

sending you big   

nic
xx


----------



## sammy75

carley, def too early i think as some women who test early don't get a positive result until atleast 8dpt so hang on in there and   that you will get your bfp soon.


----------



## suzy2509

Thanks girls for the replys, i thought it was common just wanted to check with it not being the case last time!

Sammy - i know the waiting must be awful, things will get sorted soon  

Nic - sending you loads of luck for tomorrow, hope you get loads of eggies    I will be thinking of you   

Carley - try and not worry too much like the girls say its still early    

Well as for me like i say got my AF and just waiting for scan on tuesday, feels like things are happening again finally!


----------



## katena

Hey all,

*Sammy *- i'm with you on this waiting game... it needs to just hurry along now!
*Nic *- I hope EC has gone well for you and youve got lots of lovely eggs in those follies!!  
*Suzy* - Goodluck for 2mor x
*Carley *- keep away from those pee sticks!! Its too early! 

Hi to all...nothing new here! (

k


----------



## odineen

Hi all,

I know there will be loads of updates today as there is a lot happening in here!

I woke up last night with shooting pain running through my tummy! Had scan this morning and have 13 follicles from 7mm to 16mm they have increased my dose so back in Wednesday for next scan! Can get excited as I'm sooo tired!

Orla


----------



## sammy75

great news on your follies odineen,

nic, hope ec went well and you got lots of eggs for yourself,

hope everyone else ok today.


----------



## nichub

hi girls, got 7 eggs which im more than happy with, and they are all for me, they had some difficulty getting to one of my ovaries but apart from being uncomfortable im a happy chicken!!!!

thanks girls for your lovely message and i hope everyone is well

nic
xx


----------



## sammy75

well done nic, and   and  that you get good fertilization. i will be checking for your news while in work tomorow lol.


----------



## suzy2509

Orla - sounds like everything is doing good    

Nic - thats great 7 eggies for you!! got my fingers crossed for great fertilization for you


----------



## monkeybear

Hello Ladies  

May I join you?I'm an egg share donor -on norethisterone at the mo-should be finishing them this week to start stimming next week all being well-if my blooming clinic bother to ring me! I'm on an antagonist protocol. Had the drugs nearly a month and all the waiting is starting to do my poor little nut in now. Just hope my ladies up to speed on her side 
cheers
Sam x


----------



## Carley

H i Sam  
The waitinvg about is the worst part eh dont worry too much itll all fly by once u start stimming  
Is this ur first treatment?! Wat clinic r u at?!

Carley xXx


----------



## nichub

hi all

welcome monkeybear

well ive just had a phone call form the embryologist, she said that they had to use icsi which they had said yesterday due to use using frozen donor sperm it had lost some of its motility, so today she said that out of the 7 eggs, 4 were mature enough for icsi and just one has fertilised, which i dont mind as long as the little blighter keeps developing, not too concerned about not having any to freeze as i will just egg share again and do a fresh cycle, what are your thoughts on this girls, i didnt get to this stage last time so im not really sure oh and ill be having a 3 day transfer which will be thurs

(sorry for long post)

nic
xx


----------



## monkeybear

Hi Carley

i'm at notts care for my first treatment for first baby.hubs vasectomy reversal healed back up so this is our only option now really. I gave in and rang them 10 mins ago-my lady is due in for down reg scan thurs so all to plan so far just gotta   she gets the thumbs up and i get the call to stop taking the pill! Then onto stimming!
Hows about you?

Hi nichub-not long for you now-and remember one is all it takes!   All the very best hun x


----------



## Carley

Nic as Sam says it only takes one so fingers crossed for u sweet   

Sam i am with CRM London and on 2ww!!

Carley xXx


----------



## monkeybear

hi-carley-oooh sending you lots of   and wishing you all the best-when will you find out?xxxx


----------



## Carley

Sam ive got blood test on thurs but wont get results until prob mon maybe fri but i wont hold my breath lol if not will do HPT in sat   im sooooo scared. Just taking it one day at a tine and   AF doesnt arrive altho i know the pessaries can delay AF!!

Carley xXx


----------



## monkeybear

hi
well goodluck for yur blood test. Whats a hpt(i'm probs being very dim)?
How did you find ec and et?x


----------



## Carley

Hpt = home preg test!!
Im prob wrong person to ask bout ec and et as i had a pretty rough time but its not how it normally is i think its cos i have 2 large cysts and endo!!

Carley xXx


----------



## monkeybear

ah-told ya i was being dim -lol -my friend had ec on fri-all good no probs she was told-none of the 12 eggs collected had matured   and now she had to go in for scan this morn coz in a lot of pain last night-they now told her she has mild ohss? So she had bit of rough time -everyones different though i know  xx


----------



## sammy75

nic,   that your little embie is a strong little fighter,

welcome monkey bear, good luck with your cycle and yes everyone is different when it comes to ec as i was fine apart from feeling a bit bloated for a couple of days.

hope your co0ping ok with the 2ww carley and not much longer to go,   .

hi to everyone else hope all is ok with everyone.


----------



## monkeybear

hi sammy-thank you   on the whole most people have said ec not too bad to me but we shall just have to wait and see  
you're waiting to start fet? x


----------



## katena

Hey,

Welcome monkeybear! EC was fine for me...well i suffered after but that had to do LOTS of podding and poking as ai had 24 eggs!   ET was also difficult but cos i have a curvy cervix!! Great eh!

Nic - i had 10 mature eggs.... only 3 fertilised with icsi! It just happens doesn't it! If they say they were mature then its all good with the eggs.... just fate can throw us a curve ball and as they say.. it only takes 1! btw - if i had my time again i wouldnt have frozen my 2.... as a fresh shared cycle is cheaper!! Approx £1300 for medicated FET!! (plus the freeze cost of £500ish)Grrrrrrrr! 

hi to all.... running off now as im leaving work!!   

karen


----------



## cheran

Hello all, I was wondering if I could join your group?  I am currently going through egg donation, on gonal F injections, had scan today and there were quite a few follicles  .  Just wanting some advice as I a nervous about the egg collection procedure - has any of you girls had it?  I think it will be sometime next week, maybe Monday.
Many thanks


----------



## Carley

Hey Cheran welcome   

EC is a dodle i also wound myself up to a point where my bp was thru the roof wen i got there and they checked me over   but it was absolutely fine i was sedated ad don't remember a thing!!

Carley xXx


----------



## cheran

Thanks Carley, I think I'm just worrying - the clinic give you loads of leaflets about OHSS and it scares you a bit.  Were you fully sedated?  Think clinic just said local Anaesthetic for me and it takes about 30 mins - is that about right?


----------



## Carley

I was sedated but must have been fully cos i was proper asleep like wen u have a general!! Yea time wise i think thats about right!!!


----------



## cheran

Cheers for that, you've put my mind at rest - probs shouldn't read EVERY page on internet  , there's always dodgy info in there somewhere.  Got another scan on Friday, so just   everything continues to go okay


----------



## Carley

Cheran im exactly the same i read up about EVERYTHING   and worry about EVERYTHING   

U will be fine and fingers crossed ur scan goes ok and ur still producing lovely follies all with lovely eggs inside   

Carley xXx


----------



## suzy2509

Hi to Cheran & monkeybear    As for the ec i found it surprisingly fine, i was worried and even after didn't have much discomfort 

Nic - got my fingers crossed for your little embie, i'm sure its and fighter    

Well as for my been for baseline scan today and everything ok so start stimming tonight!! and back for next scan next tuesday

Hi to everyone else aswell


----------



## suzy2509

One quick question for you ladies, are any of your hubbys taking zinc supplements or any other male supplements/vitamins, i heard zinc was good for sperm improvement but not sure if he should use them or not??


----------



## Carley

Hey Suzy pleased ur starting stimming again   

Yes it is Zinc that is gd for sperm i was also told a pint of milk a day is also gd, my DH has been taking wellman conception   

Carley xXx


----------



## monkeybear

Hi ladies
Karen-24 eggs! thats good   hope i get a nice number
cheran-hello fellow newbie to the thread   i know what you mean about lots of scary info on ohss from the clinic-i got a whole heap of it too!
suzy-good to hear your experience wasnt too bad.yup my hubby is on zinc-also our clinic recommended garlic.lycopene,vit c+e,selenium and folate.
Sam x


----------



## nichub

hi girls thanks for messages,

karen i didnt even realise about the cost but it makes sense to do a fresh cycle if i need to do another one!

cheran, i only had my egg collection yesterday and although im slightly uncmfortable its not that bad, the sedation is amazing!!  

thanks suzi, sorry i cant help about zinc as we used donor sperm

nic
xx


----------



## kedmo1

Good luck nic,bet your little one is gonna be the one for you.

Hi to the rest of girls stimming.I found egg collection the easy bit, so don't fret.

AFM, this time not as smooth for me. DR scan 2day and not DR properly ,have follies showing so have to do pregnal injection and keep DR for another 2weeks and wait for another bleed and then start again! Not bothered as off to Spain now on Sunday for 10days and hopefully will be gd to stim on my return.


----------



## suzy2509

sorry to hear things aren't going smoothly Kedmo    But like you say if your going away then its probably best really so your will be nice and refreshed ready for stimming when you return!
I'm sure things will come together and you will get your BFP


----------



## odineen

Hi all and all the newbies!

Karen - good luck for et hope your little champion sticks for you    

Kedmo - as suzy said you'll be nice and chillaxed when you get back for stimming!

afm - just about to go in for 10 day scan hope i find out when ec is and my Little follicles are growing well!!!

how every one is keeping well xxxxx

Orla


----------



## odineen

17 follicles another scan tomorrow with ec Saturday! I am very excited now!!!


----------



## monkeybear

Hi ladies

kedmo-hope your dr goes well after your pregnyl injecton-have a lvoely time in spain-nice relaxing hol ready for your stimming  
odineen-yay 17 follies-well done-goodluck for next scan and ec on sat hun  

my lady has her scan tomoz am so i hope i get the call i'm waiting for to tell me i can come off pill and start stimming on day 2 of my cycle xx


----------



## Bunny Face

Hey Ladies, 

Nic - Hope you are feeling ok and ET went well. 
Kedmo - enjoy Spain 
Odineen - 17 is great, good luck for Saturday
Monkeybear - glad things are starting to move for you 

AFM - 21 follicles today and EC on Friday - eeeeek!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nichub

hey girls, 

kerry, have a lovely holiday and sure you will back on track when you get back
orla, 17 follies is great, good luck for ec on sat
monkeybear, hope you can start stimming soon
bunnyface, wow 21 follies is great good luck for you ec  on friday

afm, my little embryo is growing well and im going in tomorrow at 10.20 for et, by then hopefully i should have a 6-8 cell embryo

sorry if ive missed anyone out, hope your all well

nic
xx


----------



## monkeybear

Hi

Bunny face-aw wow 21 follies-fab-goodluck for ec  
nichub-glad to hear embie is growing well-all the best for tomoz morning-will be thinkin of you  
xx


----------



## nichub

thanks monkeybear, ive just been looking at your signature and it seems that both our hubby's had vas reversals the same month same year!!! how strange, ours however didnt work at all!!!

nic
xx


----------



## monkeybear

ah wow  
do you mind me asking how its worked for you?i'm on antagonist protocol. Can i ask a bit more about your dh's side of treatment? we've paid for merc to be done first although we're 99% sure we wont get anything through from it as they've done it once already.so its almost certain it'll be ssr-do you mind me asking whether your hub had ssr and what sort of quality etc was produced? In theory we hope that the lil fellas are ok and just cant get through?Would really appreciate your experience  xx


----------



## Carley

Kedmo i hope u have a lovely holiday   

Nic gd luck for ET hope all goes well for u and embie snuggles in tight   

Odineen and Bunnyface wow lots of lovely follies thats great gd luck for EC   

Monkeybear i hope u start to get stimming soon   

Afm i tested today    im due blood test tomo at clinic and was told not to do hpt until sat but surely if it was positive it woulda shown up today i used first response!!!

Im still going for blood test tomo as this has been torture and i just need confirmation, bit cofused as ive not had af, i had a very small bleed last night just wen i wiped hr after pessary but nothing since so im wondering wat that coulda been!!
Ive already been in touch with another clinic id really like to go to does anyone know how long id have to wait to share again?!

Carley xXx


----------



## nichub

oh carley, sorry to hear that hun but just wait until your blood test and see what that says, i think most clinics say one full cycle after the initial bleed,     

monkeybear, im really sorry but i cant help you because we used donor sperm, dh wasnt that keen on the ssr and there was the financial implications also to consider, we just thought firstly that using donor sperm woulnt make any difference to us and that we would be able to fund a few more goes if we used donor rather than ssr and icsi, sorry im not much help! 

nic
xx


----------



## Carley

Thanx Nic

Is anyone at herts and essex!?

Carldy xXx


----------



## nichub

hi girls, im feeling a bit negative today, ive just had my et and my embryo was only just developing into a 3 cell and was slightly fragmented,  the embryologist firstly said that it hadnt changed from yesterday but then went to look at it again when she was showing us on the screen and said in the last few minutes it had gone from a 2 cell to a 3 cell, so i suppose there is some cell division there, dont know what to think now!!! 

nic
xx


----------



## Carley

Nic   im sure once ur embie is back in it's rightful place it will snuggle in nicely   

Carley xXx


----------



## monkeybear

Hi
ah Carley i'm really hoping you bloodtest shows otherwise for you hun sending lots of   and  

nic-ok well thanks for sharing with me anyway-i wonder whether we'll end up going down that route anyway if they cant get aything from dh but we'll see. Try to think positive for your lil embie-its where it belongs now   take care of yourself and treat yourself a bit-are you off work for 2ww?xx


----------



## Carley

Monkeybear thanx but blood test showed   this morn!!   but im doin ok i had my day yest and now im just looking forward to doin it all again and i won't stop until i get my dream   .

Just trying to find ladies that have been to or are at Herts and Essex!!! 

Carley xXx


----------



## monkeybear

Ah hun-i'm so sorry to hear that   heartbreaking.  Its excellent that you're looking to the next cycle and not giving up though-you'll deffo get your dream come true! thinin of ya chick xx


----------



## nichub

carley im so sorry to hear that hun       

monkeybear im not back in work until the 24th and otd is the 22nd so ive got plenty of resting time

nic
xx


----------



## monkeybear

Hi nic
thats good then-relax and pamper,goodluck x


----------



## kedmo1

Sorry about bfn carley, onwards and upwards now though for next cycle. herts and Essex,there is a thread on page 2 of the egg share forum (not this thread) titled herts and Essex posted of 05.03.11

Nic, 3 cell transfer is better than no transfer and you will have to hope its just a slow developer,bound to be a boy embie then. Lol. Good luck and hope it keeps dividing X


----------



## nichub

thanks kerry, you put a smile on my face 
Has any one had any side effects from the pessaries? Like an upset stomache Or is it just me?
Nic
Xx


----------



## Bunny Face

Hello, 

Oh Nichub try not to feel too down...this could still be 'the one'.  As for the pessaries - yes they did.  Back bottom (!) made my stomach worse and so glad I could change to the 'front' bottom after ET. 

x


----------



## minkey114

Hi Ladies,

Carley - saw your plea re Herts and Essex, I did my last cycle there egg sharing - how can I help?? x x


----------



## Carley

Minkey hey just wanted to know any experiences with them they seem lovely and im hoping to share with them soon!!!


----------



## nichub

bunny face i'm using them vaginally but i've had an upset stomach all day! Who knows it might just be me, your right it could be the embie thats going to stick so i need to try and be positive really

Nic
Xx


----------



## sammy75

Carley sorry about your bfn,

Hi everyone else today,


----------



## monkeybear

Hi  ladies 
I've finally had the news i've been waiting for-i can stop the pill on saturday ready to start stimming on 2nd day of cycle-so got to squeeze in injection training,consent forms and another blood test on day 1 or 2-so relieved to be moving forwards now but incredibly nervous   
Hope everyone else is ok 
Sam xx


----------



## cheran

Hi everyone, hope everyone is well.  Just been for my 2nd scan to check follicle growth and was told I am very high rish of OHSS  .  Doc recommending egg collection on Monday but freeze embryos - has anyone had or heard of anyone who has had this OHSS - I am in a panic


----------



## Bunny Face

Great news Monkey Bear x

Cheran, I've had mild OHSS but it started after my EC.  I have heard of this before and I think in cases where OHSS is a risk they will always freeze your embryos because pregnancy can make it worse.  You need to drink lots of fluid.  I know its disappointing to get this far and not to have the transfer but its probably for the best. 

AFM - Really bad news.  I had my EC on Friday and the clinic collected 11 eggs.  Three of my eggs were mature but we had a phonecall this morning to say that none had fertilised  

I dont need to tell you ladies how I feel  , its been such a long road but DH and I have decided that we cant continue with the fertility journey.  I'm in alot of discomfort and its for nothing...I cant do this again.


x


----------



## Carley

Bunnyface   im so sorry to hear ur news this is such a long hard struggle and i can c u have been thru this a lot im not sure what to say u have to do whats best for u and DH big    thinking of u sweetie!!!

Carley xXx


----------



## nichub

bunny face, i'm so so sorry, thats just shattering, make sure you and your dh look after each other, and as you know we are all ears if you need a chat 

Nic
Xx


----------



## cheran

Bunny face, thanks for your advice.  I am so sorry to hear about your news - sending you  many s

Cheran xx


----------



## suzy2509

Bunny Face - so sorry to hear your news my thoughts are with you    

MonkeyBear - great to hear your getting moving  

Cheran - hope the OHSS dosn't get too bad for you  

Carley - sorry to hear you got a negative but great to see your looking to the future good luck with next cycle  

hi to everyone else too hope everyone it do good
I am still stimming, due second scan on tuesday to see how they are growing, so fingers crossed this time they grow better.


----------



## monkeybear

Hi ladies

Bunny face-i'm so so so sorry to hear that-big   i'm thinking of you hun-we're always here if you need to vent/talk/have a cry etc xxxx
cheran=-goodluck for ec today hope they gots lots to freeze for you xx
suzy-hope your follies are growing nicely goodluck for tomoz

i'm just waiting to start-got a few cramps now x


----------



## cheran

Hi Ladies, hope you are all well.  Had my EC yesterday and they got 38 eggs - was sick after the ec though.  Got call from clinic today 11 of my half have been fertilised and are going to blasto.  The clinic still worried about me getting OHSS although feel ok today bit tired and belly a bit tender but thats it.  Dr gave me prescription for cabergoline?  anyone had this before, its supposed to help with the OHSS
Cheran xx


----------



## angel_83

Hi everyone, not been on for a while just reading through catching up.

Carley - sorry to hear you got a BFN..   its great to see you are being so positive and thinking about your next cycle. Do you think you will use a local clinic now?

Suzy - How did your scan go today? 

Charan - sorry can't help you on that as I'm behind you in my cycle...great news on the amount of eggs collected and fertilised!

Monkeybear - great things are moving...when do you start you stimms?

Bunnyface - Just read your post..sending you a big   

Nic - How are you feeling...sending you lots of   ?

Had my down regulation scan today, everything is ok and I had a phone call this pm saying I can start stimming on Thursday and then back in for a scan next tues.


----------



## Carley

Angel i have a few things to sort first as i have quite bad endo and 2 very large cysts but will use a dif clinic a lil closer i def won't b going back to my previous clinic   

Cheran wow amazing number of eggs, can't help with what u been prescribbed rest up look after yourself and drink plenty of water!!

Hi to everyone else in a rush today so sorry for lack of personals...... Oh i had some amazing news today   I found out this morn my recip is preg   and i must say im feeling pretty proud of my self to say the least   

Carley xXx


----------



## monkeybear

Hi

Cheran-yay wow well done on your number of eggs sweetie! Will they be able to do an et or have you got to freeze them all?x
angel-hi-great that you can start stims-goodluck-i'm awaiting my af to start stims any day-taking her sweet time though getting slight cramps today!  x


----------



## angel_83

Carley thats great news on your recipient! You should be so proud..you've done an amazing thing!

Monkeybear I hope AF turns up soon...typical it never does when you want it to!


----------



## cheran

That's such good news about your recipient Carley, though disappointing for you.  

Clinic said they are going to feeeze all my eggs after blasto, they gonna ring me Monday to see if everything okay - hope to hear good news about my recipient, as clinic said they won't put my freezies into me until August

Cheran xx


----------



## suzy2509

Hi everyone i had my second scan today and everything going well   have about 11 follices at the moment and all good sizes, so carry on with meds and back on friday for final scan and ec on monday 
So really pleased and getting excited now 

cheran - 38 eggs is amazing! and 11 fertilized aswell congrats. hope you dont feel too ill. sorry cant help with meds they gave you, never had them myself.

Monkeybear - hope af turns up soon, try not to think about it! 

Angel - great to hear everything is going good with you and you can start stimming 

Carley - great news that you recip got a positive, should be proud of yourself. I still dont know if my recip did on my last cycle, going to wait till this cycle is finished to ask it think!!


----------



## angel_83

Thats great news suzy I'm glad it went ok! Yay for final scan on friday and EC monday!!! x


----------



## suzy2509

thanks angel


----------



## minkey114

Carley thats wonderful news for your recipient BUT also wonderful news for you a real positive for your lovely eggs - well done x x


----------



## nichub

hey everyone, sorry ive not been on here for a few days, ive just bought a new house ( good timing ) so ive been busy sorting things out which is a welcome distraction whilst on 2ww! i dont really feel anything apart from sore (.)(.) which is prob down to progesterone

good to see so many of you working your way through treatment nicely and well done cheran for an amazing number of eggs!!

hi to everyone else

nic
xx


----------



## katena

Hey,

Just a quickie as ive just got back from Madrid..

Cheran - i had to take cabergoline too...(i had 24 eggs) it is to reduce the risk of ohss but it can cause some not so nice side affects! As with any drug it can affect people very differently. With me it caused nausea and lack of appetite..(including fluids) not so good when you have to keep fluids and protein levels up. At ET they advised me to keep going with it as long as poss.. which was around 2 more days. I also had to measure fluids in and out and advise my clinic of the numbers... if intake was 2-3,00 mls output should be more than 1000 at least.

Keep in touch with your clinic if you dont feel so well on them!

Good luck!

Hi to all



kx


----------



## monkeybear

Hi ladies

carley-great news about your recip-well done-has it helped you knowing? i havent made the decison whether i want to know or not-i'll wait and see what happens first with me.x
cheran-i know it'll probs seem like august is an eternity away but keep yourself busy and pamper yourself after all you've been through and it'll be here before you know it x
suzy-fab news on follies-not long for ec-crossig everything chick x
nichub-good that you've got something to take your mind off it-hopefully time will pass quickly-how much longer do you have?x

ok afm...i went to the clinic yesterday as was spotting and was hubs day off so egg share nurse said come in so i had injection training,consent forms and another blood test. I even injected myself! omg was so easy!i was worried for nothing-painless and easy with the needles i'll be using  Phew!! on way home started properly so rang them and they're starting me stimming tonight first scan first thing monday-eek! wow really happening now!! xx


----------



## nichub

hi monkey bear glad your getting started, my otd is the 22nd. So only 6 days left now!
Glad you had a nice break karen

Nic
Xx


----------



## monkeybear

ooh not too long now then-yes am glad to be finally starting-has seemed like forever!  x


----------



## angel_83

Monkeybear congrats on starting stims..I start stims tonight also! Good luck for your scan monday x

How is everyone else?


----------



## monkeybear

hi angel-oh cool  what protocol are you on and drugs? i'm on an antagonist protocol and am on menopur and add in cetricide jabs on day 5 -first injection went really well-i was nervous for nothing-barely felt it!  x


----------



## suzy2509

Quick update from me - been for final scan and everything doing good, got about 13 follices now all good sizes. So booked in for ec on monday morning


----------



## monkeybear

yay suzy thats so fab   all the very ebst for mon-let us know how you go on hun-lots of     xx


----------



## nichub

thats great suzy good luck for monday 

Nic
Xx


----------



## suzy2509

Thanks monkeybear & nic  

Nic - how you doing on your 2ww, how long before you test?


----------



## cheran

Good luck Suzy for Monday EC.  Had mine Monday gone been bad ever since - don't want to put you off, got OHSS n look about 3-months pregnant!  Procedure was fine, didn't feel anything.  my ET in a few months.  Hope everyone else doing great
Cheran xx


----------



## nichub

hey suzy i test on wednesday, so not long now, and ive not been tempted to test early, in fact i'm nervous about testing at all!

Nic
Xx


----------



## suzy2509

got everything crossed for you nic x


----------



## nichub

thanks hun, i hope all goes well on monday

nic
xx


----------



## angel_83

Monekeybear I'm on a long protocol..thats all I know! I'm only really understanding it all as I go along  

Suzy - Great news about your scan and everything is going well! Will be thinking about you monday...Yay for EC!!! Keep us posted x

Nic - Good luck for weds...hope you are have a nice relaxed weekend    

I'm still stimming at min...due for scan tues! Feeling ok although I feel Shattered and lazy, did anyone else feel like that whilst stimming

I wish the weather would make up its mind...rain then sun then rain


----------



## suzy2509

Thanks Angel glad everything is good with you, as for the tiredness its perfectly normal, i could have stayed in bed all day!!!


----------



## nichub

hey girls, ive started with a bit of brown discharge this morning (tmi) so although i know this doesnt necessarily mean a bfn, i wasnt very hopefull anyway will such poor cell division. so i suppose i will just have to wait and see!!

nic
xx


----------



## sammy75

nic,   that it's not over for you,

hi to everyone else hope your cycles are going to plan and those of you who are pupo sending you lots of      ,

afm, got a letter from clinic cancelling my appt for 22nd june due to the doc leaving so got another for july 25th but i have decided to transfer my frozen embies to a private clinic so i can go and have my fet asap so just waiting to hear from the new clinic that my embies have been transferred safely into their care.


----------



## monkeybear

hi
cheran-sorry to hear you've suffered.have they given you any tablets for the ohss?x
angel-i'm on day4 of stimming and am deffo feeling tired-a  little bit headachy too but thats it really. x
sammy-hope you get some news from the new clinic soon x

afm-first scan first thing tomoz then onto 2 jabs a day-tired but nothing else really x


----------



## suzy2509

Nic - try and keep positive, keeping my fingers crossed for you     

Quick update from me - had ec today everything was fine and i got 10 eggs so just have to wait and hear tomorrow about fertilization!


----------



## monkeybear

congrats suzy-great news-sending lots of      for fertilization. Goodluck xx


----------



## sammy75

well done suzy, and good luck for the call tomorow.


----------



## angel_83

Suzy glad everything went ok - how are you feeling? x

Monkeybear - how did your scan go?


----------



## suzy2509

Thanks girls and angel i am feeling fine thankyou, was tired when i returned so couple of hours sleep this afternoon but no pain so far


----------



## Carley

Suzy rest up and gd luck for the call tomo   
Sorry ive not been here much im always reading but feel a lil lost lately and im in so much pain with my cysts and endo ive been trying to sort that out   
Hope ur all well   



Carley xXx


----------



## nichub

well done suzy, and i hope you get really good fertilisation!

Hey carley, hope your ok 

I've had some more brown discharge then a spot of red blood then its stopped again! I'm so convinced its all over though, feel really sad today! :-( 

Nic
Xx


----------



## suzy2509

Thanks Nic hope you start to feel better dont give up yet its only a small amount aswell you never know


----------



## suzy2509

Quick update for you just had phone call from clinic and great news, out of the 10 eggs 8 have fertilized!

So i am so happy


----------



## Carley

Suzy thats fantastic news  
So pleased for u  
Carley xXx


----------



## suzy2509

Thanks Carley

Forgot to say because we have a good number we can go to blastcyst so got et on saturday.
Can't believe it i am over the moon, i haven't had hardly any sleep all night worried about it! and so glad they rang early so i am not waiting about all day


----------



## Carley

Thats sooo fantastic    wat an absolute dream for u   
Thinking of u let us know how they do over the next few days   


Carley xXx


----------



## sammy75

that's great news suzy, good luck for transfer,

nic, hope your ok and you get your bfp regardless of the spotting,   .

carley, hi to you and hope your doing ok,

hi to everyone else.


----------



## monkeybear

Congrats Suzy-fab news chick-goodluck for et xx


----------



## angel_83

Suzy - wow thats great!   so pleased for you

Carley - hope you are feeling better soon x

Had my scan today...all looking ok, got a second scan on thurs so hopefully not long now till EC


----------



## nichub

suzy, im so pleased for you, well done you!!!

sammy thanks for your good wishes however i started with a full bleed last night so i rang the clinic this am and they advised me to test a day early which i did and of course it was   so i have a follow up on the 22nd of july and an all inclusive holiday booked in august which i will be taking full advantage of!!!

thanks for all your support girls and ill join you again in september for another cycle, i hope you all get your bfp's

nic
xx


----------



## monkeybear

hi angel-glad your scan went well-did they tell you how many follie?i had mine yesterday first thing-seems to be fine-have some follies growing but she said early days,lining looks good apparently. there was some blood there which was bit concerned about but will hopefully disperse once stimming progresses-if theres any kind of debris/fluid the cycle may have to be cancelled so really hope it sorts itself out! am back tomorrow for another scan-started cetritide so will see if that has any effect yet xx


----------



## angel_83

nic - sending you lots of     sorry to hear its BFN ! Enjoy your hol x


----------



## angel_83

Monkeybear - they didn't tell me how many follies? Hope your scan goes well tomorrow and i'll let you know how mine goes thurs x


----------



## Carley

Nic im so sorry to hear its a BFN  
Gd luck to u all stimmimg.

Carley xXx


----------



## suzy2509

I am so sorry to hear you got a negative, i felt so positive for you aswell!! Hope you enjoy your holiday you deserve it


----------



## kedmo1

Sorry nic about news.


----------



## monkeybear

ah Nic-so sorry hun to hear your news.   sending big big   
i hope they can give you some more info at your review and have a lovely relaxing hol in aug xxxx


----------



## katena

Hey,

Nic - i am sooo sorry to hear about your bfn sending you lots of hugs and hope you enjoy your holiday!

Suzy - thats brilliant new about the fertilisation rate and going to blast will really increase your chances! They told me it can even be as high as 50% chance!!! 

Sammy - good luck going private, hopefully things will move along nicely for you 

Hi to everyone else, seems lots are stimming so i hope those little follies keep growing!!

AFM - on our review meeting some months back our consultant said we would start our medicated FET in early July... but to call if i had a period just before as they would use that as Day 1. So... Sat was Day 1, i called to advise and called back today to chase it up. They said as i dont have a protocol i may not be able to use this cycle! I am sooooo fuming as this is EXACTLY what Mr M advised and if things are delayed more i may give up the will to carry on... this waiting it really difficult! 

So - i am angry.com today!   especially when its costing us £1300 for medicated FET (more than it states on their costs chart!)

k


----------



## sammy75

nic, so sorry it didn't work but i hope you try and enjoy your hols and good luck for your next cycle,

katena, i agree with the waiting and constant delays all the time is so frustrating, hope you can get moving soon with your fet,

hi to everyone else and good luck to all those cycling atm and some bfp's would be nice to give the thread a bit of an uplift as we are not having much to celebrate atm.


             that we get bfp's.


----------



## odineen

Nic soo sorry to hear your news!


----------



## monkeybear

Hi ladies
Katena thats really bad, have they decided for deffo?how frustrating, big  .

well afm...not fab news-had 2nd scan this morning what they thought was blood on the scan is in fact a polip they now think   which is sat smack bang in the centre @ 5mm big. the good news is they implant above it in the top section so hopefully the little embie will steer clear(please steer clear please  ) and not implant in the stupid polip. omg i didnt expect something like this to happen! just waiting for my call from them to tell me when next scan is etc...x


----------



## katena

HIya,

Monkeybear -sorry to hear your news... i dont know alot about things like that but i wish everything turns out alright for you!

Hi to everyone - its been quiet on here hasnt it?

AFM -  we had the call that we can start this cycle!! Yey! So we start on Day 21 (July 9th) and i guess that FET will be around Aug 8th ish!

Happy now!

k


----------



## kedmo1

Good news Karen on starting this cycle, bet ya pleased.

Hope your transfer goes well monkeybear 

Oideen-sending sticky luck for yours.

Suzy great news on fertilisation rates, gd luck for blast transfer.

AFM-feel like I've bn D/R for ages now. Off for another scan 2moro and hopefully will be gd to start stimming now. Getting night sweats that a menaporsal pig would be proud of. So hoping its worked this time and I am all shrivelled inside by now!!


----------



## angel_83

monkeybear do you know when your next scan is yet? I had my second scan this morning and they said I've got to go back for another scan sat morning.


----------



## suzy2509

Katena - great that you can get started  

Kedmo - hope you get stimming soon 

Monkeybear  - soory to hear the news but keep positive  

Angel - hope your doing ok good luck with scans  

hope everyone else is doing good too  

I rang the clinic today as i was curious how my little embies are doing, and great news all 8 are still going strong
2 out of the 8 are a bit lower quality but rest are doing great. So still having transfer saturday morning can't wait!


----------



## angel_83

wow suzy thats brill!!! Hope everything goes ok sat. I can't wait till EC...not been given a date yet but they said everything is going ok and as it should be! Been stimming for a week now...how long were you stimming for? x


----------



## suzy2509

Thanks Angel glad everything is going ok with you, i started stimming on the 7th june so i was stimming (on gonal f) until 17th,
so 11 days, then had ec on the 20th june.
So you shouldn't be long now


----------



## monkeybear

Hi guys

Hope you're all well

katena-yay on getting the thumbs up-thats so fab  xx
kedmo-thanks hope you get good news to move onto stimming tomoz x
angel-glad all is going well chick-i'm back in again tomoz so will know a bit more then x
suzy-thanks and what fab news for you hun! were on gonal or menopur do you mind me asking?x


Sam xx


----------



## suzy2509

monkeybear - of course i don't mind, i was on Gonal F injections


----------



## sammy75

suzy, great news about your embies so you should def get a bfp from that crop,

katena glad you can start your fet and will be   that you get your bfp.

hi everyone else and good luck to you all.


----------



## nichub

hey girls, thanks for all your lovely comments, i really appreciate the support on here. 

I'm glad your all moving on well with your treatment and and sure this thread is due some bfp's very soon 

Nic
Xx


----------



## monkeybear

Hi guys

i had my 3rd scan this morn-not great again-this time they've found fluid   so each time i've coming away feeling a bit negative-even more so today.they cant do et if fluid present. And i only seem to have @ 8-10 follies by sounds of it of which half go to my recip so am worrying if they ahve to freeze it means not many and lesser chances of thawing ok.
Have tried to stay strong but feel like   right now. I know things could still be ok but things keep happening. Can only afford this one go at it. 
Sorry for moaning about me-how is everyone else doing?goodluck for tomoz suzy xx


----------



## suzy2509

monkeybear -  i know it is hard to keep positive but i am sure you will get your BFP eventually   they haven't said its over so there is still hope 
As for any further costs, i am not sure which clinic you use but i am with LWC Darlington and i know they had a special offer on when i registered with them that many of the chargeable cost were free. So basically i have got all my treatment free all i had to pay was the HFEA fee (£104) even got icsi, blasts etc free
It may be worth looking if they have any offers on like that still or in future at a branch near you!


----------



## monkeybear

hi suzy
Thanks-i'm trying-have managed to be strong till today but i'll be fine.
oh wow really? I am with care in notts ,its costing us @ £3500 for tests,hfea,drugs,icsi and ssr even with egg share! we will have to pay fro freezing and blasts etc on top too!Thats fab-if i need another cycle maybe i'll consider it?
Theres still deffo lots of hope i just feel very down from it all-they rang me and want me back in again tomorow so obviously keeping a close eye on me    xxx


----------



## Carley

Monkeybear - another one to consider is CRM London i paid £104 hfea fee and thats it but i only needed ivf but even with icsi it would be £740 extra i think even blasts is free, chin up sweet   


Carley xXx


----------



## suzy2509

Carley your clinic sounds very similar, i would have had to pay about £800 for icsi it was only because of the special offer that it was free.
£3500 sounds very high in comparison monkeybear!!


----------



## Carley

I agree Suzy
Monkeybear u could prob get full ivf at a few clinics for that price   
Altho tbh don't listen to my recommendation i would much rather pay than to go back to CRM London they have been horrible from start to finish, i just had to call them reguarding a follow up and got ANOTHER snotty nurse, they have made me feel like an animal being bred from from start to finish, just cos i didn't pay they looked down their nose at me. . . i think it's disgusting but they got what they wanted i suppose as my recip is now pregnant!!
Sorry for the rant i just seem to b goin round and round in circles!!


Carley xXx


----------



## kedmo1

Think the SSR is a big chunk of that cost plus the icsi. I paid about 1000 with ****, tests and egg share cost and then donor sperm ontop of that grand. I really rate care though abd if this free cycle after my full donation cycle doesn't work, id pay again to stay with them. Would you have to do SSR cost again or did they get enough this time, if it isnt your lucky time this go? Hopefully it will all be fine .

AFM. gd to start stimming on Monday after down regging for 5 wks! Am so ready now.

Good luck 4 2moro Suzy and hope your next scan is ok monkeybear.

Kerry


----------



## odineen

Hi Girls

I've not really posted oh here since after my last scan before egg collection. Sooo I got 12 eggs:6 for me and 6 for recipient. Out of my 6, 4 fertilised. Had egg transfer on day 3,when embryologist asked us what we wanted put back in we said ideally we would love 2 but understood that may only be allowed 1. To our shock/delight she said I can't see why we cant put 2 back. We got a 7 cell grade 2 and a 8 cell grade 3 put back on the 14th!!!

I used to think going through down reg and stimming was the hardest thing but how was I wrong! This 2ww has been the hardest thing! I have been counting down the days that I can do an early hpt and Yesterday morning I took one! I had a second line however it was very faint! Every thing I read says a line faint or not is a positive. I took another one this morning and still a second line still faint but slightly darker!

Just thought I'd give you all an up date! OTD in Tuesday so it's still very early days!!!

Sorry for the non personals, hope everyone's is keeping well

 that it stays this way

Orla


----------



## Carley

Orla thats fantastic fingers crossed for u sweet!!  
Can any of u lovely ladies recommend a good clinic!? 

Carley xXx


----------



## odineen

thanks Carley 

I can't fault Care!!!


----------



## suzy2509

Odineen - thats great news fingers crossed for you, i have my et tomorrow so will be starting my 2ww  

carley - i am with LWC darlington and everything has been great, staff are lovely really pleased with them, i know they have other branches different places aswell, check out their website LWC (london womens clinic)

Kedmo - bet your pleased to get stimming, good luck


----------



## odineen

Suzzy good luck for tomorrow and don't drive yourself too  insane with your 2ww!!!!


----------



## Carley

Suzy LWC was one of my choices. . . Will look into them again altho i have 2 large chocolate cysts and endo so i prob wont b accepted. I went with CRM and regret every min  
They should never have let me go ahead with ivf after finding cysts so i feel theyve ruined it all for me!!
Thanx Orla i have looked into care before but like i say i doubt i'll b accepted will try after i know wats happening with cysts and endo as im in so much pain and living on codeine!!

Carley xXx


----------



## Carley

Suzy gd luck for tomo   take care of yourself!!!

Carley xXx


----------



## suzy2509

Thanks for all the good wishes, in at 9.30am in morning so have to be up early!! got an hour an half to travel to clinic 
I will let you know how things go


----------



## monkeybear

Hi ladies

carley and suzy-thanks for the info-i'll bear it in mind-i hope i wont need to.x
Suzy-hope all goes well today x
Orla congrats-thats fab news. Have you frozen any also?x
Care have been brill (except there communication whilst i was waiting to hear when to finish pill) cant really fault them-nice people and go the extra mile to be helpful with appt's etc. the breakdown of my costs are:- £300 tests, £565 drugs, £960 icsi, £104.50 Hfea fee, £1490 SSR. its the ssr that is the main cost. So hopefully once thats out of the way we'll have some sperm to use or freeze. i'll have to pay £355 if want to go to blasts. £465 to freeze embies. A round of FET is £1030 plus anything else i might need like drugs etc. If ige less than 8 and give them to my recip i get another go totally free which is fab. Am hoping wont have to worry about that but at my scan this morning the fluid is still present although they didnt say much about it. They said i have 3 that are ready to go so i may have ec on monday-have to wait for a call this afternoon. I dont mind stimming another day to get them all nice & ripe   so I guess theres nothing more I can do-its in the hands of my body and the care staff! Fingers crossed! Hope everyone else is well xxx


----------



## suzy2509

monkeybear - keeping my fingers crossed for you    

I have been this morning and had my ET, everything went ok, there was only one embryo which had reach blastocyst stage, a few other were a day behind so maybe they will reach tomorrow and can be froze. But the one that did get the blastocyst stage was good quality.
So i am on 2ww, its going to drag so much!!!! test day 6th July   praying for that BFP


----------



## suzy2509

Hi girls just wondeirng if anyone has any tips for while on the 2ww, foods & drinks etc that can increase chances of attachment?


----------



## sammy75

hi suzy, i drank pom wonderful juice it is supposed to aid implantation and it is in tesco £3.00 a bottle but it is 100% juice and brazil nuts about 6 a day also supposed to help implantation hope this helps and good luck,

congrats odineen, it looks like you are pg   but good luck for otd anyway, and about time someone got a bfp on here.

hi to everyone else and hope you all doing ok,

afm, rang the new clinic yesterday and they told me that my old clinic still hasn't released my embies over to them so i will have to ring them and make sure they have recieved the consents i sent them and then i will be able to ring the new clinic and book an appt to sign consents for my fet so i'm hoping i can get going on july cycle.


----------



## kedmo1

Great news on faint line Orla, you naughty early tester. They defo say a faint line is a line, so think you are preggers.


----------



## odineen

Suzy just get plenty of rest,eat healthy and drink loads and try to take your mind off the 2ww but that will be soooooooo hard! To be fair it drives you mad as you examine every little twinge etc
Kedmo I have my fingers crossed for OTD but don't think I should have tested soooooo early as it messes with your head lol 
Am glad everyone is progressing well I have my fingers crossed for you all 
Sammy tell your old clinic that if they don't hand over your embies that you'll have em done for kidnapping lol


----------



## angel_83

Sorry not been on in a couple of days! 

Suzy take it easy now you are in your 2ww  

Orla - I hope you get your BFP...thats great you've had a faint line

Monkeybear..do you know when you are having EC yet? 

Had a scan sat and due in for EC on tues...alittle nervous as i've never been under GA before! Am i being daft worrying about it? I think it's just cos it's the unknown


----------



## monkeybear

hi ladies
suzy-so glad et went well for you hun and hope you also got a few to freeze-you relax and spoil yourself now xx
angel-i'm in on tues  for ec too! first thing-i'm being sedated rather than a general-i've never had a stitch,broke a bone or had general or any kind of sedation so bit anxious too-but we're in safe hands so we'll be fine.

had my last scan on sat am-still fluid present   but am hoping in the 3 days between then and ec it will dissperse-it feels like it may have-been on knicker watch!
Hope everyone else is well and goodluck to all xxxxxx


----------



## angel_83

monekybear thats great you are in for EC too.....we will have to let each other know later on that day how we got on and feel. Thanks for the support...  My DP is having SSR as well so I understand what you mean by all the extra costs!


----------



## monkeybear

hi angel-ah really? ooh hope it goes well for him too-thats the other factor isnt it-as well as our egg hurdle theres retrieving hubs sperm too! they're doing merc for us first but we're 99% sure they'll find nothing.how lovely if not-spare money and no needles/incisions for the him!!will look forward to hearing how you got on toobest of luck xxxxx


----------



## suzy2509

Angel & monkeybear - good luck for ec tomorrow   Don't worry about ec its fine, i was just sedated like you monkeybear, i know its easy to get yourself worked up about it, but there is nothing to worry about!


----------



## monkeybear

Thanks suzy-fingers crossed xxx


----------



## katena

hey,

Ladies... dont worry about EC.. i had sedation for mine and was out like a light.. really easy! but ive also had a general (twice!) The only difference is feeling a bit more groggy afterwards! Good luck!!!

Suzy - hope your relaxing and enjoying your time being PUPO. Hope you get some frosties too!

Orla - congrats on the faint line... lets hope it continues to get darker!!

Sammy - keep pestering to get those embies back! Do you know what kind of protocol you might have for FET? Mines medicated... and lasts about 6 weeks with 2wks d/r and 2ish weeks on estrogen to thicken my lining then ET. i thought it'd be much shorter than the whole of IVF - apparently not! And its costing just short of £1300! 

AFM - were starting d/r (FET) on July 9th! Glad to get back on the wagon!

k


----------



## monkeybear

Thanks Katena-i'll let you now how it goes   glad you've got your start dates-not long to go xx


----------



## sammy75

Hi all, good luck for those having ec or et soon, and hope everyone else doing ok.

Katena, my embies are being sent over to the new clinic next week and got appt for the 7th july and as I have no prob with cycle I will be doing natural cycle so just have to use ovulation tests and when it is detected ring the clinic and have a scan to check lining and have them thawed and put back 3 days after ovulation detected as they are 3 day old embies.


----------



## Carley

Sammy what clinic r u going with!!??

Carley xXx


----------



## Bluebell77

Hello all

I' m looking forward to getting to know everyone. We are about to embark on our first eggshare at the Lister.  It has taken a lot of difficult talking to get here but we are now ready to go for it 100%. We are very lucky to have conceived through a previous isci abroad and now we have a daughter who is 2. 

I am 34 this summer so  I am justable to do this eggshare - hopefully the once and who knows after that? We really can't afford to go for full ivf in the uk and I hyperstimulated last time we went abroad so I'm hoping we will be lucky again. 

We are at the initial bloods stage at the moment.  I must admit I am finding all the waiting difficult. The  GP  has been sat on a letter which has held everything up by a month. just phoned them this morning to check that  they had finally faxed the  Clinic  but it was still not sent grrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!  But hoping that all going well we should cycle in August


----------



## sammy75

Welcome bluebell,

Carley, I am going with crmw in south wales.


----------



## monkeybear

Hi bluebell-welcome-its the worst thing the waiting-i was so impatient-all in all it took me 4 months to get to where we are today-ec! Goodluckxx

well ladies i had my ec this morning. lovely ladies and i had nothing to worry about of course-i drifted off to sleep-it was fab! in some pain now but just taken some more paracetamol. just got home.hubs was in longer than me but they seem to got motile sperm they said-hopefully enough to freeze for a 2nd go if we need to they said.  they got 9 eggs so i got 4. looking ok at mo but obviously only time will tell-will know tomoz am if any fertilised       -and fab news my fluid is gone   so it'll be et on friday if all goes well -so will be a rather sleepless night i think  
hi to everyone else xxx


----------



## suzy2509

Hi bluebell and welcome good luck on your journey 

Monkeybear  - that great new that ec went ok and fantastic that fluid has gone  fingers crossed for fertilisation 

Well i am ok just a few twinges and bloating! got letter from clinic this morning they ended up managing to freeze 2 embryos!


----------



## monkeybear

Hi suzy-thats fab that you have 2 frosties hun xx
angel-how did you get on hun? and hows hubs? my dh is brilliant considering xx


----------



## kedmo1

Great news monkeybear on EC and glad fluid all gone.

Great news on frosties Suzy


----------



## Bluebell77

Hello Monkeybear- good luck for ET !!

Is anyone else here at the Lister?  Finally got the GP to sent the letter so waiting to do bloods now but still feels so far away from starting treatment. I had no idea it would be such a long process but I guess there is a lot of testing to do.  I keep having niggling doubt that they will find something that will stop us from doing the share which is silly really but I don't know what are 'plan B' is at all.  I thought it was a big rollercoaster ride last time but this is a whole different kind of journey, in some ways more emotional. 

Hope everyone is having a good day whereever you may be with your treaments 

Bluebell xx


----------



## monkeybear

Hi -just to say we got the call to say we have one embie-the others didnt make it,so just   our lil one is a fighter and is strong and divides tonight so we can have et friday xxx


----------



## suzy2509

Bluebell - glad GP has got things moving, i know it all seems to take ages at first but you will find everything suddenly comes round, and then its hard to keep up!!
Your right about it being one big rollercoaster!!  

Monkeybear - thats great news on your embie! i am sure its a little fighter good luck for friday xxx


----------



## monkeybear

Hi guys-update- we got the call   so far so good! divided overnight to a 4 cell-its good quality one she said and grade 1-2-apparently 1 is the best so its looking good. Booked in at 12:30pm for et tomorrow but have to wait for a call first to see if it divides to 6 cells overnight as they like to see a 6 cell. Ah -sooooooooooo nerve wracking! xx


----------



## sammy75

good luck, for et monkey,

hi to everyone else today.


----------



## angel_83

Monkeybear - thats great news about your little embie....good luck for et tomorrow! How are you feeling? I'm sore and bloated!!!

Suzy - Hope you are resting and taking it easy x

Update from me - Had ec tues and they collected 15 eggs which was great 8 for me and 7 for my recipient! Weds morning they rang to tell me that out of the 8 eggs 7 were mature and that only 1 had fertilised. Waited nervously all last night and it made it to ET today...yay! So I now have 1 embie on board!!! Just resting today and tomorrow as sore and bloated.

How is everyone else?


----------



## sammy75

congrats on being pupo angel.


----------



## suzy2509

Angel - congratulations on being PUPO


----------



## monkeybear

yay angel-we're exactly the same situation!  i got one embie. got the call this morning to say our lil one has divided to 8 cells overnight and is now a grade 1 embie so the best we could all hope for. going in in an hour for et-just hope it goes smoothly!up till this morning was still feeling sore and bloated-bit better today thankfully. goodluck with your 2ww xxx


----------



## angel_83

Monkeybear that is good to hear...it is horrible waiting for that call isn't it! my stomach was churning. Hope ET went well and you are now putting your feet up for the rest of the day  

Thanks suzy and sammy   

I'm feeling loads better today....the bloating has gone down! Yay!!!


----------



## suzy2509

i started with some period pains earlier tonight and now bleeding, seems too much for implantation bleed, so looks like its over  
I am surprised that it has come now when my test day wasnt till wednesday!!!


----------



## suzy2509

Quick update girls, i was so upset last night and did nothing but cry! But through the night and this morning i have no more blood!!
Just a light showing of brown, but no full bleed, so praying its just implantation and that its not over for me


----------



## katena

Suzy - keeping everything crossed for you! Dont be tempted to test early!    xxx

k


----------



## suzy2509

Thanks Katena i have been tempted to test early but at momment just praying that small amount of blood i am getting isnt AF!!


----------



## sammy75

monkeybear,  hope et went well and you are now resting and on the crazy 2ww.

suzy,   that it's not over for you and   that you get your bfp next week.

hi katena, angel, bluebell, kedmo and anyone else i have missed.

afm, can't wait to go for my appt next week and get dates for my fet, my embies should be sent over by then but just got to get my hiv, hep b and c results from the old clinic but cant get hold of them by phone so think i will drive down on monday and see if they will give me a copy while i'm there as i don't really want to have to pay to have them redone when they were only done in may.


----------



## angel_83

Suzy - sending you lots of      

Sammy - hope everything goes ok next week I bet you can't wait to get things started!!!


----------



## kedmo1

Hey Suzy, hope it was just implantation bleed and you are managing to chill out a bit over weekend.

Sammy hope your appt goes well for FET

Angel and monkeybear, hope your embie is getting settled in.

AFM- day 7 of stimming and I've a swollen belly and a few twinges which I hope at scan tomorrow proves to be good. 

Kerry


----------



## suzy2509

Thanks girls for all the good wishes  

Monkeybear & angel - hope you are both ok after et and starting your 2ww

Kedmo - hope scan goes well for you tomorrow

Sammy - hope everything goes well next week and things get moving soon for you

AFM - still having the period pains and brown blood, doesnt seem to have gotten any heavier, but just confused what it means!
My test day is wednesday which is 16dpo, i am tempted to do a test tomorrow as it will 14dpo!! 
Its just this blood and af pains are so confusing, i just want to know! its driving me crazy, the 2ww has got to be the worse part of tx


----------



## sammy75

suzy, you would get an accurate result tomorow but if it is a neg result you can't be sure that it is a true result as implatation can happen up until day 12 so hcg may still not be high enough but good luck for tomorow and i hope you get a bfp and many lady's get brown bleeding in early pg even more so in ivf pg's.

hi everyone else hope you all ok.


----------



## suzy2509

hi all and thanks for all your feedback  

We decided to do a test this morning as it was driving us crazy and .....  

It just doesn't seem real!! I am over the moon  

Am i right in thinking that it not possible to get a false positive at day 14dpo?


----------



## angel_83

Suzy thats amazing    So happy for you!!!! I'm not sure about if you can get false negatives at 14dpo 
have you been getting any symptoms? xxx


----------



## suzy2509

Thanks angel, dont think it has sunk in still have a little doubt!! Going to test again tomorrow to be on safe side.

I only had a few twinges during first week, then started with a cold and nose blocked (which i read can be a symptom)
Then day 11 dpo i started with period pains/cramps and showing of brown blood.
The brown blood is only light and generally only noticeable when i wipe, i still have this now on day 14 dpo

How are you doing on 2ww


----------



## angel_83

I got slight lower back pains but generally i'm feeling fine. I knew this 2ww would be hard....back to work on weds so that will keep my mind off it. Suzy I Hope you get lots more BFP results


----------



## kedmo1

Great news Suzy, really pleased for you.

Lets hope this is a run of BFP now.

AFM- scan today. Got 7 over 18mm, 12 between 10-15. Stimming til wed to see if smaller ones catch up, then scan wed and EC booked for Friday. So really excited now.


----------



## sammy75

congrats suzy, and you can't have a false positive so you are def pg well done,

hi everyone else today.

i was at the hospital early hours this morning to witness the birth of my niece she weighed just 6lb 9oz and is so tiny and cute so while i was there this afternoon visiting i went to the ivf clinic and asked for my hiv results and they gave them to me so that has saved me £200.


----------



## angel_83

Kerry good luck for scan weds and then EC friday!!! Yay!!!

Sammy - not long until your appt and great news about your bloods

Suzy- how are you? 

Monkeybear - How did ET go?


----------



## katena

Hey,

Suzy - congrats on the BFP!!!

Monkeybear - hows ET gone?

Sammy - great news on saving the cash! Glad the NHS didnt tell you the usual 'fee' applied!

Kerry - hope those follies keep growing.. goodluck for your scan 2mor and for ET!! x

Angel  -how are you doing?

Hi to everyone else!!

AFM  - were counting down the days til our 1st injection on saturday! Just hoping our 2 little frosties will survive the thaw but weve not got to worry about that for a few weeks yet!

k


----------



## monkeybear

Hi lovely ladies-please forgive me for my long delay in posting-we decided last min to visit hubs mum who lives in hunstanton on the beach so got some r & r in the sun over there-was bliss!
Angel-how you doin? climbin the walls yet? whens your otd?x
suzy-yay  hun thats soooooooooo fab-made up for you x
katena not long now-goodluck hun x
kedmo-hope your scans going well and follies growing nicely x
sammy-any news on your fet dates?bonus with the saving-well done x
afm-well i had et fri-all went well-the embryologists gave me a pic of our onesy embie-its sitting on top of the fireplace-they said they dont see a grade 1 8 cell often and said it only takes one and it was a good one-just praying its snuggling. i've had sore boobs for about 2 weeks anyway so i'm ignoring them. other than that i've had the tinyest bit of cramping and thats it. feel fine! i'm a bit disappointed as i'm so scared its not worked. I'm not bad and finding things to occupy me-ie spending money i dont have on conservatory makeover!But hey! feel quite calm at the mo-glad i'm off work for the 2 weeks-could happily not go back. i was made an aunty on sat for the first time and altho i'm over the moon about having a niece it makes me feel a little sad for the possibility of having none of my own. still fingers crossed for everyone & positive vibes xxx


----------



## suzy2509

Hi girls just update i am doing fine thanks, did another test this morning and even though it was faint it was still positive.
So my test date should have been tomorrow so i will do a test tomorrow again and then phone clinic.
Already booked in with gp on thursday

Hope everyone else is doing ok


----------



## monkeybear

thats great suzy-so pleased to read some positive news xx


----------



## angel_83

monkeybear - yay to your one embie on board! Yes I'm already driving myself nuts with this 2ww and didn't think I would which is annoying!! Had lots of AF pains and lower back pains....trying not to symptom spot but can't help it   Any symptoms you've noticed? Or are you being good and forgetting about it at the mo? My OTD is the 16th July as well


----------



## angel_83

katena - good luck for getting started again on sat..thats great news x

hi to everyone else


----------



## monkeybear

hey angel   well wasnt bothered till today when realised after 2 weeks of sore boobs they seem to have stopped being sore-didnt think i'd actually want sore boobs! lol-other than that few tiny cramps but thats it-feel brill otherwise! ooh we'll be testing together! x


----------



## suzy2509

Monkeybear - my boobs also stopped being sore, but seem to be starting again!! 

Angel - hope you coping ok, i know its awful as you analyze every twinge dont you!

Katena - glad your getting started with injections on saturday and   for you snowbabies

Kedmo - looks like things are going well, good luck for ec friday  

Sammy - hope appointment goes well and great news about your bloods  

AFM - another positive this morning so spoke to clinic and wanted me in for scan on 27th but i go away on holiday the 24th!!
so first she booked me in when i get back but then i rang back to check the brown discharge was ok. She said as long as it get no more or doesnt turn red it should be fine, sometimes some ladies need another pessarie to stop it.
But she wasnt happy about me putting scan off for 2 week, so she spoke to doctor and she has booked me in just before i go so they can check it is where is should be, maybe be too many days early to detect a heartbeat but as long as they know it is in the correct place.
Then i can go for another scan for heartbeat when i get back from holiday
So i am glad i rang back and will feel a lot better going away knowing everything is ok!!


----------



## monkeybear

Hi Suzy
i shall hopefully expect to feel some sore ones again soon then lol  
glad you got your scan booked-great news-not far away now!how exciting. how you feeling?x


----------



## nichub

hey girls, i haven't posted on here for a bit but i have been following all of you and i'm so pleased your all doing well,

Congrats suzy, thats wonderful news about your bfp xxx

Katena, i'm glad your getting started again. Good luck for fet

Hi to everyone else

Nic
Xx


----------



## nichub

hey girls, i haven't posted for a bit but i have been following you all, i'm so pleased for you suzy getting your bfp and katena for getting started with your fet,

Good luck to all of you starting or in the middle of treatment

Nic
Xx


----------



## sammy75

hi everyone hope you all ok, gone quiet on here atm,

good luck to all of you with upcoming appts, ec and et. and lots of    to all of you on the 2ww.

afm, my appt with private clinic went well and i am good to start with next cycle which is due on 12th july so on day 9 i have to start the ovulations tests daily until ovulation is detected and day 10 of cycle i will have a scan to check lining is ok and then et will be 3 days after ovulation so i will hopefully be pupo by the end of july    .


good luck everyone and lots of   .


----------



## kedmo1

Well my egg collection went well yesterday, got 14 eggs-so was really pleased. The donor wigglers from ESB defrosted really well and had fab count and motility,so we went for ivf and didn't need icsi. Just got the call that 8 have fertilised normally and we are booked in on Monday for transfer.
Both really excited now.


----------



## sammy75

well done kedmo,that's fab and good luck for et.


----------



## suzy2509

Great new Kedmo, good luck for ET and hopefully we are going to see a nice string of BFP's this month


----------



## monkeybear

hi
goodluck kedmo for et-great result   x
sammy-glad things are moving along-not long at all now!x

afm-got my sore boobs back again-plenty if cramps,no spotting yet but these pessaries are deffo not agreeing with me-been in a quite a bit of pain which the clinic tells me is "wind pains" on my swollen ovaries from my upset tummy.
anyone else had similar probs on the pessaries?x


----------



## Carley

Monkeybear sorry to hear ur struggling i had exactly the same it eased off slightly wen i changed from back to front but still bad drink peppermint tea it helped me. . . Hope it eases soon!!

Hey to everyone sorry ive not been on much recently i have been quietly reading all ur posts im just not coping as well as expected. . . Also i found out recently my recip is preg with twins!!
Hope everyone is doin well and gd luck to u all!!

Carley xXx


----------



## Carley

Suzy massive congrats on your BFP!!!


----------



## monkeybear

Hi Carley

well at least i know i'm not alone in the pessaries problems-i've been drinking peppermint tea and its helped. sorry to hear your struggling hun. sending big  .have you made any plans for any more treatment?xxx


----------



## katena

hey,

sammy - glad things are moving along quickly!

carley - i think your really strong finding out about your recip... ive not asked yet! Ive decided to have my fet and find out afterwards. sending you lots of love and strength   

monkey - i hate those pessaries... yucky things!!! 
kerry - hope ET has gone really well today and congrats on being PUPO!   

hi to everyone else!!!

afm - were on day 3 of d/r... have our scan booked in for July 25th which feels ages away. It all needs to hurry up now!!!

k


----------



## Carley

Katena thanku i was doin ok and was very happy to find out recip was prevg but wen i found out it was twins i broke down. . . Not sure y. Im a twin and i guess that woulda been my dream altho i am very pleased for her and proud that i could help her get her dream!!

Monkeybear im having a lap to remove my 3 large cysts and endo on aug 16th as im in sooooo much pain :-( so im hoping i will only need keyhole and gynae mentioned that i may need 6 months of injections after op before i can have more tx :-( im hoping this isnt the case as i wanna start ivf again asap i just have a bit of weight to lose first!!

Carley xXx


----------



## kedmo1

Hey girlies, had my ET today. The embies were all a bit slow splitting and all only grade3, so only ended up with a 5 cell and 4 cell put back in. The 4 cell was fairly fragmented too and none left were suitable for freezing. So bit disappointed but trying to be positive for DP but got a bit of a face on......


----------



## sammy75

kedmo, congrats on being pupo and   that your little embies stick.

hi everyone else.


----------



## monkeybear

hi guys
katena-hope the down regging goes ok for you hun xx
carley-aww you've got a lot coming up-i hope it all goes well for you and you get on with your next ivf asap xx
kedmo-2 embies are great hun-well done-& welcome to the 2ww   xx

well i'm still getting pessarie pains   but the pain will be worth it if it works-5 days and counting till "the day"   xx


----------



## katena

hey

How are you all?

its gone kinda quite on here. Any news from those on the 2ww?

I have started posting on the FET board a little - im not abandoning the egg share thread but its nice to have other folk going through the same isn't it.

i keep having dreams about finding out the result of my recipient! Last night it was awful... but it did end up with my getting a bfp too! our crazy minds eh!?  

love to you all

x


----------



## monkeybear

hi katena
it has gone quiet hasnt it? i find out first thing tomoz so starting to get nervous now  -dreams are a good sign  keep postiive xx


----------



## Carley

Katena hey hope ur well gd luck  
Monkeybear fingers crossed for u for tomo will b thinking of u  

Afm im on oral morphine for pain on cysts and endo op has been brought forward to 11th aug needless to say im like a zombie and sleep most of everyday  
Have been recommended a clinic in Athens. . . Serum by a gd friend so once im fixed think were gonna go out there for a consultation they sound amazing!!
Hey to everyone else hope ur all well.

Carley xXx


----------



## monkeybear

Hi guys  

 for us! Eek!!Cant quite believe it-I was convinced it'd be the opposite on such a rainy miserable day-am sooooooo  -seems surreal.xxxx
Carley sorry to hear you're in so much pain hun-not much longer for the op-wow athens-get some r&r whilst your out there xx


----------



## Carley

Monleybear WHOOP CONGRATULATIONS!!    

Carley xXx


----------



## angel_83

Hi everyone sorry not been on for a while been trying to keep myself busy during the 2ww! 

Monkeybear thats brilliant news about your BFP...so happy for you!!! I have been folling your posts...just in the background lol x

Otd was today for me too....unfortunataley got  . Didn't 'feel' pregnant up to test date so part of me kind of expected a negative. Will just have another go. Love to all and lots of


----------



## monkeybear

aww Angel i'm sooooooo sorry hun. its good that you're giving it another go-dont give up-sendign you big big   xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## monkeybear

Thanks Carley -i'm still in shock xxxxx


----------



## suzy2509

Congratulations monkeybear on your   so pleased for you xxx

Angel - sending you loads of hugs   so sorry


----------



## kedmo1

Fab news monkeybear

Sorry its wasnt this time for you Angel.. keep positive for next time.

AFM- 10 days to go to test but feeling really negative already about this cycle,not sure why just not got PMA.


----------



## sammy75

monkeybear, massive congrats.

angel,   so sorry.

kedmo,    thoughts to you and hang on in there and i know it's hard but i hope you will be celebrating a bfp in 10days time.

hi everyone else hope you all doing ok.


----------



## monkeybear

thanks ladies-still cant believe it!!
kedmo-i found everyone told me to stay positive but i didnt dare let myself get too carried away as was too scared of failure so i think i found a happy medium-its so so hard-hope your able to keep busy xx


----------



## katena

just a quickie to say...

        

Congrats on your BFP monkeybear!!

k


----------



## monkeybear

Katena thanks so much hun   its still not sunk in yet-am back to work today so will hopefully me preoccupied. how are you doin?xx


----------



## sammy75

hi everyone hope you all doing ok, gone pretty quiet on here where are you all lol,

well i had my lining scan today and all looking good so as soon as i test pos on lh test i have to ring to book et so not much longer and i will be pupo again as long as my embies survive the thaw   .


----------



## monkeybear

aww goodluck chick-hope your lil ones make it-sending lots of     xx


----------



## kedmo1

All over for us, got the evil witch in full flow today. Worse than usual due to all hormone jabs-double unfair vibes. Gutted but not devastated over result  

Worse thing is clinic still need me to test on Tue for records,    POINT.

Taking the onwards and upward method and enjoying a bloody large glass of vino tonight after months off alcohol due to ivf drugs.

Hope to start again in Nov......... life is bloody hard

Kerry xx

Good luck to those who are waiting to test, send the witch over to me, i can take em all. Lol


----------



## monkeybear

aw kedmo-i'm so sorry hun for your awful news-you're being very brave-its good that you have something to focus on already and havent given up-sending lots and lots of  -we're hear if you need to chat or shout and let it all out xx


----------



## sammy75

kedmo, so sorry and i know how crappy it makes you feel espcially when you don't make it til otd as that's what happened to me but i have found that just picking yourself back up and planning the next go did ease my pain a little as it helps to have something to focus on, all the best for the next cycle and hopefully your last   .

hi to everyone else and good luck to you all.


----------



## katena

hey,

kerry - so sorry to hear your news.. keep enjoying the break and look forward. easier said than done sometimes i know! Have you got more plans for the future?

Sammy - just noticed that your FET is this week! GREAT news hun! im only a little behind you!

AFM - our FET is going well.... ive been struggling this time on the buserelin. Major headaches, tiredness, hungry and sometimes feeling a bit sick! But we estimate our FET will be Aug 8/9th ish (if our lil embies survive the defrost!)

love to all

karen


----------



## sammy75

Katena, glad to hear your not long behind and my cycle has gone quick due to not having to have any drugs. The only thing that I had to do was ovulation tests and I got my positive this morning so et on fri, and I am also worrying that they won't survive.


----------



## monkeybear

goodluck for fri Sammy xx


----------



## sammy75

thanks monkey-bear, i'm going to be so nervous thursday night i know i won't sleep lol.


----------



## katena

hey,

sammy - goodluck for your FET on friday. Drink lots of water!!!

monkeybear - hows things with you? 

k


----------



## monkeybear

hey katena-i'm good thanks-just nervous for our scan on 08/08. doesnt seem real yet   -hows you?not long now for you?xx


----------



## kedmo1

Good luck Sammy.

Monkeybear bet ya excited for scan.

Karen, hope your Fet goes well.

AFM-got follow consultantation end of Aug. We are going to self fund next cycle and hope to start Oct if doctor agrees. 
Trying to stear clear of boards for a while and have a few months of not being obsessed with baby making. So farewell for a while.


----------



## monkeybear

goodluck kedmo-i thought about steering clear for a while till after scan but still keep coming on here lol. All the very best hun and look forward to seeing you on here in the future xx


----------



## sammy75

bye kedmo, and good luck.


----------



## madame

If its ok I would like to join here. I'm not new to fertility friends but new to egg donation which is what we are having this time. It has taken me the whole six months that we have had to wait for a match but now I feel I am happy with our decision.
We have our appoitment at the Herts & Essex next week and will probably start then....... I found this site very informative and helpful last time and I look forward to sharing your journeys


----------



## madame

This is very quiet here, is there a more appropriate place I should go?


----------



## sammy75

Hi madame, and this is the place we all hide out and agree it has gone quiet so good luck for your cycle and now u have been matched it should all happen quickly now.

Hi everyone else and just a quick update that I am now pupo with 2 embies an otd is 13th august.


----------



## monkeybear

Hi madame-i've recently finished my first icsi egg share cycle for 1st baby and we got our  -if theres anything i can help with etc please feel free to ask away and i'll try my best to help x
sammy-yay well done you  what are doing over the 2ww? remember your brazil nuts! you taking any vits?xx


----------



## sammy75

Thanx monkeybear and yes I have been eating 6 organic brazil nuts and 1 pint of organic milk and taking pregnacare conception with a glass of 100% pomegranete juice everyday and trying to eat chicken and plenty of fruit and veg.


----------



## sammy75

hi everyone, hope you are all doing ok not much to report from me really only that my last embie didn't make it to day 5 so just got to   that the 2 i have onboard are my little fighters and are continuing to grow strong and give me my bfp, i can't really say i have any symptoms atm apart from strange feeling in my tummy and some cramping now and again.

good luck to all of you.


----------



## LizzySA

Hi All,

I am a egg donor at Herts & Essex for the first time!
I had my EC yesterday.  I had 12 eggs extracted and a huge cyst.  So 50/50 split for my recipient and I.
Today the embryologist called and let me know that 5 of our 6 fertilised!! Yippee!!
My recipient had 3 that fertilised and I wish her all the best of luck!!

As this is our 2nd cycle (1st self funded) we are really hoping this is our chance.....

I wish all of you donors or recipients all the best of luck....this is such a difficult journey and none of us deserve to go through it.  All i know is that when we finally are able to hold our little bundle/s of joy in our arms it will all be worth it and we will be the best parents ever!

Love x


----------



## monkeybear

sammy-how ya doing hun?x
lizzy-goodluck-try to relax and pamper yourself during yourr 2ww x


----------



## sammy75

Monkeybear, I'm ok having some tummy pains but that's about it so far. How u feeling?


----------



## monkeybear

hi-fine really-tired,sore boobs ad thats about it-wish i felt a bit more really lol x


----------



## katena

hey,

where has everyone gone? Have you all moved over to the egg share buddies thread?!

Anyways... sammy... hows tricks hun? any symptoms? hope youve not tested early but that you get a BFP!!   

Im having my FET 2mor.... hoping my 2 lilttle embies survive the defrost!

k


----------



## sammy75

hi katena, i'm fine things going good atm feeling sick in the mornings so hopefully this is my time, i am due for my period tomorow so i will be testing in the morning and will let you know the result and it should be accurate as i have done a completely natural cycle there is no drugs in my system at all which could have messed up my cycle,

massive good luck for et tomorow and i will be   that you get your bfp.

hi everyone else if your lurking lol.


----------



## monkeybear

sammy and katena-goodluck to you both     x
afm-had first scan at 8 weeks-saw one perfect lil heartbeat   am just amazed and overwhelmed-clinics really pleased and of course i cant stop beaming x


----------



## sammy75

so pleased for you monkeybear and i bet you can't stop smiling, let us know now and again how you are getting on with the rest of your pregnancy. i will be checking lol.


----------



## sammy75

just a quick post to let everyone know i got a     i'm so happy .


----------



## katena

hey,

sammy - i am SO pleased for you! MANY MANY congrats on your    you must be over the moon!    

monkeybear - it must be soooo nice seeing the heart beat! Yey!!

AFM - from our 2 frozen embryo's 1 survived the thaw. FET was quick and easy and i now have 1 day 3, 8 cell, grade 1 emby on board!

otd is Aug 22nd!

k


----------



## monkeybear

sammy-congrats chick-thats fabulous news! check out the pregnancy threads. now you begin your next wait for the first scan-so keep occupied and do nice things to make the time pass-goodluck hunny xx
katena-yay for your lil one   all the very best hun-whens your otd?xx


----------



## sammy75

Katena glad your now pupo and good luck for otd and I will keep checking in to see how u are doing on the 2ww.

Monkey bear thanks and I will join the pregnancy thread.


----------



## suzy2509

Hi Girls sorry i haven't been on for a while, just got back from holiday in France for 3 weeks! Just trying to catch up on whats been happening, 
but i see it has been quiet on here!
Sammy - Congratulation on your BFP  

AFM - well while on holiday i started bleeding and was took to hospital, but they did a scan and heartbeat was going strong. Since i have been
home i have been to clinic to a scan and there is a collection of blood sitting next to the pregnancy sac. So there is the concern it breaks into the sac and causes 
miscarriage. He said it may do nothing and stay there or may come out as a clot just need to take it easy and go back friday for another scan!


----------



## sammy75

suzy, hope everything goes ok, god things certainly don't get easier after you get the long awaited bfp does it, take care.


----------



## katena

hey,

suzy - sorry to hear your news.. i hope it just disappears quickly and quietly!   

AFM - not news yet... just plodding along on the 2ww! Were testing on sunday and i WILL NOT test earlier (thats me telling myself as i am a terrible early tester!) Im on 4 x 200mg (in the the am and 2 in pm) utrogestran pessaries so thats all a bit yucky!

k


----------



## monkeybear

hey girls!
suzy-thinking of you hun-hope everything is fine-let us know how you go on-must be so scary-theres just no relaxing even once you get your bfp! xx
katena-goodluck for testing hunny! i'm still on my utrogestan twice a day-till 4th sept-cant wait to finish them-you have to plan around them for going out etc and is taking me extra half hour in mornings-was nice to have a lie down and do nothing at first but now is a bit annoying-still needs must   xx
afm-waiting for appt for 12 week scan-cant wait-its the next big hurdle-am feeling fine other than very tired and hungry!!
hi to everyone else xx


----------



## katena

Hiya ladies, 

We took an early test today... OTd is the 22nd... However it was positive!

Sooooooo happy, shocked and scared!

K
X


----------



## sammy75

Katena, well done I knew you would cave in lol don't we all, congrats and let us know when your first scan is and we can continue to share this journey yay.


----------



## monkeybear

congrats Katena fab news hun xxx


----------



## katena

Hey,

My scan has been booked for Sept 5th - i think i will be 6 weeks then?! I wonder why they're doing it at 6 not 7?!

who knows!!!

k


----------



## sammy75

katena, my clinic have been scanning everyone at 6 weeks and only me at 7 weeks don't know if they made a mistake with me or what, but i'm going crazy with the waiting lol.


----------



## suzy2509

Katena - Congratulation luv sooooooo pleased for you  

AFM - had a scan on friday and nearly all blood gone!!! baby still doing well thank god  
So thats me finished with clinic now and having 12 week scan on 7th september, had a little more blood but think that is just the last
of it draining away. Hopefully i can start enjoying the pregnancy now instead of worry!


----------



## sammy75

suzy glad to hear things are ok, enjoy the rest of your pg as no doubt it will probably fly by.

hi everyone else and hope you are all doing ok.


----------



## katena

Hey,

Suzy that's great news!!! Xx

I wondered has anyone found out about their recip? I'm wondering about asking how i find out so I getbthe low down at my next appt.

K
X


----------



## sammy75

Katena, I chose not to know and so far I still feel the same but I hope that they are pg as I wouldn't like to think that after all that cost they end up with nothing as that would be devasting.


----------



## suzy2509

Katena - i waited until after our BFP to ask about other lady i donated to and apparently things have changed and they can't tell me now!


----------



## katena

Suzy - thats weird?! Surely you actually have a right no know?

sammy - i agree it would be so sad to hear if they got a BFN... i feel really lucky that we have even got a bfp and it is thanks to them else we wouldnt have been able to afford the tx.

I have always said that i would wait till i know my outcome... and then ask! But i dont know whether to leave it for a little while or just take the plunge!

k


----------



## nichub

Hi girls not posted on here for ages but I've been having a sneaky look every now and then to see how your all getting on massive congrats katena on your bfp I'm really pleased for you 

Nic
Xx


----------



## monkeybear

katena-hey hun-i havent found about my recip yet-i'm waiting till after my 12 week scan which is @ 2 weeks xx


----------



## katena

hey,

Nic - Hi! Nice to hear from you and thanks. Its good to see your sig, that your having another go of egg share. really hope this time brings you your bfp!     

Monkeybear - im still not decided! I may do the same though... make sure alls ok 1st!!!

k


----------



## nichub

Hey katena, when I went in for my review they wasn't sure that they would let me share again because my eggs appeared 'dark' which may mean that they are not good quality but they are going to let me have another go as it may have been just a one off batch of bad eggs, they are also going to change my protocol and drug dosages so hopefully this time will be different plus I've lost a stone in the last month which will help!!! 

Nic
Xx


----------



## kedmo1

Great news Karen, I'm really pleased for you both. 

I've bn steering clear of boards for a while as it all got to me but off to see consultant on Tue and we are hoping to start on next cycle so aiming for Nov ET- self funding this time to maximize my chances. Hopefully good news this time

Good luck for everyones scans. 

Kerry


----------

